# The Traveling Leveraxe/Leveraxe 2 Thread



## svk (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi all,

@Finland has generously agreed to donate one of his Leveraxe Model 2 splitting axes to the Arboristsite community for us to use and pass along to other users for review. For those not familiar with the Leveraxe 2 it is a stainless steel and improved version of the original model. 

For a recap of the original thread the demo axe went through several users before one member stopped communicating and had to be approached by another member and law enforcement to relinquish the tool. It then moved along again until a newbie member got it and disappeared with it.

Depending on shipping times from Finland I will be receiving this in the next couple of weeks. I will post my review and pass it on to the next member who replies. 

Here's the rules to be eligible to receive the Leveraxe. If you post to be added to the list, you are also agreeing to the following:

1) Must be an active member of Arboristsite. Minimum of 100 posts since joining and at least 10 posts in the past month. For sale/trading post postings are excluded from total thread count. 

2) Must agree to mail the Leveraxe to the next person on the list NO MORE THAN 14 days from receiving it. You agree to package it appropriately and ship at your expense* with $300 insurance and tracking. If you didn't find time to test it out within 14 days please pass it along anyhow. 

3) Must agree to post your feedback about the performance of the Leveraxe on this thread whether good, bad, or indifferent. 

4) If you lose or do not return the axe you agree to pay full replacement value to @Finland including tax and shipping.

*EDIT* to add 5) Arboristsite GTG's get priority over members for demo. The person who signs up to bring the axe to the GTG agrees to ship as soon as possible after the GTG (rather than the standard 14 day time period). As there are several GTG's this fall, if you ship on Monday following the GTG it will be able to be used the following weekend for the next GTG. If there is not a GTG the following weekend, the axe will be mailed to the next qualified user on the list.

*due the the high cost of international shipping, those outside the US are responsible for covering both incoming and outgoing postage. 

Please post up here if you would like to get on the list. Please refrain from comments on the performance or price of the tool until you have used it.

And....go!


----------



## zogger (Sep 24, 2014)

I would like to next year but not this year. Have to wait until my socsec check starts coming in in January to know I will for sure be able to do the shipping around costs. This is my most expensive time of the year for me, and lowest income, fall into winter, just the way it is.

Real cool you got this going, looking forward to the first review!


----------



## svk (Sep 24, 2014)

I tell you what Zog, we've always got along and you are a positive addition to this forum. I'll send you the Leveraxe next if you want and I'll enclose postage to send it on to the next person. Deal?


----------



## zogger (Sep 24, 2014)

svk said:


> I tell you what Zog, we've always got along and you are a positive addition to this forum. I'll send you the Leveraxe next if you want and I'll enclose postage to send it on to the next person. Deal?



Oh, thanks for the offer but geez, naw. I ain't busted, just I start accumulating for petfood and so on now to go through the winter, plus holiday expenses and so on. With the dogs and cats, that budget doubles in the cold weather, ha! I'll be patient and get a turn when I can carry my weight, or just maybe buy one next year, based on the reviews. 

I *appreciate* the offer, quite generous.

I've shipped saws and paid for shipping on saws and long bars, not many but some, I know it will be spendy shipping a long handled axe around. I'll have it early next year for sure. Basically, although still low in traditional ways of regarding economic status, my gross income doubles next year! Whoop!

There will be other armstrong enthusiasts between now and then. At two weeks a whack plus travel time, that isn't too many turns between now and then.


----------



## svk (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok sounds good. The offer stands if you change your mind.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 24, 2014)

Put me on that list, But I will need a couple months 1st, as I only have elm waiting now, and that's not fair. In another month I should have maple, oak, and beech. Just out of curiosity, I assume shipping would be about $30, how much doe's 1 of these run? Not that it matters for the test.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 24, 2014)

zogger said:


> Oh, thanks for the offer but geez, naw. I ain't busted, just I start accumulating for petfood and so on now to go through the winter, plus holiday expenses and so on. With the dogs and cats, that budget doubles in the cold weather, ha! I'll be patient and get a turn when I can carry my weight, or just maybe buy one next year, based on the reviews.
> 
> I *appreciate* the offer, quite generous.
> 
> ...



Zog, I think you should change your mind. Of all people on this thread, with your splitting posts, your feedback would be most interesting to me. I would pay to hear your review. Think of it as a consultant fee. When your good at what you do you get paid for it.


----------



## svk (Sep 24, 2014)

With current exchange rates it's about $250. Shipping is about $25 with insurance.

And let's test this to the limit. As many species as possible.


----------



## zogger (Sep 24, 2014)

stihly dan said:


> Zog, I think you should change your mind. Of all people on this thread, with your splitting posts, your feedback would be most interesting to me. I would pay to hear your review. Think of it as a consultant fee. When your good at what you do you get paid for it.



Well, let's get an idea on shipping around. It depends on the next guy downstream from me, might could do it earlier. I was guessing closer to 50 bucks with the insurance. I believe the rates change radically at 36 inches, so with packaging? How long is that axe again?


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 24, 2014)

svk said:


> With current exchange rates it's about $250. Shipping is about $25 with insurance.
> 
> And let's test this to the limit. As many species as possible.



I was just thinking with this advanced notice, I could attempt a short video of the pa80, fiskers, lever axe, against identical straight grained rounds. Take a 60 inch piece of straight grained red oak, maple and beech cut into 3 20 inch rounds and do a split off. This sounds like fun.


----------



## zogger (Sep 24, 2014)

If it is really just 25 I can do it, let er rip!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for organizing this svk.

I would love to try this, but don't have much wood to split right now. Maybe we can get this to some GTG's so that a lot of people can try it?

Philbert


----------



## svk (Sep 24, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Thanks for organizing this svk.
> 
> I would love to try this, but don't have much wood to split right now. Maybe we can get this to some GTG's so that a lot of people can try it?
> 
> Philbert


That's a great idea. I'd notion to give GTG's priority to individuals in the rotation so several members can try this on the same day. 

Being you live about 15 miles from my work I'd be happy to drive it over if we have a gtg going on and then pass it on down the line.


----------



## svk (Sep 24, 2014)

zogger said:


> If it is really just 25 I can do it, let er rip!


That's a quote to send it from MN to NY using a few zip codes I knew with priority (3 day guarantee) and insurance. I did quote an 8 lb package and 38" length to make sure any over size charges were applied. USPS is really the only game in town now for reasonable shipping, UPS/FedEx is getting pretty high with the fuel surcharges. 

Also...never ship from "The UPS Store" or "Postnet" or similar stores. They often tack on over 100% service fee to ship your pre packaged item. Cheapest way is to bring to post office or print label at home.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Sep 24, 2014)

I would like to take a wack with it too. I have quite a large pile of red oak to split soon, and got 4 white oaks to cut and haul from the neighbors house. 


Thanks


----------



## woodchuck357 (Sep 25, 2014)

Red oak wouldn't be any kind of a test, It almost falls apart with a hard look. White oak would be a good one, being a medium splitting difficulty wood. Yellow heart post oak is a little harder.
Something like live oak would be way to difficult, but not much splits that with ease.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 25, 2014)

Sent you some GTG info in PMs. 

BTW- FedEx was way cheaper for me recently, shipping a bunch of boxes. And that included insurance and tracking. It is worth it to check with each one sometimes. 

Philbert


----------



## ziggo_2 (Sep 25, 2014)

*COUNT ME IN!!*

Id like to get in on it this time, i was intrested the first time around but didnt get the chance. I dont have alot of experiance swinging a axe but i do from time to time. Perhapes my inexperiance will provide a unbiased review , besides...i have wood that needs splitting!


----------



## svk (Sep 25, 2014)

This is moving along nicely. With Philbert's suggestion of adding in GTG's this can greatly increase the amount of folks that can test it out.

One thing that we need to make sure about the GTG users is this: If you are the "keeper of the axe" you must make sure it comes home with you at the end of the GTG and is passed on quickly to the next person/gtg in line on this thread. PLEASE don't hand it off to a non member/newbie and risk it disappearing like the last one.


----------



## zogger (Sep 25, 2014)

I have red and willow oak, shagbark hickory, and winged elm and some gnarly knotted up pine rounds sitting here already. And can grab some standing dead sweetgum, which is always sucky. Hmm, coupla dead sycamores by the creek, proly some more species, oh ya, some dead dogwood handy.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 25, 2014)

It would be nice to try and organize who gets it next based on location to try and reduce shipping costs... Idk how much of a difference it would make but I would not be interested in trying it at the tune of $25 for shipping... JMO... BTW, I have some seasoned American elm 4-10" waiting if it comes to the east coast.


----------



## svk (Sep 25, 2014)

Marshy said:


> It would be nice to try and organize who gets it next based on location to try and reduce shipping costs... Idk how much of a difference it would make but I would not be interested in trying it at the tune of $25 for shipping... JMO... BTW, I have some seasoned American elm 4-10" waiting if it comes to the east coast.


I'm sure that could be arranged amongst the members.

Even if its a physical hand off to the next member that's fine by me as long as there is written confirmation that they will abide by the rules. I just want to make sure it travels amongst active members of this site at least every 14 days and doesn't end up in the hands of a newbie or lurker and disappear like the last one.


----------



## svk (Sep 26, 2014)

It's officially in transit as of this morning and I should have it mid-week as long as it doesn't get hung up in customs.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 26, 2014)

Here is the list so far along with the state of the intended user:

SVK--MN
Zogger--GA
Stihly Dan--NH
Philbert--MN
Zeus 103363--LA
Ziggo_2--MN
Hinerman--OK


----------



## svk (Sep 26, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Here is the list so far along with the state of the intended user:
> 
> SVK--MN
> Zogger--GA
> ...



Also:
Iowa GTG (Oct 11th) Tentative

Nobody from the Indy 10/18 GTG responded to my post. So @spike60 or someone atending his GTG on 10/18 wants to be on the list just let me know and it can go straight from Iowa to NY.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 26, 2014)

svk - I would only use it at a GTG: I don't have enough wood here to justify it.

But if we have a Charity cut in WI mid October (?), it might be a good opportunity. Or maybe I can just come up to your place and try it! I will send you a PM.

Thanks again!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Sep 26, 2014)

Philbert said:


> svk - I would only use it at a GTG: I don't have enough wood here to justify it.
> 
> But if we have a Charity cut in WI mid October (?), it might be a good opportunity. Or maybe I can just come up to your place and try it! I will send you a PM.
> 
> ...


If you have a charity cut let me know the date. October is out for me to attend but we can make sure the LA can be present. FWIW nobody from Spike60 or Indy GTG's have claimed it yet for the weekend of the 18th. 

On the GTG note if anyone is interested in doing a Northern MN GTG in early December please send me a PM. I've got a lot of trees that could come down and will have a hydro present so we could cut some wood and send everyone home with a load of wood too if they wanted. Also we could cut wood Saturday and do some tip up northern fishing on Sunday.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just a thought......
Not sure where you guys are in northern MN but im in the sw corner of MN, but i visit the St. cloud area quite often. could arrage pick up or delivery of the axe if your around that area.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 27, 2014)

svk said:


> If you have a charity cut let me know the date.



AR, OK, MO, KS GTG is 11/1 in Carthage MO


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 28, 2014)

Im Surprised CTYank isn't all over this! Every time I see him at a NY GTG he likes to remind me my fiskars is a mass produced POS. And Bob (SPIKE60) just got a line of Husqvarna axes to compare it to. If it is going to be at Bob's Ill have to sharpen up my fiskars so it can properly represent mass production.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 28, 2014)

Im Surprised CTYank isn't all over this! Every time I see him at a NY GTG he likes to remind me my fiskars is a mass produced POS. And Bob (SPIKE60) just got a line of Husqvarna axes to compare it to. If it is going to be at Bob's Ill have to sharpen up my fiskars so it can properly represent mass production.


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Im Surprised CTYank isn't all over this! Every time I see him at a NY GTG he likes to remind me my fiskars is a mass produced POS. And Bob (SPIKE60) just got a line of Husqvarna axes to compare it to. If it is going to be at Bob's Ill have to sharpen up my fiskars so it can properly represent mass production.



Well there's a fine line here. Leveraxe has a wooden handle but newfangled head. So it may not be "traditional" enough for them.


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2014)

On that note, nobody from IA, Indy, or Spike GTG has spoken up so I guess it's going from me to the next individual user. 

For those in line next, @zogger @stihly dan @Philbert @Hinerman @Zeus103363 @ziggo_2 @Marshy Do you guys want to honor the "next in line" or should we keep it regional then pass it on to the next region to save on shipping costs? If you prefer the latter we can pass it through MN until late October then get it to Hinerman before the 11/1 GTG. Your call.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Sep 28, 2014)

makes most sense to keep it as regional as we can. but makes no differance to me really.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 28, 2014)

SVK, let me PM Spike and see if he is cool with me bringing this axe. He usually has a Husqvarna Rep there and I gotta play by his rules. If he is cool Ill pay the 25bucks to send it down the road. Ill be in touch.


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2014)

Sure thing. As I mentioned earlier I'd think it would beneficial to get this in front of as many folks as possible and GTG's are the best place for that. 

In full disclosure I've got no vested interest in the Leveraxe except my promise to Finland to keep in moving through the ranks.


----------



## zogger (Sep 29, 2014)

svk said:


> On that note, nobody from IA, Indy, or Spike GTG has spoken up so I guess it's going from me to the next individual user.
> 
> For those in line next, @zogger @stihly dan @Philbert @Hinerman @Zeus103363 @ziggo_2 @Marshy Do you guys want to honor the "next in line" or should we keep it regional then pass it on to the next region to save on shipping costs? If you prefer the latter we can pass it through MN until late October then get it to Hinerman before the 11/1 GTG. Your call.



Regional is fine with me


----------



## Philbert (Sep 29, 2014)

It's your program svk. Figure out a system that's makes sense to you, that lets you keep track of the tool, provides enough flexibility to accommodate special events and requests, etc. 

I would suggest that you decide where it gets sent each time, rather than the last user, so that you can track usage and maintain some accountability and balance. People asking to try the axe know in advance what the shipping costs may be (within the US), and have to accept that. 

Thanks again for doing this. 

Philbert


----------



## spike60 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey guys.

Matt sent me a PM on this and it's cool with me if you want to send it here for the GTG. Should be 30-40 guys here to try it out. And no shortage of wood either.

But what is this thing? A splitting or chopping oriented tool? (I haven't read this thread thoroughly, sorry). Regarding the Husky stuff, it's proven to be real popular out of the gate, and things are backordered already. The new S2800 is supposed to ship next week, but the traditional wood handle maul is out to November. However it's no sweat to get my hands on one for the GTG.

And Matt; even though we get Husky to kick in something for the GTG, by no means does that close the door on anything we want to do here. This isn't their deal, it's ours. How else could we welcome Mike and all those dang Stihls.


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2014)

spike60 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Matt sent me a PM on this and it's cool with me if you want to send it here for the GTG. Should be 30-40 guys here to try it out. And no shortage of wood either.
> 
> ...



It's a splitting tool with a unique "lever" action supposed to help split the wood. To give you a very abbreviated summary of the original thread, member Finland had provided one to the AS community to pass along. After moving through several members, a newbie got a hold of it and disappeared, never to be heard from again. Finland has agreed to provide us with a demo of the "2nd generation" Leveraxe for our testing and review.

From the you tube videos out there, this is supposed to be the cat's derriere for smaller splits and straight grained wood. Has yet to be tested on the more difficult american species like elm.

Also as a recap I am facilitating this thread but have nothing to gain by the Leveraxe's success or lack thereof. Finland has my word that I will do my best to keep it circulating as long as possible through the AS community. We are giving GTG's the priority in the rotation as it will give multiple members the chance to try it in the same day.

As I told Mechanic Matt I can send it to him or you as long as someone agrees to send it to the next member on the Monday following the GTG. (This pending that it arrives at my house in time to test it...according to tracking it's still sitting at a shipping terminal in Finland as we speak).


----------



## Philbert (Sep 30, 2014)

Spike, did you ever find out about the warranty on the new Husqvarna axes? Is is similar to the Fiskars?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Zeus103363 (Sep 30, 2014)

zogger said:


> Regional is fine with me




I'm ok with regional too. When y'all get finished send it to LA and i will pass it on to the next in line. Since we are gonna keep it regional can we get a updated rotation shipping schedule, and who to send my shipping address to. 


Thanks


----------



## zogger (Sep 30, 2014)

Just brought back another small load of winged elm rounds, the trunk parts. Now these are cut short at 12 inches because either way, I *have* to split them, but they are here now, good size to try out the leveraxe on. And for sure will have some easy straight grained ready to, cut at 16, some red oak. Plus some knotty gnarly white oak at 16 and some normal shagbark hickory at 16. That will be a good comparison. I have the fiskars original, the husky splitting axe old style, then we'll try the lever axe, in the same wood. 

I sincerely hope it will do the hickory well, this is the best wood here and if you have to sell any, fetches the most clams. If it does the elm, cool, but...haven't seen anything that will do elm yet. Not easy anyway. It's just such good burning wood and they croak around here at around 8-12 inches diameter. And sweetgum is so prolific, just...about like elm, suckage.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 30, 2014)

SVK, when you get it let me know. Bob's GTG is the 18th, were all set on trying it out and shipping it to who ever gets it next. Ive google it and it looks weird, to say the least. Dying to try it out.


----------



## zogger (Sep 30, 2014)

All you guys trying it out, remember, it has to be loose in the hands when it strikes, so it can pivot and lever.

Well, I guess loose is relative, but that's the gist of it. It does automagically what some do with some trying, that last second flick to pop the split out better.

And let's keep it out of dirty wood so it stays sharp..heh


----------



## Philbert (Sep 30, 2014)

That's one of my key concerns Zog - if the tool jerks/torques the user's wrists on impact. It is one of the things I am interested in evaluating when I get a chance to try it.

Philbert


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 30, 2014)

OK guys, svk asked me a couple weeks ago if he could do this. I told him it would be fine. You guys can comment on the axe and praise it or degrade it whatever you see fit to do, But in no way can the seller of these axes comment on this thread. he cannot post videos or even give the specs on it. He is not a sponsor and it wouldn't be fair to the guys here that sell axes. One post from him and I will lock it up. I hope he can comply with this as it would not benefit him any to get it locked. Also would not help the guys that want to try it out.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 30, 2014)

Also would it be helpful to make the thread a sticky?


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Also would it be helpful to make the thread a sticky?


Most definitely, if you feel it is sticky-worthy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 30, 2014)

Done.


----------



## svk (Sep 30, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> SVK, when you get it let me know. Bob's GTG is the 18th, were all set on trying it out and shipping it to who ever gets it next. Ive google it and it looks weird, to say the least. Dying to try it out.


Shouldn't be a problem, provided it arrives in the next week. Just checked and its still sitting at a shipping terminal in Finland. I'm cutting this Sunday/Monday and again the following Sunday. Will get it moving in time to arrive at your place by Friday the 17th.


----------



## zogger (Oct 1, 2014)

Philbert said:


> That's one of my key concerns Zog - if the tool jerks/torques the user's wrists on impact. It is one of the things I am interested in evaluating when I get a chance to try it.
> 
> Philbert



Supposedly according to what I recall from the older threads, it should lessen any felt shock/impact.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2014)

From what I've read wearing regular leather gloves is the best. Release firm grip just before head hits wood. Do not wear rubber palmed gloves as they will stick causing stress on both user and tool. 

Also I believe this tool achieves results on a speed basis ie Fiskars so the follow through isn't necessary.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2014)

Shipment making progress. Anybody speak Finn?


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like the shipping label that has the stops on certain dates and times on it's way. UPS and Fed Ex do that too.


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Looks like the shipping label that has the stops on certain dates and times on it's way. UPS and Fed Ex do that too.


I've got that part figured out just have no idea what the rest means!


----------



## svk (Oct 1, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## zogger (Oct 1, 2014)

Okey dokey, here is the ash I just cut, and the elm from yesterday. Have the white and red oak and hickory in the other stacking area and elsewhere in the yard.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Oct 1, 2014)

Im getting excited to finally try it!! I better go cut some logs to size so there ready. I may even to a video reveiw of of it if you all promise not to laugh me.....


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 1, 2014)

ziggo_2 said:


> Im getting excited to finally try it!! I better go cut some logs to size so there ready. I may even to a video reveiw of of it if you all promise not to laugh me.....


Shoot, ain't nobdy here gonna laugh, they probably will look worse than you.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 1, 2014)

Here, this will give em something to laugh about and leave you alone.


----------



## zogger (Oct 1, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Here, this will give em something to laugh about and leave you alone.



heheheh *snort*!!!

Think I was 20 even last I tried one of those things..I bet I could do a good...two or three whammos with one before nap time! heheheheheh..or I would miss and it would throw me off and flip me over like a judo move...that's proly more like it...

They sure can bust wood though, that's for sure!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 1, 2014)

They sure are heavy, that's a fact. But like you said. they will bust some big logs.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 1, 2014)

I had one of those. Got it for free when a neighbor moved. Went on CL the week I got my second Fiskars.

Philbert


----------



## tla100 (Oct 2, 2014)

wish I had 100 posts.....well I may be on the way

Funny thing is my neighbor just picked one up. he said great on silver maple. did not use on much else yet


----------



## Philbert (Oct 2, 2014)

tla100 said:


> wish I had 100 posts.....well I may be on the way
> 
> Funny thing is my neighbor just picked one up. he said great on silver maple. did not use on much else yet



You don't need 100 posts. You can offer to help your neighbor split a few rounds. 

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 2, 2014)

tla100 said:


> wish I had 100 posts.....well I may be on the way
> 
> Funny thing is my neighbor just picked one up. he said great on silver maple. did not use on much else yet


@tla100 By chance are you in Ohio?


----------



## zogger (Oct 2, 2014)

And here's some dogwood to add to the tryout stew. Bottom two rows need splittin. This is most likely the best wood on the farm for going and getting some wood to burn that has high BTUs.. I usually just cut to size and stack it as is because I can burn a big chunk, load from the top, makes nice all nighters. Most of the time I wait until it is standing dead, but I wanted some semi fresh cut for the comparison.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't remember exactly how long ago I modified the 8 pound maul, about 20 years ago.
I used a cutoff wheel in a skill saw to slice down from the splitting edge about an inch and a quarter, taking away a little over half of the thickness then cut in from the side to make a ledge. I then used a 16 inch cutoff saw to remove a big chunk off the same side of the hammer end starting at the far edge of the hammer face and angling down to even with the eye. This cut off wedge was then welded on to the hammer side opposite from where it was cut. After trying it out I made the ledge wider by cutting more off and making it slightly V shaped then welding another small fitted bar of steel into the groove.
The final ledge was just a hair over a half inch wide and the thinned part of the blade extended about a inch. I never weighed the head to see if all the cutting and welding made for a gain or loss on the head, but it felt the same.
A neighbor got one of the lever axes a few years ago and came over to show it. We dug out my modified maul and compared how they split. They both worked best in solid, hard wood. Mine worked a little better simply because it weighed more. Silver maple didn't split well with either although it pops apart when a plain ax is used with a flip. I think that wood isn't hard enough to stop the ledge quick enough to create the flip.


----------



## svk (Oct 2, 2014)

With the LA still in Finland, it won't be here for this weekend. So I should have it by next weekend, will mail to @MechanicMatt for @spike60 GTG then he will pass it on to @Hinerman for the 11/1 GTG. From there if there is another GTG it will go there, otherwise we'll start with @zogger and circulate through the group.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds good!


----------



## tla100 (Oct 2, 2014)

No I am in Iowa. No big deal, just had a laugh about the min 100 post deal.....heh

I need more straight grained stuff, most is too big and knarly and I love my homebuilt splitter....

Neighbor also has a super split, kind of jealous of that. But I can handle the large stuff easier with my vertical.....May try a homebuilt Super Split this winter if I get bored. Got some good machinist friends....


----------



## svk (Oct 2, 2014)

tla100 said:


> No I am in Iowa. No big deal, just had a laugh about the min 100 post deal.....heh
> 
> I need more straight grained stuff, most is too big and knarly and I love my homebuilt splitter....
> 
> Neighbor also has a super split, kind of jealous of that. But I can handle the large stuff easier with my vertical.....May try a homebuilt Super Split this winter if I get bored. Got some good machinist friends....


Ok just checking. The original Leveraxe disappeared in Ohio to a member who was a newbie/lurker, hence the minimum post rule. I wouldnt be surprised to see it turn up at a rummage sale sometime. If you are going to spend time on here it won't take that long to get to 100 posts. But If you personally know someone who has one give it a try and post your thoughts here.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Oct 2, 2014)

When using it, doesn't hurt to help the flip along with a little twist of the wrist just as the ax enters the wood. I noticed the folks that like it the least are the ones that fight the flip and the ones that try to grip too loosely. Just grip normally and swing fast, a slow swing won't do the job.
I'll check with my neighbor and see if he would be interested in selling his. I haven't seen him using it the last couple of years.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Oct 2, 2014)

ive noticed the fiskars will have kinda the same effect if you hold it at a bit of a angle. i wonder if something could be made so that the head rotates but the handle doesnt....maybe something the maker has thought of already. im sure it would utimatly add to the already high price of this axe.


----------



## svk (Oct 3, 2014)

This weekend I'll get the following cut for testing: white birch, red maple, red oak, white spruce (knotty), aspen, cedar, tamarack, and Norway pine. Also bur oak if I can find one big enough to warrant splitting. None of these are that hard to split but will give an idea how it works with various species.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 3, 2014)

svk said:


> This weekend I'll get the following cut for testing: white birch, red maple, red oak, white spruce (knotty), aspen, cedar, tamarack, and Norway pine. Also bur oak if I can find one big enough to warrant splitting. None of these are that hard to split but will give an idea how it works with various species.



It only really matters if you are testing it side-by-side with a competitive tool (Fiskars, Monster Maul, one of the expensive European tools mentioned in the anti-Fiskars threads, some yellow handled thing from Menard's, etc.). 

You could go back and test those tools on the same wood a few months later and get different results. 

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Oct 3, 2014)

Philbert said:


> It only really matters if you are testing it side-by-side with a competitive tool (Fiskars, Monster Maul, one of the expensive European tools mentioned in the anti-Fiskars threads, some yellow handled thing from Menard's, etc.). You could go back and test those tools on the same wood a few months later and get different results. What do you use now?
> 
> I am sure it will split stuff, but how does it compare with . . . . ?
> 
> Philbert



I plan on doing it that way, with the various wood busters here. Same wood during the session. Species by species.


----------



## zogger (Oct 3, 2014)

woodchuck357 said:


> When using it, doesn't hurt to help the flip along with a little twist of the wrist just as the ax enters the wood. I noticed the folks that like it the least are the ones that fight the flip and the ones that try to grip too loosely. Just grip normally and swing fast, a slow swing won't do the job.
> I'll check with my neighbor and see if he would be interested in selling his. I haven't seen him using it the last couple of years.



How did he get that leveraxe?


----------



## woodchuck357 (Oct 3, 2014)

zogger said:


> How did he get that leveraxe?


His nephew, who was stationed in Germany, brought it home with him as a Christmas present.
I don't remember if he said where the nephew purchased it.
He isn't going to burn wood this year, said he's to old to mess with it, but hasn't offered to sell any of his saws.


----------



## svk (Oct 3, 2014)

Philbert said:


> It only really matters if you are testing it side-by-side with a competitive tool


I intend to compare to Fiskars, 8# maul, and regular splitting axe.


----------



## svk (Oct 3, 2014)

Shipping update. Arrived at a shipping terminal somewhere in US at 9:57 AM


----------



## zogger (Oct 4, 2014)

And here's some nice pine, should be perfect for the leveraxe, one year standing dead, the bark came off easy once on the ground.


----------



## benp (Oct 5, 2014)

zogger said:


> And here's some nice pine, should be perfect for the leveraxe, one year standing dead, the bark came off easy once on the ground.



Nice!!!!!

I wonder how much of a learning curve the lever axe will have to truly give it a fair shake? 

I know it took me a while to get the fiskars figured out to where it became second nature of adjusting force of swing and follow though.

Im looking forward to the hands on reports.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 5, 2014)

tla100 said:


> No I am in Iowa. No big deal, just had a laugh about the min 100 post deal.....heh
> 
> I need more straight grained stuff, most is too big and knarly and I love my homebuilt splitter....
> 
> Neighbor also has a super split, kind of jealous of that. But I can handle the large stuff easier with my vertical.....May try a homebuilt Super Split this winter if I get bored. Got some good machinist friends....


Where at in iowa ? im near chelsea.


----------



## zogger (Oct 5, 2014)

benp said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> I wonder how much of a learning curve the lever axe will have to truly give it a fair shake?
> 
> ...



Hopefully it will only take an hour or so to get the swing of it. Took me a few days with the fiskars, but, it was busting great right off the bat, because I learned to split with a regular lightweight chopping axe. Tried the maul swing, nope, overkill and not fast enough, back to overhead axe swing, yep, that worked. What I had to learn with the fiskars was how to not cut my foot off...


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 5, 2014)

zogger said:


> Hopefully it will only take an hour or so to get the swing of it. Took me a few days with the fiskars, but, it was busting great right off the bat, because I learned to split with a regular lightweight chopping axe. Tried the maul swing, nope, overkill and not fast enough, back to overhead axe swing, yep, that worked. What I had to learn with the fiskars was how to not cut my foot off...


 Ya , I put a nice slice in my boot toe with x25 , put shoe goo on it. Stand spread eagle or put a thick round down & split on that!


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 5, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Ya , I put a nice slice in my boot toe with x25 , put shoe goo on it. Stand spread eagle or put a thick round down & split on that!



Same here. I sliced my boot with the original 28" Super Splitting Axe. Maybe I should do a boot test with the Leveraxe2?


----------



## zogger (Oct 5, 2014)

And here's some tulip poplar. Again, this should be leveraxe prime. Got this good row of nice ones and another almost row of smalls.


----------



## svk (Oct 5, 2014)

Cut a lot of birch, aspen, cedar, ash, and spruce today for the shoot out. Tamarack is on the menu tomorrow if the weather holds out.


----------



## benp (Oct 5, 2014)

svk said:


> Cut a lot of birch, aspen, cedar, ash, and spruce today for the shoot out. *Tamarack is on the menu tomorrow if the weather holds out*.



The 'ol Swamp Pine has consistently proven to be my most toughest wood to split.

It's always a fight.

ETA -

I have some test wood from today I could of shipped over.


----------



## tla100 (Oct 5, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Ya , I put a nice slice in my boot toe with x25 , put shoe goo on it. Stand spread eagle or put a thick round down & split on that!



I am in far NW Iowa, Sioux County


----------



## svk (Oct 5, 2014)

benp said:


> The 'ol Swamp Pine has consistently proven to be my most toughest wood to split.
> 
> It's always a fight.
> 
> ...


Well if you feel like driving a couple hours east next Sunday I think @Steve NW WI and I are going to run it through the paces.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 5, 2014)

tla100 said:


> I am in far NW Iowa, Sioux County


Are there any trees in that part of our state?


----------



## svk (Oct 5, 2014)

I spied some standing dead elm but its inside the city limits of the town near my hunting cabin so I'm not interested in finding out if someone has a problem with me cutting it.


----------



## svk (Oct 6, 2014)

Standing dead tamarack is now in the test pile.


----------



## tla100 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Are there any trees in that part of our state?



Nothing like Eastern Iowa.....Enough to keep warm tho


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Here, this will give em something to laugh about and leave you alone.



Thank you for volunteering to go mad dog with this new fangled axe Rick...
We look forward to seeing you operate it... Will offer pointers as you attempt to split this...


This is gonna be fun...


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Thank you for volunteering to go mad dog with this new fangled axe Rick...
> We look forward to seeing you operate it... Will offer pointers as you attempt to split this...
> View attachment 372424
> 
> This is gonna be fun...


Say What? I didn't volunteer to use that thing. I'm gonna split some wood it's gonna be with the hydro splitter.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Say What? I didn't volunteer to use that thing. I'm gonna split some wood it's gonna be with the hydro splitter.


I got one of those for you to run too...


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 6, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I got one of those for you to run too...


Well now yer talkin.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Well now yer talkin.


We'll have 3 unique hydro's and a SS heavy duty for you to try out actually..
see you Nov 1!!!
Stephen will have coffee ready...


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 6, 2014)

svk said:


> Standing dead tamarack is now in the test pile.


 Never been around that wood. What does it compare to? Hard or soft wood? Straight grain or stringy like elm? Just curious?


----------



## zogger (Oct 6, 2014)

And here's some standing dead red oak for the test. Been dead and shed branches a few years now, was leaning uphill on a slope. Had to use them fancy cutting maneuvers and wedge action I done learned here on AS to 180 it downhill instead. Thought to bring the meter, 16% inside the bark, 20% half way to heartwood, 26% heartwood.

And two bonus pics, young cows always come over to see what I am doing...
...then GG being goofy with her mad drakehadi assault duck. Now I can't pick this guy up, he'll put the beak/bill to me...


----------



## svk (Oct 6, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Never been around that wood. What does it compare to? Hard or soft wood? Straight grain or stringy like elm? Just curious?


This is a first for me too. Had to slog through a bog to get to it. 

Has a BTU rating of 19.5 but supposed to burn hot as Hades as its full of sap.


----------



## svk (Oct 6, 2014)

Shipping update: Sitting in US Customs since Friday morning.


----------



## Hinerman (Oct 6, 2014)

svk said:


> Shipping update: Sitting in US Customs since Friday morning.



I put the word out to the GTG crew. I think some are eager to try it Nov 1. Let me know if we will be good to go. Thanks


----------



## benp (Oct 6, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> Never been around that wood. What does it compare to? Hard or soft wood? Straight grain or stringy like elm? Just curious?



It's a pine that grows in the swamps around here and it burns HOT for whatever reason. 

There are stories of guys that have straight loaded their boiler with it at night and have come out to a bath in the morning because it burned through the firebox. 

I cut the mixture of some Tamarack with everything else. 

It's primarily straight grain that does not want to separate. It is consistently the most difficult wood for me to hand split. It just does not to want to give up the ghost.


----------



## svk (Oct 6, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> I put the word out to the GTG crew. I think some are eager to try it Nov 1. Let me know if we will be good to go. Thanks


Yes we will send it to you in time for 11/1.


----------



## svk (Oct 7, 2014)

3rd business day sitting in customs...come on boys get this moving.....


----------



## svk (Oct 8, 2014)

Cleared customs, is waiting for pickup by delivery company. Not sure what city it is in currently but hoping Minneapolis so I get it by Friday.....


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 8, 2014)

If it is still movin around this spring I'll try to get it in April for the Iowa gtg. I want to try it out.


----------



## svk (Oct 8, 2014)

Leveraxe 2 is in the hood! Delivery attempted at my house today but required signature. I will pick it up from the post office tomorrow and post my initial observations.


----------



## svk (Oct 8, 2014)

One of the members suggested a format for review which I will post shortly. Also in the 4 way shootout I was going to post the following:

Type of wood:
Number of strikes required for each tool to completely split the round into uniform pieces (I have several samples from the same log/tree to keep things fair)
Winning tool:
Runner Up:
General comments:

I will repeat this for each of the species that I split to see if there is a consensus across several species. I have a hunch where each tool will shine but won't post my thoughts until the dust settles.

If there is anything else I should include please let me know.


----------



## svk (Oct 8, 2014)

Also here is the review format suggested from @Philbert which I think is very good:

- overall, subjective impressions
- appearance and quality of construction
- what type of axe/maul do they split with now that they are comparing it to
- what type(s) of wood did they try it on
- what it worked well on/what it did not
- what they liked/did not like
- would they buy it at the list price (or what price would they pay for it)


----------



## zogger (Oct 8, 2014)

If you could..before put to wood, going with general impressions, examine the edge, give the angle if you could and rate it on sharpness as shipped. We should try to return to as-shipped state before transfer to next examiner.

Now judging by how it works, it *should* stay factory sharp pretty well, looks to be near impossible to hit dirt with it.

My original fiskars supersplitter was real dang sharp shipped. I have checked some later x-models in the stores, they are not as sharp. They are sharp, but not "match trick" sharp.


----------



## zogger (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh, and BTW, mucho thanks for organizing this, it's pretty neat!


----------



## svk (Oct 8, 2014)

zogger said:


> If you could..before put to wood, going with general impressions, examine the edge, give the angle if you could and rate it on sharpness as shipped. We should try to return to as-shipped state before transfer to next examiner.
> 
> Now judging by how it works, it *should* stay factory sharp pretty well, looks to be near impossible to hit dirt with it.
> 
> My original fiskars supersplitter was real dang sharp shipped. I have checked some later x-models in the stores, they are not as sharp. They are sharp, but not "match trick" sharp.


Can do. I believe this has a stainless head so should hold an edge pretty well as long as we keep it out of the dirt.


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

It's here!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 9, 2014)

svk said:


> It's here!


 Woohoo !!!


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

Initial thoughts:

Arrived in a fitted box with a spare handle. I was told if you grip it hard when you strike the wood (rather than loosening your grip) the tool can "spin" the handle.

Fit and finish is very nice. One piece stainless head. Blade has a sharp edge although not razor sharp. Handle has a protective plastic (maybe nylon or poly??) "over strike" guard. Comes with a snap on leather guard for the cutting edge

Overall the tool is very light, similar in weight to a standard forest axe so should make significant speed.

My neighbor has some cottonwood I'll test out shortly and get into the big stuff this weekend.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2014)

OK, so why does that look like a completely different tool than the one I was expecting (below)?

Philbert






http://www.businessinsider.com/the-leveraxe-redesigned-ax-2014-4


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

Philbert said:


> OK, so why does that look like a completely different tool than the one I was expecting (below)?
> 
> Philbert
> 
> ...


That's the original. This is the LA 2. Difference is the 2 is a pound lighter and uses stainless steel.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2014)

svk said:


> That's the original. This is the LA 2. Difference is the 2 is a pound lighter and uses stainless steel.


!!!! Had not even heard of that! I assumed that the '_2_' in this thread title meant that it was the second try at a demo/test thread!!!

I could see where this design inspires additional skepticism. I will be very interested to hear the opinions of those who try it.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

Philbert said:


> I could see where this design inspires additional skepticism. I will be very interested to hear the opinions of those who try it.


Same here!


----------



## ziggo_2 (Oct 9, 2014)

i suggest you (svk) hold onto the spare handle....if in need replaced then it should sent back to you. Just so it dont go disappearing


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

ziggo_2 said:


> i suggest you (svk) hold onto the spare handle....if in need replaced then it should sent back to you. Just so it dont go disappearing


You know, I considered doing that. What do others think about this?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 9, 2014)

svk said:


> You know, I considered doing that. What do others think about this?


Hold on to it...


----------



## zogger (Oct 9, 2014)

Whoop! Whack some dang wood!


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

Put it into some fresh cut seedless cottonwood just now. Man that stuff stinks! Subject medium was from 8-15" diameter and 12-18" long. 

1) This is not the tool for quartering larger pieces. You need to work your way around the outside of the round like he does in the video. I did stick the tool in the bigger rounds several times. 

2) I did notice some "slap" of the handle on my rear hand that would become uncomfortable in an extended splitting session. I'll wear gloves next time to remedy this. 

3) The smaller rounds split very effortlessly. And swinging a light tool to accomplish this took less energy than any of the traditional tools I've used. 

4) The other benefit of the shape of the head is that it doesn't go through the wood into the ground/chopping block like a normal axe after each split. It stops dead at the top of the wood which is nice.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2014)

Video?

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

By myself and phone memory is full. I'll see what I can do for the weekend.


----------



## blacklocst (Oct 9, 2014)

svk said:


> 4) The other benefit of the shape of the head is that it doesn't go through the wood into the ground/chopping block like a normal axe after each split. It stops dead at the top of the wood which is nice.



I would think that when it stops dead on top of the wood it reverberate and be painful.


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

blacklocst said:


> I would think that when it stops dead on top of the wood it reverberate and be painful.


Surprisingly not at all. It's already exerted all of its energy into the split.


----------



## zogger (Oct 9, 2014)

So first test is successful, following the maker's recommended technique.

Approximately how small of wood can you split before the lever becomes useless or a hindrance?


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

zogger said:


> So first test is successful, following the maker's recommended technique.
> 
> Approximately how small of wood can you split before the lever becomes useless or a hindrance?


Really as small as you want if the round is in a tire to hold the lot upright. Or if you use a bungee cord.


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

Also checked with mfg on the edge. Does not need to be razor sharp as only moderate penetration is needed and the lever action does the rest.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 9, 2014)

That thing looks like a piece of stamped steel, while the original looks forged. Bet there saving some coin making this version! Gonna be interesting trying that thing out.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Oct 9, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> That thing looks like a piece of stamped steel, while the original looks forged. Bet there saving some coin making this version! Gonna be interesting trying that thing out.


yea. be nice if theyd pass those savings on to us po'folks


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> That thing looks like a piece of stamped steel, while the original looks forged. Bet there saving some coin making this version! Gonna be interesting trying that thing out.


This one is stamped stainless. Not sure if original was forged or cast. FWIW this one is $40 less than the original.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm no engineer, but it think cast would be too brittle. Gotta ask my pops he is MrEngineer.


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> I'm no engineer, but it think cast would be too brittle. Gotta ask my pops he is MrEngineer.


You are probably right. Looking at Philbert's pictures I'd bet on Forged.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Oct 9, 2014)

With the wedge shaped space between the handle and the flat, looks like some weight could be easily added if one were so inclined. I thought the original was a little light for serious work now this is even lighter. Less weight might make shipping it around a bit cheaper.
And hang on to the extra handle!


----------



## svk (Oct 9, 2014)

ziggo_2 said:


> i suggest you (svk) hold onto the spare handle....if in need replaced then it should sent back to you. Just so it dont go disappearing


I've got two votes that say I should hold onto the replacement handle. Any others yay or nay?


----------



## woodchuck357 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cast steel isn't the same as cast iron, but I think the original was made from extrusion with a little additional forging.


----------



## blacklocst (Oct 10, 2014)

svk said:


> I've got two votes that say I should hold onto the replacement handle. Any others yay or nay?



Hang on to it.


----------



## zogger (Oct 10, 2014)

Hopefully no busted handles, so hang onto it.


----------



## svk (Oct 10, 2014)

zogger said:


> Hopefully no busted handles, so hang onto it.


Ok looks like there is a quorum on this issue, I'll hold on to it.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 10, 2014)

(That's what handles are. Something that you hold onto!)

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 11, 2014)

Heading towards my hunting cabin with Leveraxe in tow. Also have my buddy's DHT 27T hydro. That wood will be split one way or another!


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2014)

(Dramatic background music). The time is now!


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Oct 12, 2014)

svk said:


> (Dramatic background music). The time is now!



We better see some vids, or at least some detailed pics!  With all this talk about the 1st generation head being higher quality, do you think they just made the 2nd gen out of cheaper metal just to get feedback, and that the final production version will have something forged? Just thinking out loud here....


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll post details later. But after going through several rounds this morning I can tell you this:

If you are splitting short, small, or straight grained into small splits, the LA delivers, and IMO may be the fastest tool to work with because the motion stops at the top of the split. Just like he does in the YouTube infomercial. 

If you are splitting knotty, twisted or large wood then stick with a maul for reducing them to size. I had several rounds that the LA or Fiskars were getting stuck in and the maul bullies right through. And my maul isn't even that large.


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2014)

For your viewing pleasure:


----------



## zogger (Oct 12, 2014)

OK, in "good" wood, is it really faster, significantly faster, and easier than a Fiskar's? How about felt shock, hands, elbows?


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2014)

zogger said:


> OK, in "good" wood, is it really faster, significantly faster, and easier than a Fiskar's? How about felt shock, hands, elbows?


Depends. 

In short, small and/or straight grained wood the Leveraxe will outpace other tools because the tool stops at the top of the wood, saving time and energy (see infomercial on Youtube, it really does work just like that). The traditional splitting axe and Fiskars split just as well but go all of the way through the split making more work as you need to pull the axe out of the pile of splits. Also the lightness of the head makes it effortless to swing. Maul goes through too but takes more "umph" to swing which ends up transferring excess energy into the splitting block. But, you need to make small splits with the Leveraxe. If you try biting off too big of a piece you'll find the cutting edge buried in the wood. *Side note: If someone down the line has one of those new Husky axes or a X25 this could end up in a horse race to see who can split more wood. The X27 is just too big of a tool for splitting small stuff

As an all around "one tool splits most" this does not match the Fiskars. Although IMO neither does any tool I've tried,_ up to this point. (_Yeah, yeah drink the Kool-Aid LOL.) The Leveraxe doesn't like knots. The Fiskars will buck decent knots, to a point. 

In full disclosure most of the wood I split today was in the 18-20" length. The stuff I split the other day was shorter and that's where the LA shines. But my three main burning units are a boiler, traditional fireplace, and sauna stove so I wanted to try it for my wood, not to repeat what we know already works. 

Regarding shock on hands/arms/elbows: I wore soft gloves (the yellow cotton ones with red wristbands) and there was no felt stress on hands or arms with the tool stopping dead at the top of the split. As I mentioned earlier in the thread I experienced some hand slap when using the LA without gloves. 

In summary: A very well built tool that works very well when used for making small splits or with shorter rounds. NOT a Fiskars/Splitting axe/maul replacement but rather a complimentary tool. Off the top of my head someone with a smaller potbelly or high efficiency stove could get good use out of this. 

The LA is off to @MechanicMatt in the morning for Spike's GTG next weekend.


----------



## zogger (Oct 12, 2014)

If the shipping is USPS, tomorrow is a holiday.

I have the wood handled husky splitting axe/maul and the original fiskars supersplitter, which is 28". I think the husky is 32. That's mainly what I can compare it to.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 12, 2014)

Ill be sure to post a pic of the competition like SVK did. Had Sunday dinner at the BIL house and was telling him about it, he is excited to see it too.


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2014)

zogger said:


> If the shipping is USPS, tomorrow is a holiday.
> 
> I have the wood handled husky splitting axe/maul and the original fiskars supersplitter, which is 28". I think the husky is 32. That's mainly what I can compare it to.


Thank you for reminding me. I don't need to go into town until Tuesday morning then.


----------



## svk (Oct 14, 2014)

The Leveraxe is NY bound!

$25.55 USPS priority shipping with insurance from MN to NY.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 14, 2014)

svk said:


> $25.55 USPS priority shipping with insurance from MN to NY.


Ouch!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 14, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Philbert


I figured it would be around 25. About $20 shipping an odd shaped package and 5.50 insurance.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 14, 2014)

Hope to get it a day early so I can process some of the ash and red oak I have to attend to. Then of to Bobs (spike60) gtg so all the other guys can enjoy it. We'll see what the conasoir of maul CT thinks of it, hahahaha


----------



## svk (Oct 14, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> We'll see what the conasoir of maul CT thinks of it, hahahaha



  

Hardwood handle....good. 

Funny head....bad. 

I'll bet you a beer he doesn't like it.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 14, 2014)

Not gonna take that bet, beer is too precious to me


----------



## svk (Oct 15, 2014)

Estimated delivery tomorrow.

I've got Hinerman's address to send on to, will send you a PM.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok can't wait.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 15, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Hope to get it a day early so I can process some of the ash and red oak I have to attend to. Then of to Bobs (spike60) gtg so all the other guys can enjoy it. We'll see what the conasoir of maul CT thinks of it, hahahaha



Were you thinking of connoisseur, Matthew? (French word.) That's not me. Never been a fanboy or "true-believer" of any fads either. Like Bob, I try to keep an open mind and eschew BS and stampedes.

As you should know by now, I'll be bringing a variety of wood-busting tools (sorry, no fiskars) that you, too, can try. For cultural enrichment or whatever. (I found a Council Tools 6-pounder for a riciculously low price delivered, but it'll arrive next week from CA.)

I _am _a fan of supporting quality US mfgs.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't worry CT I'll cover the fiskars, and yeah I never was all too good at spelling and this tablet doesn't have spell check. Hopefully we can keep the guys from making to many cookies so we'll have plenty of wood to split. And I'll go out on a limb now and say this, there may be a better log splitting tool out there, but for the price..........I don't think, I know, you can't beat the fiskars. What does husqvarnas new splitting axes sell for? If priced close enough to a x27 they might just give it a run for the money, we will see. Either way I'm sure Saturday will be a fun day.


----------



## zogger (Oct 15, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Don't worry CT I'll cover the fiskars, and yeah I never was all too good at spelling and this tablet doesn't have spell check. Hopefully we can keep the guys from making to many cookies so we'll have plenty of wood to split. And I'll go out on a limb now and say this, there may be a better log splitting tool out there, but for the price..........I don't think, I know, you can't beat the fiskars. What does husqvarnas new splitting axes sell for? If priced close enough to a x27 they might just give it a run for the money, we will see. Either way I'm sure Saturday will be a fun day.



Actually, for funzies, do a stacked up cookie split-off, like them karate doods break multiple boards.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice idea.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 16, 2014)

Steve, wife came back from food shopping and there was one of those orange sorry we missed you notes. Gonna send her to post office in the A.M. to pick it up


----------



## svk (Oct 16, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, wife came back from food shopping and there was one of those orange sorry we missed you notes. Gonna send her to post office in the A.M. to pick it up


Good to hear. I had just tracked and it showed not delivered. Enjoy.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 17, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Don't worry CT I'll cover the fiskars, and yeah I never was all too good at spelling and this tablet doesn't have spell check. Hopefully we can keep the guys from making to many cookies so we'll have plenty of wood to split. And I'll go out on a limb now and say this, there may be a better log splitting tool out there, but for the price..........I don't think, I know, you can't beat the fiskars. What does husqvarnas new splitting axes sell for? If priced close enough to a x27 they might just give it a run for the money, we will see. Either way I'm sure Saturday will be a fun day.



Dunno about splitting _axes_. An oxymoron, IMO, except for processing kindling. I know a few who fervently wish they'd never used an axe for splitting wood. Broken tibia (lower leg) from hitting it with an axe is a serious mess.

Ask Bob about the Hultafors splitting _maul _they brand as "Husqvarna", for an authoritative answer. Really nice tool, can't distinguish it from Wetterlings 2.5 kg maul, of which I'll be bringing one for your entertainment. Purely up to Bob if he thinks that the new Husqvarna tool should be in the "lineup". You know, the one that got somebody's feathers so ruffled.

As mentioned, a Council Tools 6 lb maul will be arriving here early next week. Ridiculously low price, details later, MUCH less than even a fiskars X-? at a PX. I got one of their 3.5 lb Jersey Pattern axes for ~same price in spring. Very nicely made- Steve glommed onto it pretty quick for cutting some PI vines in July. Seemed a no-brainer to order that maul for such a crazy low price. Time'll tell. Maybe at Jimmy's? You can DAGS on their 6 lb axe-handle maul. 

I'll have a few other wood-busters for you to play with. It'd be cool to have a blind test to avoid pre-judgement, but Bob's insuror might have a coronary. Don't really want to get on YouTube or make page 1. 

We could shoot for target lengths to buck some logs to, for consistency of test subjects, if Bob goes for it and wants some splits. Win-win. Looks like it'll be a beautiful day tomorrow. There'll be an Echo CS-590 to check out, too.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 17, 2014)

Well I hope that your gear is ready, cause Im all set. I was surprised at how light this leveraxe is. Oh BTW I showed my pops the version 1.0 and he said cast, nodular then heat treated, he told me forged would probably cost too much. But who knows, that's just the opinion of a guy with his masters in engineering.........


----------



## svk (Oct 17, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 374359
> Well I hope that your gear is ready, cause Im all set. I was surprised at how light this leveraxe is. Oh BTW I showed my pops the version 1.0 and he said cast, nodular then heat treated, he told me forged would probably cost too much. But who knows, that's just the opinion of a guy with his masters in engineering.........


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the LA.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 18, 2014)

svk said:


> Depends.
> 
> In short, small and/or straight grained wood the Leveraxe will outpace other tools because the tool stops at the top of the wood, saving time and energy (see infomercial on Youtube, it really does work just like that). The traditional splitting axe and Fiskars split just as well but go all of the way through the split making more work as you need to pull the axe out of the pile of splits. Also the lightness of the head makes it effortless to swing. Maul goes through too but takes more "umph" to swing which ends up transferring excess energy into the splitting block. But, you need to make small splits with the Leveraxe. If you try biting off too big of a piece you'll find the cutting edge buried in the wood. *Side note: If someone down the line has one of those new Husky axes or a X25 this could end up in a horse race to see who can split more wood. The X27 is just too big of a tool for splitting small stuff
> 
> ...



Nice write up, it tells me everything I need to know about it and confirms everything I thought. No sense in me asking for a turn as all my wood is 18-20" and I'm not into splitting kindlen. 6-8" rounds are halved in my pile so this tool does no provide me any value. I'd sill like to swing it a few times if I was going to a GTG but I'm not. Maybe in the future...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 18, 2014)

Well guys, the GTG was a great time. I wish I could say I had a great time with the leveraxe, but I did not. In fairness, we had larger red oak........and well the leveraxe, even when I was attacking the edges, well it stunk. The fiskars did a great job and CT's wetterlings handled it with ease as well. The wetterlings is in the middle of the picture, the fiskars is the DARTH VADER device. There was one gentleman that was swinging it with good luck, but that was after we had busted the red oak up. I have a pile of nice straight grained ash at my BIL's house, Im gonna give it a second chance in that wood. But as for the red oak, it was a flop. Im not going to argue which axe in the picture was the best, because I'll admit that the cheap price of the fiskars skews my opinion. But oh well Ill tell you guys any way, its fiskars/wetterlings. The wetterlings is a awesome maul, but for the price, ill stick with my fiskars.


----------



## zogger (Oct 18, 2014)

So it just sticks and fails to complete a split? What length rounds?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah zogger, my uncle watched me attack one round shook his head and told me he is gonna stick to his fiskars


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 18, 2014)

16 red oak, probably 12 inch round. Even the ones it did seem to split decently they were still attached at the bottom. One piece did come flying off, it nailed a bystander.......I think it was CT.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 18, 2014)

I think in softer wood the leveraxe might shine. When I was looking down on it, one of the older guys whose opinion I've learned to respect pointed out to me that europes wood is different than ours and in softer wood it may do better. Think about it for yourselves guys......a company is NOT going to invest in tooling if the tool is useless.............


----------



## woodchuck357 (Oct 18, 2014)

Has anyone tried slipping a steel wedge into that slot to add some weight?
I thought the original was worth a try after looking at it, but I wouldn't have given the new one a second look.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodchuck, its not mine to modify. But yes I too feel that for the wood I was trying it on, she was too light. Deffinitley needed some more grunt. Guys did comment though it would be awesome for hand to hand combat.


----------



## zogger (Oct 18, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> I think in softer wood the leveraxe might shine. When I was looking down on it, one of the older guys whose opinion I've learned to respect pointed out to me that europes wood is different than ours and in softer wood it may do better. Think about it for yourselves guys......a company is NOT going to invest in tooling if the tool is useless.............



Well, we'll see. I got some nice fat juicy tulip polar here waiting, and some standing dead pine. Hmm..a soft hardwood and a hard softwood.....

Those guys and the ash I am thinking it will work well, the other stuff, especially all this elm I have been getting..do not know, but cutting that stuff short.

I am surprise it didn't do better in the redoak though.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 18, 2014)

Me too, once we had busted it into littler pieces it made quick work of it. But when she was hitting full rounds.....no sir!


----------



## svk (Oct 18, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> 16 red oak, probably 12 inch round. Even the ones it did seem to split decently they were still attached at the bottom. One piece did come flying off, it nailed a bystander.......I think it was CT.


CT got hit with the split? Or he was doing the splitting?


----------



## svk (Oct 18, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 374529
> Well guys, the GTG was a great time. I wish I could say I had a great time with the leveraxe, but I did not. In fairness, we had larger red oak........and well the leveraxe, even when I was attacking the edges, well it stunk. The fiskars did a great job and CT's wetterlings handled it with ease as well. The wetterlings is in the middle of the picture, the fiskars is the DARTH VADER device. There was one gentleman that was swinging it with good luck, but that was after we had busted the red oak up. I have a pile of nice straight grained ash at my BIL's house, Im gonna give it a second chance in that wood. But as for the red oak, it was a flop. Im not going to argue which axe in the picture was the best, because I'll admit that the cheap price of the fiskars skews my opinion. But oh well Ill tell you guys any way, its fiskars/wetterlings. The wetterlings is a awesome maul, but for the price, ill stick with my fiskars.


Impressive saw lineup. Especially the two in the back. What is that orange and grey Husky?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah ctwas a bystander and took one to the shins, that particular saw is a beast. 372 xp with a jonsered cover. But what makes it special is Terry Landrum (spelling) did one h3ll of a job messaging it over! (Spike60) Bob is the lucky guy who gets to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## 166 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the Pics Steve!


----------



## 166 (Oct 19, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Thanks for the Pics Steve!



I didn't realize you were doing official testing over there. I was taking those pics from a distance.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 19, 2014)

The pic where the leveraxe is being used is maple,they were the chopping blocks, they became test pieces when we ran out red oak test pieces.


----------



## zogger (Oct 19, 2014)

Forgot to ask before, how did the "new" style husky splitting axe work? Was one there? I have the wooden handle husky/wetterlings like ya'all had, wondered about the newer ones.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 19, 2014)

Didn't try one. Had the x25 size for sale but must have been sold out of the x27 sized ones.


----------



## svk (Oct 19, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Didn't try one. Had the x25 size for sale but must have been sold out of the x27 sized ones.


I thought they only came in X25 size?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 19, 2014)

Hmmm maybe they don't. I can't imagine splitting wood with one, maybe make kindling, but not actual firewood, looked too small. That's why I don't own a x25, too small.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 19, 2014)

svk said:


> I thought they only came in X25 size?


You are right, the husky axes are only available in the shorter X25 version. That was the first thing I checked when I saw one.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok guys maybe its me....... had my buddy Ritchie/Bucky, member buckyoak on here, well this guy made me look stupid with it today. Bucky's pops and him hosted the summer gtg here in NY and they sell firewood so this kid been around wood his whole life, well any way he was over checking ljt how much wood I still have left to split when I said "dude! I almost forgot, check this thing out" so with him and the wife watching I whacked some red oak rounds. The kinda broke but nothing clean, wife even shook her head in disgust.....well then that [email protected][email protected] said "let me try", I told him have at it. Well five rounds later I look like wimpy guy to my wife and he is asking me where he can get one...... told him to try amazon but that I thought they were over a $100, his reply was no thanks then. He actually liked how light it was!?!??? If I didn't see it....I would have never believed it works so well. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## zogger (Oct 19, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Ok guys maybe its me....... had my buddy Ritchie/Bucky, member buckyoak on here, well this guy made me look stupid with it today. Bucky's pops and him hosted the summer gtg here in NY and they sell firewood so this kid been around wood his whole life, well any way he was over checking ljt how much wood I still have left to split when I said "dude! I almost forgot, check this thing out" so with him and the wife watching I whacked some red oak rounds. The kinda broke but nothing clean, wife even shook her head in disgust.....well then that [email protected][email protected] said "let me try", I told him have at it. Well five rounds later I look like wimpy guy to my wife and he is asking me where he can get one...... told him to try amazon but that I thought they were over a $100, his reply was no thanks then. He actually liked how light it was!?!??? If I didn't see it....I would have never believed it works so well. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.



Well, coincidence, I was just gonna ask you if you were wearing smooth/slippery leather gloves like they recommend and letting the axe pivot correctly in your hands. It has to swing freely, but still hit hard. It has to flick to the outside, only way it can work with the lever. Split second timing I bet is critical to proper use.

No, they are 250 bucks, not 100.....

Took me a bit to get in the swing with the fiskars, and I honestly don't think I would have "gotten it" just trying one out for a few swings. As soon as I realized I had to stop thinking maul and start thinking of when I used to split with a lightweight axe years ago, I "got it" and my production upped to the "I am amazed" level. Well, same production with my 8lb maul, but I don't get beat up with a fiskars, mauls wear my scrawny azz out and hurt my..everythings. I still use a maul when I need to, but can't say as I like them any. I do NOT want to blow my elbow out again, taken months to get it back to where it is somewhat usable.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 19, 2014)

Well tomorrow night I'll have to try it out on the ash at the BIL then its off to oklahoma. $250 you gotta be kidding me! This thing is a piece of stamped steel with a handle! If they get the price point down to x27 territory I know one guy that would buy one, once Bucky heard it was over a benjamin he wasn't interested. And I had smooth leather gloves on, his hands are his gloves. Shake his hand and it feels like your gripping 60 grit.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 20, 2014)

Tried some ash tonight with mixed results. Did reasonably well in pieces 18 inches and shorter, longer than that and I guess I'm too much of a wimp to generate enough speed. Poor CT sent me a pic of his ankle........ouch! When this thing does work it releases some real energy, he was about 15 feet away and that split whollopped him good. Sugest a bungee or a rubber tire to protect bystanders.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 21, 2014)

I did not use it, but I have seen Matt split wood for years. He broke right through stuff w/the Fiskars that the Leveraxe was not touching.

Some may like it for some wood, but I've split 32" Chestnut Oak through the middle with a Fiskars, and I'll stick with it.

Wish I got to try CT's maul, but the splitting rounds were not cut till I had to go. Next GTG ...

Ohh, and Bob's ported 372 is a fast saw! Had a 20" bar on it, needed a longer bar, felt like U were cutting with a 16".


----------



## zogger (Oct 21, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Tried some ash tonight with mixed results. Did reasonably well in pieces 18 inches and shorter, longer than that and I guess I'm too much of a wimp to generate enough speed. Poor CT sent me a pic of his ankle........ouch! When this thing does work it releases some real energy, he was about 15 feet away and that split whollopped him good. Sugest a bungee or a rubber tire to protect bystanders.



Well, sorry CT got hurt, I know I razzed him on it, but really that sucks.

I think this leveraxe is designed for shorter european type firewood. Possibly if the blade was designed to go in deeper before the lever engaged it might work better in longer rounds.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 21, 2014)

Wasn't he wearing protective footwear at a chainsaw convention???

I just did not see any evidence that it works better than the Fiskars. If you can get it to work just as well some of the time, that is just not good enough, especially for the price.

Speaking of, I only paid $12 for my Fiskars X27. Amazon had them on sale for $42, I'd never used them before so they gave me a $30 credit to apply for their credit card, which I have not used since, and I got the Fiskars for $12! Best deal ever on a splitting device.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 21, 2014)

zogger said:


> Well, sorry CT got hurt, I know I razzed him on it, but really that sucks.
> 
> I think this leveraxe is designed for shorter european type firewood. Possibly if the blade was designed to go in deeper before the lever engaged it might work better in longer rounds.


 
You would need more energy too. Might help to add mass to it.


----------



## zogger (Oct 21, 2014)

Marshy said:


> You would need more energy too. Might help to add mass to it.



More weight, or more speed. Fiskars works by speed and sharpness.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 21, 2014)

zogger said:


> More weight, or more speed. Fiskars works by speed and sharpness.


 
Yup, energy is in terms of mass and velocity... moot point but there is a trade off. Add more mass and get less speed. Maybe add more mass and increase the lever length. Mechanical advantage is important.


----------



## zogger (Oct 21, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Yup, energy is in terms of mass and velocity... moot point but there is a trade off. Add more mass and get less speed. Maybe add more mass and increase the lever length. Mechanical advantage is important.



That was another design I can't build. Cantoo did the first, the hand held four way. My second design thought is to make something like an old timey halberd, sharp fair weight wedge on a LONG handle. Can't be too heavy, got to be able to aim the thing, but think of like a five or six foot swing. That'll build up some swing speed and kinetic force!


----------



## CTYank (Oct 21, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> *Wasn't he wearing protective footwear at a chainsaw convention*???
> 
> I just did not see any evidence that it works better than the Fiskars. If you can get it to work just as well some of the time, that is just not good enough, especially for the price.
> 
> Speaking of, I only paid $12 for my Fiskars X27. Amazon had them on sale for $42, I'd never used them before so they gave me a $30 credit to apply for their credit card, which I have not used since, and I got the Fiskars for $12! Best deal ever on a splitting device.



Ya think, Mike? Not knowing from what direction cookies would be launched, of course I had steel-toed boots on. C'mon, I know about you guys.  Problem was, Matt nailed me with a split, end-on in the side of the foot, just behind the steel toe & just above the sole. A "golden b-b" thing. I'd turned a a bit CCW to listen to another fellow, and Matt swung around a bit CCW. Stuff happens.

This evening the UPS man dropped off the 6 lb Council Tools maul I'd ordered. First impressions: really good forging with handle solidly attached. Head shape is much better than big-box or HF mauls, but will get some grinder-work to sharpen the edge and flatten some convexity about an inch past the edge- maybe 15 minutes work. There are some gaps between the handle and the eye-wall on the top side. Easily handled with some slow-setting epoxy. Pretty close to being ready to go for $20-something incl shipping from CA.

I'll post some pix for those curious about this 'Murican (NC) mfg. with initial use impressions as soon as the Nor'easter passes, in a new thread. Then make the necessary mods, and post a follow-up. Not rushing, it'll be earning its keep for some time when ready.

Sorry, but it doesn't have any bizarro twists and curliques, nor plastic.

If Jimmy hosts another GTG, in Jan., my guess is he'd appreciate some of us splitting wood for him while we test mauls; he has no use for cookies. Else, April near Saratoga might work for that for Steve. I'm going to have to put a red flashing light on Matt's hat to track him.


----------



## svk (Oct 21, 2014)

Who else besides @MechanicMatt and @MustangMike used the Leveraxe last weekend? I'd like to hear more reviews.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 21, 2014)

Correction, I did not use it, I just watched Matt. Unfortunately, the splitting did not start till I was about to leave.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 21, 2014)

Yank, the Dark Dirt Red was very good, a lot of flavor. How did U like the Indian Wells?


----------



## woodchuck357 (Oct 21, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Ok guys maybe its me....... had my buddy Ritchie/Bucky, member buckyoak on here, well this guy made me look stupid with it today. Bucky's pops and him hosted the summer gtg here in NY and they sell firewood so this kid been around wood his whole life, well any way he was over checking ljt how much wood I still have left to split when I said "dude! I almost forgot, check this thing out" so with him and the wife watching I whacked some red oak rounds. The kinda broke but nothing clean, wife even shook her head in disgust.....well then that [email protected][email protected] said "let me try", I told him have at it. Well five rounds later I look like wimpy guy to my wife and he is asking me where he can get one...... told him to try amazon but that I thought they were over a $100, his reply was no thanks then. He actually liked how light it was!?!??? If I didn't see it....I would have never believed it works so well. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


The guy who made it work well probably was used to flipping his ax or maul when splitting and helped it along.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 22, 2014)

zogger said:


> More weight, or more speed. Fiskars works by speed and sharpness.



So some allege. When Matt was trying mightily with the funky Finnish tool and a long-handle fiskars on some maple rounds, he was just pizzing them off. Then with a few swings of the 2.5 kg Wetterlings or 3 kg Mueller mauls, bada-bing, bada-boom. I'll let Matt speak for himself, but what I saw just confirmed my suspicions.

And, yes, Matt has lots of practice with fiskars, so someone (not saying who) can't allege that he didn't get into its program, that he didn't give it time so he could get in tune with it, or such poo. It works well with easy stuff and kindling.

Anybody see any big, hardwood trees in Finland? Can't be just coincidence, can it? Any speculation as to why the Swedes can get it done, besides master smiths? Yes, red oak is very polite about being split, almost stacks itself.


----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2014)

CTYank said:


> So some allege. When Matt was trying mightily with the funky Finnish tool and a long-handle fiskars on some maple rounds, he was just pizzing them off. Then with a few swings of the 2.5 kg Wetterlings or 3 kg Mueller mauls, bada-bing, bada-boom. I'll let Matt speak for himself, but what I saw just confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> And, yes, Matt has lots of practice with fiskars, so someone (not saying who) can't allege that he didn't get into its program, that he didn't give it time so he could get in tune with it, or such poo. It works well with easy stuff and kindling.
> 
> Anybody see any big, hardwood trees in Finland? Can't be just coincidence, can it? Any speculation as to why the Swedes can get it done, besides master smiths? Yes, red oak is very polite about being split, almost stacks itself.


Was there a reason you didn't try the Leveraxe personally? In fairness to the thread we gave priority to send the tool to GTG's over individual users. At this point we have only one real review from someone at Spike's GTG.....

Also if you care to stir up the old Fiskars debate please remember that I was the one telling Spike not to broad brush Fiskars advocates with those drink the Kool-aid type that think it's the silver bullet...I am one of the former, not latter.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 22, 2014)

Good point, I wish the splitting had started earlier, I would love to have tried it, even brought my Fiskars for comparison (didn't use that either).

I see U also have a Fiskars, so when U get to use them side by side, let us know what U think.


----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Good point, I wish the splitting had started earlier, I would love to have tried it, even brought my Fiskars for comparison (didn't use that either).
> 
> I see U also have a Fiskars, so when U get to use them side by side, let us know what U think.


Mike, see page 8, posts 13, 14, and 16 for my full review.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 22, 2014)

svk said:


> Mike, see page 8, posts 13, 14, and 16 for my full review.



After seeing it at the GTG and reading your review, I think U hit the nail right on the head.

Since I generally burn long wood (have a 55 gal drum stove) and like larger pieces, it is likely not designed for what I like to do.

For making smaller & shorter pieces, I could see where it would have a speed advantage (like for someone selling bundled firewood).

Thanks for making the arrangements to get it to GTG, it is always nice to see new technology first hand.


----------



## zogger (Oct 22, 2014)

CTYank said:


> So some allege. When Matt was trying mightily with the funky Finnish tool and a long-handle fiskars on some maple rounds, he was just pizzing them off. Then with a few swings of the 2.5 kg Wetterlings or 3 kg Mueller mauls, bada-bing, bada-boom. I'll let Matt speak for himself, but what I saw just confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> And, yes, Matt has lots of practice with fiskars, so someone (not saying who) can't allege that he didn't get into its program, that he didn't give it time so he could get in tune with it, or such poo. It works well with easy stuff and kindling.
> 
> Anybody see any big, hardwood trees in Finland? Can't be just coincidence, can it? Any speculation as to why the Swedes can get it done, besides master smiths? Yes, red oak is very polite about being split, almost stacks itself.



I have the original shorty handle narrower wedge head fiskars supersplitter, and also, based on your particular recommendation, the husky/wetterlings. Fiskars beats it in *my* hands. I like both, but can split easier in most wood with the fiskars. I would be perfectly willing to say the opposite if that was true. 

I have yet to try an x27. I am not fond of them changing the head shape to be more generic axe shape, just based on looks and thinking about it. I am guessing that was a marketing over engineering decision. I like the more wedge shaped for splitting. But, like I said, never tried one of the newer models, so can't say for sure how I would like it, and don't have an axe budget right now for another one, although I am planning on trying the council tools one, when I do have an axe budget..


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 22, 2014)

I luv my X27. If U go to a GTG, ask someone to bring one, there are a lot of them out there. I used to swear by the big Monster Mauls, until I picked up a Fiskars (and they don't break the bank).


----------



## zogger (Oct 22, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I luv my X27. If U go to a GTG, ask someone to bring one, there are a lot of them out there. I used to swear by the big Monster Mauls, until I picked up a Fiskars (and they don't break the bank).



I've hefted an x27, just not put it into wood. Showed my local husky dealer my original, told him my use of it, he started carrying fiskars, sells out every fall/winter. I was in there the other day and they had a fresh shipment just coming out going to the wall display rack.

When I was doing firewood for other folks back in the day, one outfit (I worked for two) had those monster mauls, ya they split wood but geez loweez..just too big for me. Always went back to my axe.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there a list of GTG's where Leveraxe2 will be?


----------



## svk (Oct 22, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Is there a list of GTG's where Leveraxe2 will be?


The LA is enroute to Hinernman for the OK GTG on 11/1. That's the only one currently on the list. If you've got a GTG coming up post the date and we'll get you in the rotation. We're giving priority to GTG's as many people can use it in one day rather than tying it up for 5-7 days including shipping for one person.


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have an X27 and regular maul. I didn't actually put the LA to wood, but holding it messed me up visually. With a maul or axe, you see the cutting edge, you grip it and swing. But watching others try to land the "off-set" head of the LA on a large oak round, and seeing it either bounce off or just twist awkwardly in their hands was enough for me. I can't see the LA ever being used by anyone who hand splits all his winter firewood, just don't seem like it would ever be comfortable for me to use.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 22, 2014)

I swung it a few times, it worked pretty well on the red oak that had already been chunked into quarters. It's a funky looking device for sure and kinda has a "homemade" look to it that might make some question the asking price. It's definitely not a "general purpose" splitting tool, so don't expect to go busting up big rounds with it.

I didn't feel it twist in my hands as much as I though it would, that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input, what's Jacks screen name he seemed to do fairly well with it in the "chunked" red oak.


----------



## svk (Oct 25, 2014)

Leveraxe is en route to Hinerman for the OK GTG. For those attending that GTG please give the tool some swings and post your thoughts on here!

Also I'll facilitate gathering mailing addresses and providing the next destination to those on the list. That will also give us a master list in the event the tool goes AWOL like the first one.


----------



## zogger (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, I didn't cut any more this weekend, truck repairs and other onerous tasks



So here's a pic of my splitting block and a fiskars


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2014)

@Hinerman did the Leveraxe arrive yet? If so any initial thoughts?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 28, 2014)

At the second job, when I get home, ill find the receipt with the tracking number. Should have gotten there.....
Kinda wondering what the midwest boys think of it..............


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 28, 2014)

I had a chance to use the Leveraxe at Spikes GTG.
A few years ago I had signed up to receive the Leveraxe but that never happened so using it at the GTG was great.

I only gave the Leveraxe a few good well placed shots and it did work! 
I'm more of a wood handled maul kind of guy. The only time now that I use a maul is for knocking down large rounds of hardwood so they can be placed on the wood splitter.
Glad I had a chance to use The Leveraxe but I sticking with a wood handle maul for large stuff.
For small stuff I use a Fiskars x25 axe.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2014)

J.Walker said:


> I had a chance to use the Leveraxe at Spikes GTG.
> A few years ago I had signed up to receive the Leveraxe but that never happened so using it at the GTG was great.
> 
> I only gave the Leveraxe a few good well placed shots and it did work!
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## svk (Oct 31, 2014)

For those attending the OK GTG tomorrow, give the Leveraxe a few swings and post up your thoughts whether good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 2, 2014)

So what's the Oklahoma verdict on the leveraxe?


----------



## iowa (Nov 2, 2014)

I attended the GTG yesterday at Hedgerows. Hinerman had me test it out towards the end of the day on some 20-24" rounds. Not sure what type of wood it was. But I took a handful of swings and I wasn't impressed at all. It would only chip off small chunks around the edge of the round. You couldn't really bust up the round very well. It got stuck in the round multiple times. Talking with other guys who used it said they only had luck using it with shorter rounds. Say 10-12" long. 
Which seams to be the norm for Eur. countries. 

I think the concept is good. And maybe if it had more weight on the back end for more of a lever action? The Fiscars seemed to work much better..


----------



## svk (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the report @iowa!
Anyone else from yesterday's GTG have any thoughts to share?


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry about the late report. I have been posting pics of the GTG for several hours. I would say IOWA's assessment is spot on. I have not tested the axe like I wanted to due to being busy. I did give it about 20-25 minutes last Wednesday. I started with some 16-17" green oak. The leveraxe would not split it, not once. I spent most of the time trying to get the axe out of the wood. I did go to some very dead silver maple about the same size. It was taking some splits off the side with ease. However, if you take too much bite from the round, the axe just buries. By too much bite, I am talking about a normal size (split) that you would take with any other splitting axe. Also, once I got to the center of the round, I couldn't get it to split. 

I tried with some pine also. It seemed to split ok until I got to the middle of the round. I still had to take smaller splits. It seems to me that you have to take smaller sized splits for the axe to be effective. Most of the splits I was getting were small. If you take too much bite you won't get a split.

But, like Iowa said, shorter rounds are where this axe shines. I did try it on some shorter oak (10-12") and the Leveraxe worked great. I was so impressed I was looking for more wood to split. The axe stops on impact and is light so quick repetitive splits are possible. I did not notice or feel any jarring on my hands or wrists.

The problem is I don't cut, sell, or use short splits (nothing under 16"). I don't know anybody who does. The other problem is I don't sell or use small splits (like kindling). I you add all these issues with the cost, I don't think the Leveraxe is for me. If I had a small stove or used small chunks of wood, then the Leveraxe would be a must have. I can see how it could put out the splits in the right conditions.

DISCLAIMER: I make room for the fact that if I had more time to play with and practice with the Leveraxe that I may have found a technique that would have been more effective. If somebody can split some 16-17" oak or pecan then I would like to see a video.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2014)

I swung it in some Pecan..
I got it to go, but had to chip away at the edges.. 
It likes to throw some shrapnel too, if you really pour the coals to it...
Admittedly, pecan does not split well..


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 3, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I swung it in some Pecan..
> I got it to go, but had to chip away at the edges..
> It likes to throw some shrapnel too, if you really pour the coals to it...
> Admittedly, pecan does not split well..


 
Matt is the only one who could get it to go in the Pecan. If you don't know Matt, think Paul Bunyan, Lawrence Taylor, or Mark McGuire. He swings so hard the wood doesn't have a choice. He could probably split wood with a butter knife, if you know what I mean. But, yes, he did get it (the pecan) to split or at least separate.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry about the flying debris there Thomas..


----------



## iowa (Nov 3, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> Matt is the only one who could get it to go in the Pecan. If you don't know Matt, think Paul Bunyan, Lawrence Taylor, or Mark McGuire. He swings so hard the wood doesn't have a choice. He could probably split wood with a butter knife, if you know what I mean. But, yes, he did get it (the pecan) to split or at least separate.


I don't even know why he even owns a splitter! Matt just looks at a round and it pops apart! Uncle!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 3, 2014)

Sounds like except for Paul Bunyun, you guys all had the same luck I had. My pal Ritchie ain't big at all, he just swung that thing like a animal, fast and furiously.


----------



## zogger (Nov 3, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Sounds like except for Paul Bunyun, you guys all had the same luck I had. My pal Ritchie ain't big at all, he just swung that thing like a animal, fast and furiously.



That's it with light weight axes, to get them to split wood, lever action or not, sharp, fast and *on target* Aim is one of those three criteria. Fail it on any one of those three, you ain't splitting much.

Looking at the design, no way in heck is that thing designed to bust long and wide diameter rounds, it is a specialty tool. I wouldn't even try to do that. Ain't taking a .22 big game hunting in africa. Ain't taking a t-rex 9000 turbo magnum whatever squirrel hunting. Ain't using a ferrari to go scrounge wood, ain't driving a dump truck for a suit and tie and desk job downtown someplace. 

Speaking of which, what is the status of the sharpness now after numerous guys have tried it? I ain't never ever buying "dull is good enough". It just ain't so. Sharper works better no matter what slicing and dicing tool you are using, scalpel to power splitter wedge.


----------



## svk (Nov 3, 2014)

Haven't received confirmation from Hinerman yet but the LA should be heading your way shortly.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm sure it works great for some specific tasks, but for what I need to do, I'm sticking with my Fiskars, and when it is too much for that, I pull out the 16 lb sledge and some wedges, and if they have trouble, I Noodle!

Just split some wavy grained Silver Maple yesterday, man was that stuff a pain, but the 16 lb hammer did whatever the Fiskars didn't.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 4, 2014)

im still waiting to try it but i assumed just by seeing it that it is more suited for splitting "cook stove" wood. Generally you have to split smaller (and want them smaller) for cooking. I could see this axe really shining for that...

i normally spit 24" length of wood, i sometimes have trouble splitting that with the fiskars...but i have 16" length wood stacked and ready to use for testing.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2014)

@stihly dan...You are next in line after Zogger. But you mentioned in the first post you'd need some time to get wood ready. Would mid-November arrival at your place work or do you want to pass and we'll keep you on deck after the next person?


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2014)

@ziggo_2 you are next in line after Stihly Dan. If he passes Zogger will send it to you.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2014)

Zogger, expect a visit from the mailman tomorrow.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 4, 2014)

zogger said:


> That's it with light weight axes, to get them to split wood, lever action or not, sharp, fast and *on target* Aim is one of those three criteria. Fail it on any one of those three, you ain't splitting much.
> 
> Looking at the design, no way in heck is that thing designed to bust long and wide diameter rounds, it is a specialty tool. I wouldn't even try to do that. Ain't taking a .22 big game hunting in africa. Ain't taking a t-rex 9000 turbo magnum whatever squirrel hunting. Ain't using a ferrari to go scrounge wood, ain't driving a dump truck for a suit and tie and desk job downtown someplace.
> 
> Speaking of which, what is the status of the sharpness now after numerous guys have tried it? I ain't never ever buying "dull is good enough". It just ain't so. Sharper works better no matter what slicing and dicing tool you are using, scalpel to power splitter wedge.


I agree sharper is better but splitting is not slicing and dicing. And nothing beats hitting the right spot.


----------



## stihly dan (Nov 4, 2014)

svk said:


> @stihly dan...You are next in line after Zogger. But you mentioned in the first post you'd need some time to get wood ready. Would mid-November arrival at your place work or do you want to pass and we'll keep you on deck after the next person?



Forgot about this thread, after seeing the axe (which is not what I was thinking) and reading the reviews, I think I am all set. I like long larger wood. For some reason I was thinking a maul with those wedgy flippy things on the side.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2014)

Sounds good. 

@ziggo_2 please PM me with your name and mailing address. You are on deck.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 4, 2014)

Well would anyone pony up the 200 plus bucks to buy one. It does look a lot cheaper than the older one.


----------



## svk (Nov 4, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Well would anyone pony up the 200 plus bucks to buy one. It does look a lot cheaper than the older one.


For my current uses no. Back when I had my old house that had a small potbelly, newer Dovre, and wood cook stove that all took short splits I would strongly consider it.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 4, 2014)

Not at that price, fifty beans sure. But two hunrded plus, I'll skip


----------



## Oliver1655 (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree with Iowa's assessment.

Like Hinerman, there is not a market for 10-12" long wood in my area. 

Swings easy, sharp blade enters wood but not enough weight.

Even at $50 I wouldn't get one.


----------



## lknchoppers (Nov 5, 2014)

I seen some hydraulic Log Splitters for sale used for $450 to $600 around here. I would go that way if I already didn't have one. $350 for one of those "Ouch". So would anybody that tested it buy one?


----------



## zogger (Nov 5, 2014)

OK, got it...going out to test it. First impression out of the box, nice light weight, looks to be weighted so it busts to the left? Have to move clockwise around the round..I'll find out. Edge has some burrs but will run it as-is for now.

It is quite interesting design, no other axe like it for sure.

Pics and more later.


----------



## zogger (Nov 5, 2014)

Here we go first round. Pics should be in order of commentary, left right next row

Red oak on the ground. Didn't bother with any other tools, already know it busts easy. OK, I think the bent cutter part needs to be longer for longer rounds like is common in north america. It only penetrates so far, needs to be an inch or two longer, plus more beefy head weight. You can swing it fast, it is quite light, feels lighter in the hands over a fiskars, so a lb or so heavier dutier would be OK. No probs in the red oak. Note, it doesn't take much of a grip to screw ya up on the levering action. You *have* to let the thing pivot, float in your hands or if you are used to a flick, add that, with correct timing. If you hang on to it, nothing, won't split well. First three pics. 

Next pic, some pine at 16", no probs, worked as well as fiskars or husky/wetterlings. A little knotty, knots stop it though as no follow through to bust them or cut strings, sill, busted it up. One year old standing dead.

Next two pics, green cut tulip poplar at 16", busted the best. Again though, would have done better and got better splits I think with a longer cutter to make the lever move farther, had to hand bust the round..it was split, just hanging on the bottom. Clean good wood.

Next some ash, but it had a knot. Not so great, and the fiskars would also only split so far. I'll give that one to the husky/wetterlings because of better follow through and weight.

And the winner so far today, 12" winged elm, it just sneered at everything including the big maul, everything bounced off..sorta like I expected. I usually let those things sit for a long time until well checked, then sometimes they can get axed, often though, cut a kerf in the top and sledge and wedge.

Last pics, the fleet and another with the red oak. Tomorrow I will try some more species. I did do one cherry and a couple dogwoods, they split easy, narrow diameter at 16 inch. Anything will split them.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 5, 2014)

What Fiskars is that, it looks short.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 5, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> What Fiskars is that, it looks short.


Looks like the 25 or the original super..

I prefer those to the 27.


----------



## zogger (Nov 5, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> What Fiskars is that, it looks short.




The original supersplitter. 28 "


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 5, 2014)

Zogger there must be talent and wisdom in your many years on this planet, me I couldn't get used to that thing. How long are those splits? I wonder if all mine were too long? I think I was probably gripping it to tight, got train your self to swing something as fast as you can and NOT be gripping it as tight as you can at the same time.


----------



## svk (Nov 5, 2014)

zogger said:


> Here we go first round. Pics should be in order of commentary, left right next row
> 
> Red oak on the ground. Didn't bother with any other tools, already know it busts easy. OK, I think the bent cutter part needs to be longer for longer rounds like is common in north america. It only penetrates so far, needs to be an inch or two longer, plus more beefy head weight. You can swing it fast, it is quite light, feels lighter in the hands over a fiskars, so a lb or so heavier dutier would be OK. No probs in the red oak. Note, it doesn't take much of a grip to screw ya up on the levering action. You *have* to let the thing pivot, float in your hands or if you are used to a flick, add that, with correct timing. If you hang on to it, nothing, won't split well. First three pics.
> 
> ...


I've got to chuckle at the picture of the nice splits with the round of Elm sitting defiantly behind them smugly thinking "you ain't going to split me". Lol


----------



## zogger (Nov 6, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Zogger there must be talent and wisdom in your many years on this planet, me I couldn't get used to that thing. How long are those splits? I wonder if all mine were too long? I think I was probably gripping it to tight, got train your self to swing something as fast as you can and NOT be gripping it as tight as you can at the same time.



Everything was 16 except the elm, that is 12.

Just sorta lose friction contact once the thing hits, then it pivots. Although round where your hands are would pivot easier over the oval shape the handle has now.

I also just wanted to try pure hands the first day, tomorrow I will dig out some worn dry smooth gloves. Normally I wear the latex dipped gloves if I am wearing gloves, that wouldn't work at all, too sticky.


----------



## benp (Nov 6, 2014)

Great review Zogg!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## zogger (Nov 6, 2014)

OK, wrapped up my testing this afternoon, did two more types, shagbark hickory and some white oak, both at 16 inch long. 

Dramatically different results, the hickory I was getting that explosive splitting, just on the ground, splits flying off to the side. The oak, hardly any despite numerous strikes and trying different rounds. I managed to bust a few real thin slabs off the outside, but no real thicker splits. Both were done on the ground, and then up on a block. did a fast wheelbarrow load of hickory easy, white oak, meh..no go.

Final thoughts, interesting tool, as shipped more suitable for shorter and very clean straight grained wood. As mentioned before, perhaps for a wood cookstove or a room heater that takes shorter splits. 

Any species twisty or gnarly or knots, not seeing it working well, at least how I swing it, and I really tried to keep the technique "pure". If the designer were to make a model more geared for the north American market, I would make the head just over all heavier by at least a pound, and the bent cutting edge perhaps an inch and a half longer and thicker so it can dig in better and achieve a wider wedge-split action, with the angle adjusted for that. Need more weight to get it there. Just over all beefier. 

Down at the bottom of the handle, where you hold and swing with two hands, run it through a lathe or like balloon sander or shaper of some sort to make it round. The rest of the handle could remain oval, but it needs to slip in the hands easier. 

I am sure with even more practice I could make it work better. I doubt a few swings would be enough to really get how this thing works. With that said, I don't know how much better I could get with it, but I guess some.

You have to motivate it to get enough penetration to get to the point it levers, then, you have to let it lever in your hands. Alternately (I did it both ways), you can keep a grip and time your twitch/flick to help it along, similar to how you would do that with a conventional splitting axe. It 'splodes the splits off then, sorta fun.

If I owned it, it would be a lot sharper, plus I would use the same teflon spray on it I use for my other splitting tools. I would also try to figure out how to add some weight to the head.

Hickory success, oak fail, then two shots of the splitter head.

Thanks SVK for the opportunity to try this out!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 6, 2014)

Great detail Zog. Bottom line questions:

1) How much would you pay for this tool as is?

2)Does it do anything, or anything better, than your Fiskars?

Philbert


----------



## svk (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks Zogger, excellent review!


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 6, 2014)

its funny you say youd make it a pound heavier, cause from what i understand, he made this 2nd version a pound lighter on purpous ....


----------



## zogger (Nov 6, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Great detail Zog. Bottom line questions:
> 
> 1) How much would you pay for this tool as is?
> 
> ...




Just because of its uniqueness in design, I think it is worth..less than the asking price but more than a husky/wetterlings or fiskars. A benjamin I guess. There just aren't any others like this out there, so there is a premium price. Well, plus, what I would pay for something probably isn't indicative of what someone else might, the asking price is almost exactly two weeks take home for me....that skews my perception of "worth". With a fiskars at 50 bucks..see? Someone who clears that much a day might think "OK, I'll try one".

As to anything better, like was said, if one had a small modern heater that took short splits, or a cookstove, you could fly with this thing in clean straight wood, anything without major knots, clean straight pine/ some other conifer or tulip poplar or ash or red oak, beech, species like that. The hickory was fast but left strings as it wants to do. Some blew out clean, some I had to twist it off, but that is expected with hickory. It is very very lightweight in your hands. As you can see in his vids, it busts quickly in the right wood and it would be faster than a fiskars for follow up strikes *in that wood*. This is a finesse tool above all, although you do need to get the horsepower in there for that hit, and you have to be content with smaller splits, working from the outside. This is not the tool to do 6-8 inch splits with. It is for 2 to at the max 4 inch splits. 2-3 is about right. Perhaps bigger in shorter wood. A conventional splitting axe is better for stringy wood obviously, as you have the tool in hand to cut the strings. 

With that said, I am still quite happy with my original supersplitter.


----------



## zogger (Nov 6, 2014)

ziggo_2 said:


> its funny you say youd make it a pound heavier, cause from what i understand, he made this 2nd version a pound lighter on purpous ....



That's interesting, didn't know that.


----------



## H-Ranch (Nov 6, 2014)

Zogger - I think you missed your calling as a professional wood splitting implement critic (I mean the kind that gets paid for it as opposed to the rest of us mere mortal firewood hacks posting on AS.) That is a very good overall review of the product with different types of wood and techniques calling out the strengths and weaknesses as you see them as well as some possible improvements.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 7, 2014)

Here's a new review from wranglerstar youtube channel. VIPUKIRVES Leveraxe Review | Wranglerstar:


----------



## zogger (Nov 7, 2014)

Decent video review. Ya, would have liked to try the heavier one. What I didn't get was the bad vibrations. Some, but not bad. Not sure why not, and ain't complaining either. both of us agreed around a hundred bucks, tops.

I guess they were splitting birch? Anyone ID that wood? Or is that northern aspen? Looked like decent splitting wood.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 7, 2014)

_". . . It's like something that belongs in the Sky Mall . . . "_

Philbert


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 7, 2014)

so what i got out of that is the 1st version is decent but way overpriced and the 2nd version is plain junk.....still looking forward to trying it out.

Ive thought with the way he has it priced and the goofy factor it has, its niche tool for a niche market....people will buy it but not many. I hate to say it but if he wants to sell alot of them hes gonna have to mass produce it and lower the price to say $70.

You can get that 'lever' action with any axe just by holding it at an angle....ive done it with my fiskars quite a bit.


----------



## Derf (Nov 7, 2014)

I haven't read this whole thread, just the first and last pages... can I get in on the list, I'd like to try the LA. No rush, but where in line am I standing?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Derf where in westchester do you live?


----------



## svk (Nov 7, 2014)

Derf said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, just the first and last pages... can I get in on the list, I'd like to try the LA. No rush, but where in line am I standing?


Sure we can put you on the list. Will be a couple of months though.


----------



## Derf (Nov 8, 2014)

Cool. I'm in Bedford.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 8, 2014)

With some of those places in Westchester, they don't allow U to cut UR own trees w/o permission!


----------



## Derf (Nov 8, 2014)

I know. Wetlands are protected. Lots of other areas are too. I'm not worried about my trees though, that isn't one of my problems.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 8, 2014)

Yea, the taxes are also fun, I grew up in Westchester.


----------



## maul ratt (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm interested in trying this out. I've read about it and seen a video review. How long is the wait? Thanks.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey Derf in your sig it says you want to run a 288xp and you want to try the leveraxe.........man you should have come to the gtg we had last month 288xp lite was on hand.


----------



## Derf (Nov 8, 2014)

Where was it??


----------



## svk (Nov 8, 2014)

maul ratt said:


> I'm interested in trying this out. I've read about it and seen a video review. How long is the wait? Thanks.


You are now on the list. If you could do a video review like you've done with your other tools that would be cool. Figure 6-8 weeks depending how long the other users hang on to it. We ask that people mail it within 7 days after receiving to keep things moving along.


----------



## maul ratt (Nov 8, 2014)

svk said:


> You are now on the list. If you could do a video review like you've done with your other tools that would be cool. Figure 6-8 weeks depending how long the other users hang on to it. We ask that people mail it within 7 days after receiving to keep things moving along.


Yes, plan on me doing a video review. Thanks.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 8, 2014)

Derf search spike60 gtg. We had the leveraxe there too.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 11, 2014)

Just thought I'd leave this here, the Leveraxe is NOT Wranglerstar approved, lol.


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2014)

@ziggo_2 I know there's a lot of snow your way this week, did the LA arrive yet?


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 13, 2014)

no snow around here....its all up north.. 

no axe yet either, didnt know it was on its way. hope it shows up by friday morning...


----------



## svk (Nov 13, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here, the Leveraxe is NOT Wranglerstar approved, lol.



Well that review is interesting to say the least.


----------



## zogger (Nov 13, 2014)

ziggo_2 said:


> no snow around here....its all up north..
> 
> no axe yet either, didnt know it was on its way. hope it shows up by friday morning...



Tracking says it was attempted delivery wednesday, with a notice left.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep, i didnt check my mail till this morning.....got the axe today.

first impressions.....sharp, light, but head wiggles dont look to me like its attached very well


----------



## zogger (Nov 13, 2014)

ziggo_2 said:


> Yep, i didnt check my mail till this morning.....got the axe today.
> 
> first impressions.....sharp, light, but head wiggles dont look to me like its attached very well



Ya, a little wiggly. I wish the leveraxe dude had shipped the original design model.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 13, 2014)

i put it through some silver maple before i left...worked just like the video. used it just like i would any other axe, bare hands. kept my grip the same as i would if it was my fiskars, but i probly hold that too loosely too. haha

tried a piece of ash about the same size and it just got stuck, got stuck pretty good.


----------



## svk (Nov 14, 2014)

Interesting. They said on that video review the head was loose too. It was tight when I shipped it to MM, guys at the GTG's must have put it through enough wood that it loosened up.


----------



## svk (Nov 14, 2014)

I dropped an email to the owner of LA to see what we should do. Will post up when I hear.


----------



## Derf (Nov 14, 2014)

svk said:


> Sure we can put you on the list. Will be a couple of months though.



I just saw Wranglestar's video review, and hearing that the head is already loose, I'm less than thrilled at the idea trying this axe since I will most likely not be buying one at $300+. If my name ended up on the list, thanks for obliging, but I'll just pass my turn onto the next person.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 14, 2014)

The price really is absurd. The leveraxe is essentially a wildly overpriced gimmick to me. Sure, it can split wood, but so does a Gransfors Bruks and that is a WAY better quality tool and proven design at a lower price point.


----------



## svk (Nov 14, 2014)

According to the creator you should soak it in hot water @ziggo_2 and let it sit overnight.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 14, 2014)

After watchin the vid Ill stick to my fiskars!!!!


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 15, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here, the Leveraxe is NOT Wranglerstar approved, lol.




I'm getting carpal tunnel and blisters just watching this.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 15, 2014)

i soaked it in hot water overnight. Its tight again, obviously because the water made the wood swell up...but we'll see if it stays tight.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 15, 2014)

Of course it will stay tight until it dries then it will be looser than before. After each soaking the fibers will be crushed more and the handle will be still looser until soaking no longer works.
Easy to see this design is shoddy and a huge step back from the original.


----------



## svk (Nov 15, 2014)

Curious to see how long it takes to loosen up. Unless a handle is really bad I've been able to make months between "swellings" on my other wood handled tools.


----------



## lknchoppers (Nov 17, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here, the Leveraxe is NOT Wranglerstar approved, lol.




Well if the owner of Lever Axe wants to make a small fortune, I think he will need to start out with a large fortune. After seeing the review it really looks pathetic. it looks like just about anything else works better. Personally I would never buy one and I wouldn't even want it to take up space in my garage. The guy who is manufacturing these must be needing to take a loss to get a tax write off to protect his fortune. Great review.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 17, 2014)

I have no desire for one, but I think it is because it was designed for a different market (Softwood Split Small). For people who need that, it is likely an excellent device.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 17, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I have no desire for one, but I think it is because it was designed for a different market (Softwood Split Small). For people who need that, it is likely an excellent device.



Good point, but again...is it worth $300? A good smallish splitting axe would work as well or better and be cheaper several times over depending on quality/make.


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 17, 2014)

Also, boiled linseed oil is your friend when it comes to wooden handled tools...


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 19, 2014)

My reveiw of the leveraxe 2....

I actually enjoyed using it to split silver maple and black walnut. It was kinda fun. I was splitting 16 inch length of silver maple and 20-24 inch length of black walnut. Both are easy to split but i found the leveraxe to be better than the fiskars in these woods. Black walnut pretty much falls apart so its no suprise that it worked so good in that.

Tried splitting 16 inch lengths of ash.. wasnt impressed. The fiskars works better in that wood. It gets stuck most the time. and I mean stuck! When it didnt get stuck it just bounced off. 

It didnt really hurt my hands any, maybe a little bit when it stopped dead after splitting. I had no problem getting used to it. I hold my fiskars kinda loose so i just swung it like i would the fiskars.

Does it work like in the videos? Yes, But only in the right wood.
Would i buy one? Yes. but id rather buy the 1st version For $50 - 70. Definitely not for over $100.

I dont have alot of experience splitting wood by hand, i just do it once in awhile for fun.
By the way.... the handle is starting to loosen up already again.


----------



## svk (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok guys, in about 3-4 weeks the Leveraxe is going to be open to use. Please post up here or PM me if you want to get on the list. Again we just ask that you agree to turn the axe over to the next person in a week or so of receiving it and ship with tracking/insurance.


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 19, 2014)

BTY, fantastic Wolf there, and tell UR FIL nice Deer!


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 19, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> BTY, fantastic Wolf there, and tell UR FIL nice Deer!


Did I miss something? Pics of deer and wolf?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 19, 2014)

Maybe.........


----------



## MustangMike (Nov 19, 2014)

See the Scrounging Thread


----------



## svk (Nov 19, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Did I miss something? Pics of deer and wolf?


Let me know if you want a pm with pics.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 20, 2014)

I would like see ur pics


----------



## svk (Nov 20, 2014)

Leveraxe is enroute to @maul ratt with @Derf on deck.


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 20, 2014)

svk said:


> Let me know if you want a pm with pics.


You sent them to my brother and he showed them to me. Quite a Canine there bud!!!


----------



## svk (Nov 20, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> You sent them to my brother and he showed them to me. Quite a Canine there bud!!!


Thanks was quite an exciting hunt considering I had three of them come in within 30 seconds of starting to call!


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats, svk!


----------



## maul ratt (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's my video review on the Leveraxe... 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Well done @maul ratt I think your review validates what others have said. 

One question. Did you find that the vibration through the handle was worse on the swings when the wood did not split?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice video Maul Rat!

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Nov 27, 2014)

maul ratt said:


> Here's my video review on the Leveraxe...
> Happy Thanksgiving!




Just a correction, haven't finished downloading the vid yet. The leveraxe that is being passed around is $250, not $350.


----------



## zogger (Nov 27, 2014)

Good review. Were you able to feel and allow the twist when you got successful good splits? I wasn't getting the bad vibrations that much when this happened. Of course, I still can't swing very hard yet either, just recently was able to go back to splitting.

I still like his idea. Would rather the heavier version though at around a hundred bucks. But...getting by with what I got now.


----------



## Ambull01 (Nov 27, 2014)

zogger said:


> Just a correction, haven't finished downloading the vid yet. The leveraxe that is being passed around is $250, not $350.



$250 for a freaking axe? Why not just save a little more and buy a log splitter?


----------



## maul ratt (Nov 27, 2014)

svk said:


> Well done @maul ratt I think your review validates what others have said.
> 
> One question. Did you find that the vibration through the handle was worse on the swings when the wood did not split?


Yes, I agree that the vibration was worse when it didn't go through the wood. This can be seen at 5:55 in my video, and several other times when it didn't go in very far. I was surprised as how much it sticks and the rocking action it takes to get it out. Has anyone tried the original one? I wonder how it compares...


----------



## ziggo_2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yea when it gets stuck it really is alot harder to get out than a normal axe!


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Leveraxe will be headed to @Derf next week. 

As a heads up there is nobody on deck after Derf to test the axe (at least until spring when GTG's start up again). If you are interested please post up or send me a PM.


----------



## benp (Nov 27, 2014)

Great review!!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ambull01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Haven't gone through this whole thread yet. Can this thing split sweetgum? I have a large supply of it sitting in the woods. I'll gladly scrounge it up this weekend if this axe can split the rounds.


----------



## zogger (Nov 27, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Haven't gone through this whole thread yet. Can this thing split sweetgum? I have a large supply of it sitting in the woods. I'll gladly scrounge it up this weekend if this axe can split the rounds.



err..it might if you were Conan's big brother...but then you would bust the handle

In other words...nope. Hand splitting sweetgum..somewhat doable after you let it sit a loooong time and get good and checked on the ends and use a big sharp maul or heavy sledge and multiple wedges and don't miss the natural cracks. 

I think a fair consensus so far is, decent enough for straight grained wood, and maybe cut shortish, but not 250 bucks worth of decent enough.

Sweetgum is right up there in twisted stringy sucks to split wood. Fair to middling firewood in a stove, call it midgrade, not good for fireplaces.


----------



## Ambull01 (Nov 27, 2014)

zogger said:


> err..it might if you were Conan's big brother...but then you would bust the handle
> 
> In other words...nope. Hand splitting sweetgum..somewhat doable after you let it sit a loooong time and get good and checked on the ends and use a big sharp maul or heavy sledge and multiple wedges and don't miss the natural cracks.
> 
> ...



Damn, too bad. I want to fill my yard up with drying firewood. Thought it would be great to borrow a tool to split all the sweetgum. 

Anyway, happy Thanksgiving buddy. Hope you had enough to eat.


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Damn, too bad. I want to fill my yard up with drying firewood. Thought it would be great to borrow a tool to split all the sweetgum.
> 
> Anyway, happy Thanksgiving buddy. Hope you had enough to eat.


If you do choose to give it a try, it's headed to southern upstate NY next and could pass it on to you from there.


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

zogger said:


> err..it might if you were Conan's big brother...but then you would bust the handle
> 
> In other words...nope. Hand splitting sweetgum..somewhat doable after you let it sit a loooong time and get good and checked on the ends and use a big sharp maul or heavy sledge and multiple wedges and don't miss the natural cracks.
> 
> ...


No experience with gum here. 

Zog, what's worse to split? Gum or elm?


----------



## Ambull01 (Nov 27, 2014)

svk said:


> If you do choose to give it a try, it's headed to southern upstate NY next and could pass it on to you from there.



Okay I'll let you know. Pretty satisfied with my Fiskars so far though.


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Okay I'll let you know. Pretty satisfied with my Fiskars so far though.


It's definitely not a replacement for a Fiskars just something unique to try.


----------



## zogger (Nov 27, 2014)

svk said:


> No experience with gum here.
> 
> Zog, what's worse to split? Gum or elm?



Most elm is a touch worse, but it burns better (around here now what I get). Some species of elm I have read here are not that bad, but I obviously have never dealt with those. I did a lot during the big elm dieoff in the 70s, there was free elm scrounge all over heck, sort of like the ash dieoff today, but I had to *work* for every stick.


----------



## zogger (Nov 27, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Damn, too bad. I want to fill my yard up with drying firewood. Thought it would be great to borrow a tool to split all the sweetgum.
> 
> Anyway, happy Thanksgiving buddy. Hope you had enough to eat.



Back at ya man. Yeppers, got stuffed, gobbler, string beans, stuffing, sweet taters then punkin pie with whipped cream and walnuts.

You can get the sweetgum, let it sit until the bark is loose and falling off, then follow the cracks with the fiskars. Or noodle it in quarters now, let it sit that way until the bark is loose, then bust it, loads easier. I'd put it in the middle someplace between like tulip poplar and oak for burning, good enough to scrounge. I take some here because I take the dead stuff around the field edges mostly, so I can't be choosy. Anything dead or close to it that is gonna keep dropping branches or the whole tree where I have to work, that's what goes in my stack(mostly, sometimes I take a few selected ones from in the woods, usually red oaks). Ash to Willow, and anything in between, in the stacks.

hmm, don't recall the BTUs on sweetgum, let me check...about 18 million BTU per cord, so I was guessing close. Oaks are 20 something and up depending on the species, so closer to oak than tulip poplar. 

I like all my wood, been burning mostly pine and poplar splits today, about ready to throw some hard wood uglies on then a big knot of ..something..for a night log. It's heavy, should work....


----------



## zogger (Nov 27, 2014)

svk said:


> It's definitely not a replacement for a Fiskars just something unique to try.



Ya, it was fun! Never seen an axe even close to that design. I think it needs sharpening though, and a touch of the teflon spray, but I didn't do that when it was here, wanted to leave it stock.


----------



## Ambull01 (Nov 27, 2014)

zogger said:


> Back at ya man. Yeppers, got stuffed, gobbler, string beans, stuffing, sweet taters then punkin pie with whipped cream and walnuts.
> 
> You can get the sweetgum, let it sit until the bark is loose and falling off, then follow the cracks with the fiskars. Or noodle it in quarters now, let it sit that way until the bark is loose, then bust it, loads easier. I'd put it in the middle someplace between like tulip poplar and oak for burning, good enough to scrounge. I take some here because I take the dead stuff around the field edges mostly, so I can't be choosy. Anything dead or close to it that is gonna keep dropping branches or the whole tree where I have to work, that's what goes in my stack(mostly, sometimes I take a few selected ones from in the woods, usually red oaks). Ash to Willow, and anything in between, in the stacks.
> 
> ...



Oh man, that's what I should have added. I made a pumpkin cheesecake and took it to the in-laws. Walnuts would have been a great addition. Yup, a Marine dude that bakes lol.

I'll get the sweetgum after I raid all the other rounds. If it's still there, I'll take that too. I'm kind of interested in this contraption. Trying to find ways to sucker my wife into helping me split.


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man, that's what I should have added. I made a pumpkin cheesecake and took it to the in-laws. Walnuts would have been a great addition. Yup, a Marine dude that bakes lol.
> 
> I'll get the sweetgum after I raid all the other rounds. If it's still there, I'll take that too. I'm kind of interested in this contraption. Trying to find ways to sucker my wife into helping me split.


Cut the poplar short and let her make kindling with the leveraxe....


----------



## svk (Nov 27, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Oh man, that's what I should have added. I made a pumpkin cheesecake and took it to the in-laws. Walnuts would have been a great addition. Yup, a Marine dude that bakes lol.
> 
> I'll get the sweetgum after I raid all the other rounds. If it's still there, I'll take that too. I'm kind of interested in this contraption. Trying to find ways to sucker my wife into helping me split.


Cut the poplar short and let her make kindling with the leveraxe....


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 28, 2014)

If there was one wood that leveraxe would shine in it would be 16 inch poplar. Couple years ago ran out of wood, ran over to my buddies farm and bucked up a giant poplar that the wind had dropped two years earlier, couldn't believe how easy it split, luckily it was march so the light wood did ok in the stove.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 30, 2014)

Finland said:


> Here's mine.


Working hard in the first video!!! I would have used wedges on that round, or worked in from the edges, like the other video with the Leveraxe. 

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Nov 30, 2014)

Finland said:


> Here's mine. http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=h...=channel&list=UL&start2&authorName=meahwahwah



Well..the first video the guy admits it is only his second day ever splitting. He is using way too high of a stump and trying to bust down the middle, not an effective use of a fiskars. I would think any of thye guys here who hand split could have knocked out that round in one tenth the time with much less effort, using either a fiskars or his maul.

Second video you did good, lower stump, plus, that is the original and obviously better built and heavier leveraxe, plus, an experienced guy swinging it, working the edges-in, with good robust swings. I wish the original model was the one that got shipped around.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 30, 2014)

zogger said:


> Second video you did good, lower stump, plus, that is the original and obviously better built and heavier leveraxe, plus, an experienced guy swinging it, working the edges-in, with good robust swings.



And, it looks like a shorter length/height round. Same wood?

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Nov 30, 2014)

Philbert said:


> And, it looks like a shorter length/height round. Same wood?
> 
> Philbert



I don't think so. Second vid he said it was elm, but I don't know what kind of elm and never saw the splits pulled out to see how stringy it was.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 30, 2014)

Funny. I went back and scanned through the 'old' Leveraxe thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/leveraxe.46925/

Comments and concerns seem simar with that model. 

The trail seems to end with member 'RDA' (last seen September, 2011), asking '_where do I send it?' _This was after it was 'retrieved' from another member. 

Maybe the mods can provide his contact info to one of the OPs of these threads to track down the original model, etc. 

Philbert


----------



## svk (Nov 30, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Funny. I went back and scanned through the 'old' Leveraxe thread:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/leveraxe.46925/
> 
> ...


He's not actually on the member list and longer. Not sure if any data exists. I tried to research this a few months back with no luck.


----------



## zogger (Nov 30, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Funny. I went back and scanned through the 'old' Leveraxe thread:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/leveraxe.46925/
> 
> ...



Basically designed and intended for 10-12 inch wood, and I believe it after using it. The inventor, with years of practice, is able to effectively split longer wood, but I would think a guy just trying it out over an afternoon or two still wouldn't have the technique down well enough to use it effectively. I know I was just starting to get the hang of it, but realized it really *is* designed for short wood, per regular USA sized firewood. It also absolutely has to slip in the hands at the last second, or it just doesn't work well. It will work with a tight grip, but not so hot and will stick.

It's european wage scale priced though, ain't gonna fly in the USA like that.


----------



## svk (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, just a heads up that the Leveraxe is coming back to MN to be tested by a few guys here. PM me if you'd like to be added to the list. I'll have it for a short time before it travels to another GTG.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 3, 2014)

Finland said:


> By looking at the video and listening to you evaluation made me wonder, how much, in fact, you have splitted firewood in your life.



Respectfully, this thread was about AS members trying a new tool and providing their feedback, based on their personal experience. Not a place for them to be told that they are wrong because some do not like your product. 

Philbert


----------



## maul ratt (Dec 4, 2014)

Finland said:


> By looking at the video and listening to you evaluation made me wonder, how much, in fact, you have splitted firewood in your life.
> That really didn't look very professional. It is not prohibited to hit two times to same place. That is what you have to do a lot with the conventional axes and mauls.
> With the Leveraxe, sometimes, yes, but rather seldom, if you realize to hold the handle gently and allow the rotation. You mentioned about this must, but you did not do so.
> I know that it is totally different way to hold the handle comparing to the conventional axes and mauls, but still, try it anyway and you will be surprised to the result.
> ...


Finland, I really appreciate you sending the Leveraxe 2 for us to try out. My review is based on my opinions after 2 days of usage. If I am swinging it wrong , I would certainly like to try it again. It must take some practice learning how to swing with a loose grip. I was afraid if I didn't hold the handle too tight, it would go flying out of my hands. What product do you think works best, the Leveraxe 2 or the Original Leveraxe? 
Thanks,


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 4, 2014)

Finland said:


> With the greatest respect, as well. I know that there are a lot people who do not love my invention because of it's high price. The price is anyway such a thing to which I really cannot effect.
> We are dealing with the laws of business. There is the must, that I must get so much money back, that it can cover the expenses. The price hasn't got anything to do with the technical usage.
> This test Leveraxe 2 is free of charge for the persons interested. The video is technically well done. The consist of it is misleading because of lack of knowledge. How else I can explain the advantages of this innovation if I cannot refer to the examples seen in the video. There is no mean to insult anybody. I fully understand, that this innovation may be little complicated to understand because nearly everything in it is totally different comparing to the conventional splitting based to different formed wedges.
> Friction is a word that should be understood when trying to understand the function of the Leveraxe. That is nearly non existent in it.
> ...


And this one is done.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 4, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> And this one is done.


Ok, I'm going to open this back up as you guys have done nothing wrong, In the beginning I said if Finland posted I would lock this thread. Finland, you are not a sponsor and apparently you don't want to be. You cannot sell on the open forum. One more post from you and I will ban you as a spammer. Plain and simple. do not post on this thread again.


----------



## Finland (Dec 4, 2014)

maul ratt said:


> Finland, I really appreciate you sending the Leveraxe 2 for us to try out. My review is based on my opinions after 2 days of usage. If I am swinging it wrong , I would certainly like to try it again. It must take some practice learning how to swing with a loose grip. I was afraid if I didn't hold the handle too tight, it would go flying out of my hands. What product do you think works best, the Leveraxe 2 or the Original Leveraxe?
> Thanks,



Thank you for positive attitude. I admit that the Leveraxe causes many kind of reactions because of several reasons, as too technical, too expensive, cannot find the idea and so on. I'm happy, that you want to know more and learn to use it properly. 
Leveraxe 1 has been on the market around 10 years. There has happened NO ACCIDENT with it. I'm getting excellent feed back from all around the world from people who have it. Hard wood, soft wood, any kind of wood. No problems, everything goes. This kind of information keeps me going as well. I am not doing this in vain. There has been over 10 million visitors looking at my videos in youtube https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=leveraxe
It is difficult to say which is better Leveraxe 1 or 2. Both are good. It depends so much, how experienced you are in "reading" the structure of the wood. There are not exactly two similar blocks. That is why every block will create you new situation which you must solve based to the experience and skills what you have got in previous splitting. Leveraxe 2 is 800 grams lighter than Leveraxe 1.
Because Leveraxe 2 is so light you can get much higher speed to it. When you double the speed, the force will multiply four times bigger. In practice these have around the same power. Then it depends of your technical skills how you manage with it. Both of the blades have the same advantage, they will not get stuck to the block provided that you can use it correctly. 
Now I'm trying to squeeze the answer to your question. 
Leveraxe 1 is better choice to a person, who is not yet very talented with firewood splitting.
Leveraxe 2 is the choice for a person who has already longer experience in dealing with firewood. This requires better knowledge for instance, how to take speed to the blade, what is the best part where to hit. 
The difference is very limited. Most of the people learn to use both models in no time.
Leveraxe 2 might be better for younger children and weaker persons. 
As you can see, both of them are so nice and enjoyable to use that it is really difficult to draw the line between them.
Maybe if you could make some more precise questions, I could try to find satisfactory answers for you. 
The other readers, be free to make your questions. I'm doing my best to answer.
All the best from Finland
Regards
Heikki, the inventor


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 4, 2014)

Did you not read the post above yours?


----------



## svk (Dec 4, 2014)

@Finland Thank you for letting us sample the Leveraxe 2. After being tested by several experienced members I hope the feedback helps you.

@stihl sawing Thank you for keeping this thread open for the rest of us. It's been enjoyable to hear the experiences and stories from those who have tested this tool.

In the event that this thread does die, I will honor the requests of those who are on the list to use the tool.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 4, 2014)

Thought I would check back here and see whats been going on. Little bit of a fireworks show I see... opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 4, 2014)

svk said:


> @Finland Thank you for letting us sample the Leveraxe 2. After being tested by several experienced members I hope the feedback helps you.
> 
> @stihl sawing Thank you for keeping this thread open for the rest of us. It's been enjoyable to hear the experiences and stories from those who have tested this tool.
> 
> In the event that this thread does die, I will honor the requests of those who are on the list to use the tool.


It will not die, But finland may have to go away permanently. he can't stay out of it. He will be gone for a week.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 4, 2014)

Also I don't think the feedback is going to help him any, he thinks he has the perfect product. The older one might be ok but the new one looks like china junk to me. An expensive piece of junk too. Nothing in the first thread changed his mind and he made the thing even cheaper looking.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Nothing in the first thread changed his mind and he made the thing even cheaper looking.



Well, people _did_ say the first one was too expensive. So it may have contributed to him designing a slightly less expensive version. Interesting to read user comments in both threads. Pretty consistent feedback from posters. 

Philbert


----------



## Marshy (Dec 4, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Well, people _did_ say the first one was too expensive. So it may have contributed to him designing a slightly less expensive version. Interesting to read user comments in both threads. Pretty consistent feedback from posters.
> 
> Philbert


 
Ever watch Shark Tank on ABC? It would be interesting to see this go into the shark tank.  I foresee blood in the water!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 4, 2014)

He seems pretty dead set on loose hands, I'm sure I did not have loose hands. After 25years of splitting wood with a tight grip I don't think I could change that. And when it did seem to "leverage" the wood, the pieces that broke off weren't full pieces, they were splintered. I cut 18-20inch rounds, my stove eats long wood so I'm not gonna cut short for some new maul. It was fun to try and I comend him for letting us try it, but it's very frustrating he isn't more reseptive to any negative feedback. Maybe he should make a two piece handle, one that swivels itself so dumb old me could still squeeze that handle as tightly as I want. Good luck with it...........


----------



## zogger (Dec 4, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> He seems pretty dead set on loose hands, I'm sure I did not have loose hands. After 25years of splitting wood with a tight grip I don't think I could change that. And when it did seem to "leverage" the wood, the pieces that broke off weren't full pieces, they were splintered. I cut 18-20inch rounds, my stove eats long wood so I'm not gonna cut short for some new maul. It was fun to try and I comend him for letting us try it, but it's very frustrating he isn't more reseptive to any negative feedback. Maybe he should make a two piece handle, one that swivels itself so dumb old me could still squeeze that handle as tightly as I want. Good luck with it...........



Ya, some sort of springloaded handle or head, spring keeps it straight, the hit lets it swivel/lever and bust. Pick it up for the next strike, it springs back straight again.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Exactly!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Your pretty sharp there zog! Figured out what I mumbled and sum'ed it up nicely.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 4, 2014)

If he did all that it would cost 1000 bucks.lol


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah probably


----------



## Ambull01 (Dec 4, 2014)

Is he selling this axe overseas already or waiting on mass producing after watching all you splitting experts use it?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 4, 2014)

Ambull01 said:


> Is he selling this axe overseas already or waiting on mass producing after watching all you splitting experts use it?


He's selling it now.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2014)

zogger said:


> Ya, some sort of springloaded handle or head, spring keeps it straight, the hit lets it swivel/lever and bust.


Starting to sound like the'Chopper 1' axe . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2014)

Price notwithstanding, I think the bone of contention here is the recommended use of the tool. Heikki has chosen to market this as an all purpose splitting tool and I'd paraphrase most member's reviews in saying this maybe should be marketed as a specialty splitting tool. 

In shorter, straight grained woods this is far and away the fastest tool for creating splits.  In longer and difficult wood, not so much.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2014)

Now let's hear thoughts on the price. 

I can appreciate the large amount of upfront funding that goes into developing a product of completely new dimensions. Then there's also patents to deal with. 

But in a capitalist economy, the amount of capital outlay required to create a finished product does not warrant a price that will recover the initial outlay in a short time, UNLESS it does something revolutionary i.e. cancer treatment drugs. The LA does a great job in short, straight grained wood but I'd classify it as an improvement but well short of revolutionary. 

The handle is a standard hardwood piece so the main value falls to the head. What is that worth? Others have thrown out the number of $100. I'd have to agree. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 5, 2014)

You have a stamped (?) / formed piece of steel plate and a standard wooden handle. Compare that to other yard and garden tools.

Really, I am surprised that it is over $35. Maybe $50 due to it's novelty. Just because it is boutique produced in small numbers does not mean that it is worth more to a user. That is due to inefficiency in the production process.

Based in the reviews I am not sure that I would want one for free. No reviews, aside from those provided by the inventor, convinced me that it works better, or offers an advantage, over existing tools.

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Dec 5, 2014)

Philbert said:


> You have a stamped (?) / formed piece of steel plate and a standard wooden handle. Compare that to other yard and garden tools.
> 
> Really, I am surprised that it is over $35. Maybe $50 due to it's novelty. Just because it is boutique produced in small numbers does not mean that it is worth more to a user. That is due to inefficiency in the production process.
> 
> ...



It gets better once you can swing fast and hard but still let it slip once it hits the wood, then it can lever. No levering or turning, it doesn't work at all, just sticks in. BTDT. It *has* to slip, no way around that to make it work.

But ya, on the price, maybe 50 bucks for the original heavier head, get a handle locally someplace.

I have been thinking about modding one so it slips easier, thought of two ways, head attached to like a spring/torsion bar embedded into the end of the handle, with some sort of bushing deal, or, easier, two piece handle, the outside being a snug but not tight sleeve. Snug enough to hold it in place for the swing, but loose enough to pivot and lever when it hits, without having to change grip at all. Perhaps a nylon seal between the two that is ablative and cheap to replace once worn.

I sorta like the mild torsion bar idea better though, but I know I could cob job the two part handle easier.

As to any obvious advantages, something the inventor goes on about, it's safe. It would be extremely difficult to hurt yourself with this thing. You would have to completely miss the block you are splitting entirely and follow through to some body part. That bad an aim, using a regular axe or maul you'd *really* hurt yourself.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2014)

I think changing the handle from oval to round would help too.


----------



## H-Ranch (Dec 5, 2014)

zogger said:


> I have been thinking about modding one so it slips easier, thought of two ways, head attached to like a spring/torsion bar embedded into the end of the handle, with some sort of bushing deal, or, easier, two piece handle, the outside being a snug but not tight sleeve. Snug enough to hold it in place for the swing, but loose enough to pivot and lever when it hits, without having to change grip at all. Perhaps a nylon seal between the two that is ablative and cheap to replace once worn.


I think *IF* the pivoting head were able to help at all, it would have to return to a fixed position like the torsion spring concept. A pivoting handle with no return would make it very hard on the hands when the head struck the wood in a semi-rotated position. Even the vaunted Mueller and Wetterlings mauls would hurt your hands and not do much for splitting it they strike the wood at 90° to the intended position. 

As far as the price, the Leveraxe 2 may cost a few more dollars than a standard stamped steel tool just because it is stainless steel. But that may not make it worth any more to the consumer - it's not very often you see a maul head rusted to the point that it can't be used even if it has been exposed to the weather for decades.


----------



## zogger (Dec 5, 2014)

svk said:


> I think changing the handle from oval to round would help too.



Ya, the handle would have to be round as possible for the two piece slip handle idea. Or just using your hands and slick worn leather gloves.

I don't recall it being that out of round though, as it was. freaking timing was critical though to loosen up.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2014)

The "breakaway" head is an interesting concept but I'd say with additional moving parts it would certainly warrant a mid three digit price tag. 

I'd be a proponent for a head similar to the original model but heavier. In concept this would solve issues related to tough/stringy wood.


----------



## svk (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey @Derf what are your thoughts on the Leveraxe? I sent you a couple of PM's and never heard back.


----------



## Derf (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi SVK,
yes I got the axe... unfotunately I'm not likely to be able to fully test it. ( The head was still tight when I got it, and I had a spare wood shaft to analyze for quality. )
I got to try it on some silver maple rounds, and I was unimpressed. It mostly suffered from either a) bouncing off, or b) getting stuck. It hardly split better than my Fiskars X27, and had a lot greater tendency to hurt my hand due to vibration. With half-rounds it did modestly better, and quarter-rounds it did better, but obviously you'd have to use a splitter or other tool to get the rounds to that state. I tried it in some sumac (not that I usually keep sumac) that I was taking out of a pine grove. It split that pretty well, but then so did everything else I had (X27, maul, splitting wedge) in comparison. That was my first hour of use impression, and haven't had any more time since. My impressions are that the leveraxe v2 (lightweight) is not well suited for hardwood and is overpriced over $75. I may have a chance to try it some more in another week, but this weekend unfortunately I won't. I would love a chance to try the v1 of the lever axe.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 6, 2014)

Derf, if you swing it some more, leave your hands loose! I made the mistake of gripping it too tight. Good luck with it. Hey SVK, what's the path this thing made across America? Funny its back in my area again, hahaha


----------



## Full Chisel (Dec 6, 2014)

He impresses me a lot more than many of the fakers and self proclaimed experts out there. He obviously has a passion for what he is doing out there on his homestead. Sharing his knowledge and way of life is pretty legit, IMO...even if it includes the occasional hard nosed opinion.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 6, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> He impresses me a lot more than many of the fakers and self proclaimed experts out there. He obviously has a passion for what he is doing out there on his homestead. Sharing his knowledge and way of life is pretty legit, IMO...even if it includes the occasional hard nosed opinion.



I see your point. But I can not get past his inability to take criticism, be it the log holder to his disregard for the safety of others. Passion is 1 thing accountability is another. Just my opinion


----------



## Full Chisel (Dec 7, 2014)

He seems to have a bit of a superiority complex going on at times, but he's putting himself out there and I respect that. He knows his stuff. I've picked up some good skills and inspiration along the way by watching his videos, it beats watching whatever the hell is on TV these days.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 7, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> He seems to have a bit of a superiority complex going on at times, but he's putting himself out there and I respect that. He knows his stuff. I've picked up some good skills and inspiration along the way by watching his videos, it beats watching whatever the hell is on TV these days.




True true Excellent points. He is a Jabroni but he is a Jabroni with skills. Gotcha


----------



## svk (Dec 7, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Derf, if you swing it some more, leave your hands loose! I made the mistake of gripping it too tight. Good luck with it. Hey SVK, what's the path this thing made across America? Funny its back in my area again, hahaha


Just off the top of my head it went like this: Finland-Minnesota-NY-Oklahoma-Georgia-Minnesota-Michigan-NY and coming back to Minnesota next.


----------



## svk (Dec 7, 2014)

Derf said:


> Hi SVK,
> yes I got the axe... unfotunately I'm not likely to be able to fully test it. ( The head was still tight when I got it, and I had a spare wood shaft to analyze for quality. )
> I got to try it on some silver maple rounds, and I was unimpressed. It mostly suffered from either a) bouncing off, or b) getting stuck. It hardly split better than my Fiskars X27, and had a lot greater tendency to hurt my hand due to vibration. With half-rounds it did modestly better, and quarter-rounds it did better, but obviously you'd have to use a splitter or other tool to get the rounds to that state. I tried it in some sumac (not that I usually keep sumac) that I was taking out of a pine grove. It split that pretty well, but then so did everything else I had (X27, maul, splitting wedge) in comparison. That was my first hour of use impression, and haven't had any more time since. My impressions are that the leveraxe v2 (lightweight) is not well suited for hardwood and is overpriced over $75. I may have a chance to try it some more in another week, but this weekend unfortunately I won't. I would love a chance to try the v1 of the lever axe.


Appreciate your thoughts. If you choose to split more be sure to wear smooth gloves. Attack the round from the outside and work your way around.


----------



## svk (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey @Derf , what's the status of the Leveraxe? Can you please ship it in the next day or do if you haven't done so yet?

Thanks again.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't know about the current version, but with the original one using wrists to encourage the flip makes it work better and also makes it easier on the hands.


----------



## svk (Dec 15, 2014)

woodchuck357 said:


> I don't know about the current version, but with the original one using wrists to encourage the flip makes it work better and also makes it easier on the hands.


Did you have a chance to test the first version that came through here?


----------



## woodchuck357 (Dec 15, 2014)

A friend living up the road has one that his son, who was living in Germany, got him as a christmass present a couple years ago. The folks who had the most success with it were the ones who were already using the flip.
Interesting point, he doesen't use it except when someone who hasn't seen it comes by. He uses a double bit ax and a maul for most of his splitting.


----------



## svk (Dec 18, 2014)

The leveraxe is making it's way back to Minnesota as we speak. Going to put it through some more paces with frozen wood. I'm interested to see if this changes the performance.

After that we've got some down time in the calendar before it heads to the next GTG. So if anyone wants to test it just let me know. Or if you MN guys want it we could justify an AS social GTG at a watering hole of your choice.


----------



## svk (Jan 5, 2015)

Received the LA back today. Judging by the wear on the paint you guys definitely put it through the paces. 

A few over strikes were noticeable on the nylon collar. Also someone put it into something other than wood as evidenced by chips in the blade. The edge is still pretty good though as the head is pretty tough stainless steel. 

The one troubling thing is that the head is quite loose again. It appears that as the head continues to dry and loosen up during use, the wood fibers may start to be crushed at the contact point, exacerbating the problem. I'll swell the head in water before I use it again.


----------



## zogger (Jan 5, 2015)

Ya, too bad, and especially for the asking loot, that the handle isn't something exotic, maybe carbon fiber.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 5, 2015)

As with many things, simple and effective design usually wins out. With a splitting tool, moving parts aren't desirable. With that design, there will be pressure spots that take a beating over time. Simple is indeed better in this application.

Finland is not a sponsor on this forum, yet tries to get some free publicity to help sell his product (on multiple threads). What happened is it completely back fired on him. His arrogance towards other members is surprising since these are the people he is trying to sell his product to. But his total lack of respect for the forums staff is unbelievable. Staff tells him to not post again and what does he do? Yep, he turns right around and posts again.

Aside from my opinion that it is of poor design, I personally would never give this tool a chance strictly on developing a negative opinion of the person who is marketing it. Just my opinion.


----------



## ziggo_2 (Jan 6, 2015)

i think the loose head is just a matter of how it is attached to the handle. its just a poor way to attatch the handle and i think it will always be a problem. im guessing the leveraxe 1 doesnt have this problem, but i have no experiance with it to back up that claim


----------



## Philbert (Jan 6, 2015)

Is the handle tapered? Can you slide the head down, wrap some tape or thin flashing around it, and slide handle back into place?

Philbert


----------



## svk (Jan 6, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Is the handle tapered? Can you slide the head down, wrap some tape or thin flashing around it, and slide handle back into place?
> 
> Philbert


Sure, that would work. 

I'm going to swell it for a couple days and see how well it holds. I do have the spare handle also.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 6, 2015)

Ya know steve, that thing has a wooden handle........I'm a bit surprised more folks didn't take a liking to it. And I gotta agree, finland sure could be a stuborn ole sob.


----------



## svk (Jan 10, 2015)

Threw it into a bucket of hot water last night. I've never used hot water before but several people on here mentioned it so what the heck, worth a try. 

Within 20 minutes the head was tight. Soaked for about 16 hours total. It feels like someone added a pound to the weight of the head so it must have pulled in quite a bit of moisture. 

I should have some fresh frozen willow logs tomorrow to see what this thinks about frozen wood.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 10, 2015)

If it is a wooden handle, couldn't you just drive in one of those small metal wedges used for axe heads? This soaking the handle thing has gotten old, and I have never even done it!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Jan 10, 2015)

Well that's definitely on the list. I'm not sure how long the other guys soaked for. If you soak it for a half hour I'm not surprised it dried out in a few days. Most tools that I soak overnight last a few months at the least. Time will tell.


----------



## zogger (Jan 10, 2015)

svk said:


> Well that's definitely on the list. I'm not sure how long the other guys soaked for. If you soak it for a half hour I'm not surprised it dried out in a few days. Most tools that I soak overnight last a few months at the least. Time will tell.



I wonder if you soaked it in something else you could get it to swell and stay swelled, not dry out? Some sort of wood preservative or perhaps use really hot water and stir in a lot of water soluble wood glue?

It just seems silly to have to keep doing it that way, seems some sort of modern chemistry should work.


----------



## svk (Jan 10, 2015)

Not knowing enough about how that might work, I'd be worried that the glue would seal the end shut and make future efforts to swell it unsuccessful. 

I'd think a standard wedge would solve the problem for good. But I don't want to mess with someone else's tool until I see how this works.


----------



## svk (Jan 11, 2015)

Handle held tight but the Leveraxe didn't care for frozen curly willow. Tag team with LA and my $1 DBA. The double bit kept sticking so I used the LA to crack the wood and the DBA to open it up once cracked. 

Seemed to take forever to split the couple straight rounds I got from tree. I noodled the rest.


----------



## zogger (Jan 11, 2015)

svk said:


> Handle held tight but the Leveraxe didn't care for frozen curly willow. Tag team with LA and my $1 DBA. The double bit kept sticking so I used the LA to crack the wood and the DBA to open it up once cracked.
> 
> Seemed to take forever to split the couple straight rounds I got from tree. I noodled the rest.
> View attachment 393856



Oh well, did you save one to try with the fiskars?


----------



## svk (Jan 11, 2015)

zogger said:


> Oh well, did you save one to try with the fiskars?


Nope they are all down the road. Wouldn't have been much of a challenge though.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 11, 2015)

svk said:


> Handle held tight but the Leveraxe didn't care for frozen curly willow. Tag team with LA and my $1 DBA. The double bit kept sticking so I used the LA to crack the wood and the DBA to open it up once cracked.
> 
> Seemed to take forever to split the couple straight rounds I got from tree. I noodled the rest.
> View attachment 393856



I think there's been enough information presented to safely say the Leveraxe is DOA.


----------



## zogger (Jan 11, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I think there's been enough information presented to safely say the Leveraxe is DOA.



That lightweight one is..lightweight. I still like the design idea though, but as shipped, short straight grained and some practice. Can't say as I would like it 250-350 bucks worth though.


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I think there's been enough information presented to safely say the Leveraxe is DOA.


The LA really shines in shorter, straight grained wood as described in earlier reviews before the banter picked up in this thread. But for tougher species or longer rounds, not so much. 

I agree the price is an issue. 

To echo the thoughts of others, I think the heavier original LA would have been a little better.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 12, 2015)

svk said:


> The LA really shines in shorter, straight grained wood as described in earlier reviews before the banter picked up in this thread. But for tougher species or longer rounds, not so much.
> 
> I agree the price is an issue.
> 
> To echo the thoughts of others, I think the heavier original LA would have been a little better.



And that is why I'm scratching my head. A five dollar yard sale axe will "really shine in shorter, straight grained wood". Just about anything will shine in short, straight grained wood so why would anyone even consider purchasing this axe at such a ridiculous price?


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> And that is why I'm scratching my head. A five dollar yard sale axe will "really shine in shorter, straight grained wood". Just about anything will shine in short, straight grained wood so why would anyone even consider purchasing this axe at such a ridiculous price?


The price IS a big issue. I personally wouldn't spend that much on any splitting tool unless had a motor and hydraulic cylinder attached.

The difference between this and a regular axe is that the motion of the LA stops at the top of the wood whereas the axe travels through and sometimes get stuck in the chopping block. So you can split much faster because you don't need to pull the axe out of the wood every time. If a guy did kindling all day long or had to feed a little potbelly stove this would be a very handy tool.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2015)

When it's all said and done, are you supposed to send it back to him?


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> When it's all said and done, are you supposed to send it back to him?


No idea. It's temporarily back with me until it goes out to some GTG's in the spring.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 12, 2015)

svk said:


> The price IS a big issue. I personally wouldn't spend that much on any splitting tool unless had a motor and hydraulic cylinder attached.
> 
> The difference between this and a regular axe is that the motion of the LA stops at the top of the wood whereas the axe travels through and sometimes get stuck in the chopping block. So you can split much faster because you don't need to pull the axe out of the wood every time. If a guy did kindling all day long or had to feed a little potbelly stove this would be a very handy tool.



Don't take this the wrong way because I think exploring new ideas and techniques is great but, both LA's are pointless to me. And any guy that would spend that kind of money to split kindling all day long needs his head examined. Like I said, a five dollar yard sale axe will do the same thing.


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2015)

Definitely understand where you you are coming from.

The LA is an interesting concept and the inventor was generous enough to let us sample it. I think that the AS members who have used it have given a very good illustration of the strong and weak points of the tool.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2015)

svk said:


> No idea. It's temporarily back with me until it goes out to some GTG's in the spring.


He should give it to you for doing all this sending and receiving. Just my opinion though. guess if he wants it he will PM you.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2015)

Might be good for chipping out holes for ice fishing . . . ? Stainless head. Handle likes to be soaked. Might want to try it up there in in the North country. 

Philbert


----------



## svk (Jan 12, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Might be good for chipping out holes for ice fishing . . . ? Stainless head. Handle likes to be soaked. Might want to try it up there in in the North country.
> 
> Philbert


The lever action will shard the side ice away also.

Side note if you ever forget your auger here is the formula. For every foot of ice to chop through, you need a 2' x 2' square to start chopping to get the angle to have a hole at the bottom big enough to pull a fish through. So if there is 2' of ice you need a 4x4' starting square. Have fun


----------



## svk (Jan 16, 2015)

Leveraxe is going to get a workout in some frozen aspen tomorrow. Will report how it goes. 

I was watching the wranglerstar (is he a member here?) review of the Leveraxes (the one where FreshP knocks her tooth out). He liked the original model a lot better FWIW.


----------



## benp (Jan 16, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Don't take this the wrong way because I think exploring new ideas and techniques is great but, both LA's are pointless to me. And any guy that would spend that kind of money to split kindling all day long needs his head examined. Like I said, a five dollar yard sale axe will do the same thing.



This is my take on it. 

It was/is made for a whole different kind of wood and application. 

Have you ever watched the really cool Euro wood processing videos? 

That's what it is angled for. 

Smaller diameter, small length, and straight grained. 

I would say 16" lengths are knocking it for the large side of the majority of their wood. 

For the intended application I think this would work well, not white oak or Gum. 

European firewood does seem like kindling to a lot of us. Sure as heck does to me. 

But when you see what is put in, it makes sense. 

Just my .02


----------



## svk (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree Ben.


----------



## svk (Jan 17, 2015)

Split some large and long frozen aspen today with the LA. 

I was pleasantly surprised by the performance. I was halving rounds that were longer than 24" on an average of 2 hits. Even the larger knotty pieces broke with ease. I had one big round that took about 4 hits to get the first chunk free then it was mostly single hits the rest of the way. A far cry from the lackluster showing last weekend in willow. I'd swear it wasn't the same tool if I didn't know better. 

Overall I did about a third of a cord before dinner while the other guys were running the DHT. 

The head is still solid after the extended soaking I gave it a week ago.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 17, 2015)

That thing still looks like it belomgs on a firetruck not out splittin wood. So was it the frozen wood........or did you do something else?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 18, 2015)

Did you try it side-by-side with your other splitting tools to compare?

Philbert


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 18, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks this thread is starting to smell fishy?


----------



## svk (Jan 18, 2015)

It was frozen wood. I did not bring any other tools out today as I wanted to give this a workout. I was quite shocked that it did so well on those longer pieces that wouldn't fit in the DHT (24" max length for the splitter). I did split from at least 4 different trees so its not like I ended up with one really easy to split tree.


----------



## svk (Jan 18, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this thread is starting to smell fishy?


Not sure why you would say that. Take a look at my post from last Sunday where I posted that the LA's performance was downright lousy in the willow I cut.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jan 18, 2015)

I do believe he was refering to the ice comments.


----------



## svk (Jan 18, 2015)

I didn't read it that way but perhaps you are right.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 18, 2015)

svk said:


> Not sure why you would say that. Take a look at my post from last Sunday where I posted that the LA's performance was downright lousy in the willow I cut.



Sensitive? Weren't you talking about using the LA for ice fishing in post #427? I'm just thinking it will be more useful icefishing than splitting wood


----------



## svk (Jan 18, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Sensitive? Weren't you talking about using the LA for ice fishing in post #427? I'm just thinking it will be more useful icefishing than splitting wood


If that's what you meant I apologize. It's tough to tell someone's tone when you are cracking a joke at something on a previous page without quoting it


----------



## svk (Jan 18, 2015)

Although I am still kind of in shock at how well it worked yesterday. I've split a decent anount of different types of wood with it and the results yesterday were quite impressive.


----------



## RDA1 (Jan 21, 2015)

svk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> @Finland has generously agreed to donate one of his Leveraxe Model 2 splitting axes to the Arboristsite community for us to use and pass along to other users for review. For those not familiar with the Leveraxe 2 it is a stainless steel and improved version of the original model.
> 
> For a recap of the original thread the demo axe went through several users before one member stopped communicating and had to be approached by another member and law enforcement to relinquish the tool. It then moved along again until a newbie member got it and disappeared with it.



For the record, I never disappeared with it and my contact information on this site has always been accurate. I had posted on the original Leveraxe thread that I was ready to send it onward and it wasn't lost. I then sent Heikki (Finland) messages as to where to send the Leveraxe next and he told me "Lets see for a while. Maybe there will be somebody who wants to try it.". Therfore, I never sent it to anyone as I was never provided any direction as to whom to ship it to.

I still have it and someone from this site contacted me today via email to ask me to send it to them. I am happy to send it to whomever, but I want it to be transparent as to whom I am sending it to and that Heikki (Finland) agrees as I believe he is technically the owner of it.

Rich


----------



## svk (Jan 21, 2015)

RDA1 said:


> For the record, I never disappeared with it and my contact information on this site has always been accurate. I had posted on the original Leveraxe thread that I was ready to send it onward and it wasn't lost. I then sent Heikki (Finland) messages as to where to send the Leveraxe next and he told me "Lets see for a while. Maybe there will be somebody who wants to try it.". Therfore, I never sent it to anyone as I was never provided any direction as to whom to ship it to.
> 
> I still have it and someone from this site contacted me today via email to ask me to send it to them. I am happy to send it to whomever, but I want it to be transparent as to whom I am sending it to and that Heikki (Finland) agrees as I believe he is technically the owner of it.
> 
> Rich


Rich,

Your security settings prevented anyone from contacting you through PM's and you never reposted to the site so this was all but lost until I researched the thread and sent you an email earlier today. I have sent an email to @Finland asking for his OK for you to send it on to me. This should work out to his advantage as future users can sample both models.

Steve


----------



## Philbert (Jan 21, 2015)

RDA1 said:


> I still have it and someone from this site contacted me today via email to ask me to send it to them.



First off: thanks for clearing that up!

Second: any more comments on the tool now that you have had it for a while? Have you been using it?

Third: I would like to see the 2 versions travel together in a pair for comparisons!

I don't have any wood to split right now, so I am not asking for it.

Philbert

_(cross-posted with svk, above)._


----------



## RDA1 (Jan 21, 2015)

svk said:


> Rich,
> 
> Your security settings prevented anyone from contacting you through PM's and you never reposted to the site so this was all but lost until I researched the thread and sent you an email earlier today. I have sent an email to @Finland asking for his OK for you to send it on to me. This should work out to his advantage as future users can sample both models.
> 
> Steve



Steve,

Not sure I agree with your "security settings" comment, I just checked my Arboristsite settings and I had every box checked (receive site mailings, accept conversations from "members" and receive email when a new conversation message is received and furthermore, my email was correct as you discovered. I never received any emails or messages from anyone inquiring about the Leveraxe with the exception of my messages with Heikki.

Rich


----------



## RDA1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Philbert said:


> First off: thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> Second: any more comments on the tool now that you have had it for a while? Have you been using it?



I have not been using it. By the time I received it, I had split the wood that I wanted to test with the Leveraxe. It will be sent to the next person exactly as I received it (box and all).

Rich


----------



## svk (Jan 21, 2015)

RDA1 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Not sure I agree with your "security settings" comment, I just checked my Arboristsite settings and I had every box checked (receive site mailings, accept conversations from "members" and receive email when a new conversation message is received and furthermore, my email was correct as you discovered. I never received any emails or messages from anyone inquiring about the Leveraxe with the exception of my messages with Heikki.
> 
> Rich


Until you re-logged in today your profile page was not able to be viewed. I've tried several times since this discussion rekindled last fall with the new LA coming to us. It just comes up blank like someone with high security settings or members who have been banned. Regardless that's no longer of issue as we know you have the LA safe and sound.


----------



## RDA1 (Jan 21, 2015)

svk said:


> Until you re-logged in today your profile page was not able to be viewed. I've tried several times since this discussion rekindled last fall with the new LA coming to us. It just comes up blank like someone with high security settings or members who have been banned. Regardless that's no longer of issue as we know you have the LA safe and sound.



Perhaps it was due to a forum software upgrade that has occurred since I had previously logged in as it didn't have anything to do with settings I had enacted. Regardless, I didn't want anyone to think I had disappeared with the Leveraxe, I am happy to move it forward.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 21, 2015)

As a lot of people have also mentioned, I am more interested in the original, forged Leveraxe than the stamped one. I don't have any wood to split now, but hope to be able to try it at GTG somewhere.

Thanks for clearing this up Rich and Steve!

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2015)

Thats sweet,will be lookin forward to trying both of them out.
svk,our iowa spring GTG is April 25th.
I will update as it gets closer.


----------



## svk (Jan 21, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Thats sweet,will be lookin forward to trying both of them out.
> svk,our iowa spring GTG is April 25th.
> I will update as it gets closer.


Location? I might be able to make it down depending where you are.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 21, 2015)

3507 V ave,Chelsea,IA 52215


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> 3507 V ave,Chelsea,IA 52215


That's a hike for me to go alone. Maybe if someone else from the MN contingency is heading down we could ride share. I'll make sure both Leveraxes will be there.


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2015)

Quick update: Heikki has given RDA1 the go ahead to send the original Leveraxe to me. I'll run them head to head and will be ready to pass them on. Please speak up if you'd like to give them a try.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 22, 2015)

svk said:


> That's a hike for me to go alone. Maybe if someone else from the MN contingency is heading down we could ride share. I'll make sure both Leveraxes will be there.


Usually several folks from Minnesota head down there, just to keep an eye on those guys . . . . I attended last year, but not sure what my schedule is like this year.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Usually several folks from Minnesota head down there, just to keep an eye on those guys . . . . I attended last year, but not sure what my schedule is like this year.
> 
> Philbert


Will do. Theres a MN GTG on 4/11 and I'll probably try to make that one instead as it's several hours closer to home.


----------



## Erik B (Jan 22, 2015)

svk said:


> Will do. Theres a MN GTG on 4/11 and I'll probably try to make that one instead as it's several hours closer to home.


Any details on the MN GTG on 4/11?


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2015)

Erik B said:


> Any details on the MN GTG on 4/11?


There's a thread dedicated to it over in chainsaw. I just saw it today for the first time.


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/central-mn-brainerd-wadena-area-saw-gtg.267707/


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2015)

Well I thought I was getting the original Leveraxe but now haven't heard from the guy in over a week.


----------



## zogger (Jan 30, 2015)

svk said:


> Well I thought I was getting the original Leveraxe but now haven't heard from the guy in over a week.




Oh well...not sure if it is worth it, unless you want to outright buy it, then either keep it or raffle it off once you have enough tickets sold to cover costs.

I would guess it would work better than the light weight version, but still, 350 bucks...man...I dunno.....7 times a fiskars, 10 times a truper....


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2015)

zogger said:


> Oh well...not sure if it is worth it, unless you want to outright buy it, then either keep it or raffle it off once you have enough tickets sold to cover costs.
> 
> I would guess it would work better than the light weight version, but still, 350 bucks...man...I dunno.....7 times a fiskars, 10 times a truper....


Agree. But for $25 shipping I'd say its worth it to run them head to head.


----------



## maul ratt (Jan 30, 2015)

svk said:


> Quick update: Heikki has given RDA1 the go ahead to send the original Leveraxe to me. I'll run them head to head and will be ready to pass them on. Please speak up if you'd like to give them a try.


Yes, I want to give the original one a try... Could you ship it to me to do another video review?


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2015)

maul ratt said:


> Yes, I want to give the original one a try... Could you ship it to me to do another video review?


Sure thing if it arrives.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 30, 2015)

Steve, I hadn't read this thread in a long time, was getting caught up tonight. Got excited the original was back in the swing of things, only now to be disapointed. Wtf!


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Steve, I hadn't read this thread in a long time, was getting caught up tonight. Got excited the original was back in the swing of things, only now to be disapointed. Wtf!


Well the good thing is the guy still has it and said he will send it. Maybe he's on vacation or maybe it's in the mail and he didn't tell me. If it goes another week with no contact I'll start getting excited.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 31, 2015)

Nothing ehhhh???


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2015)

Nope


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2015)

Sent another email. It's been 10 days with no contact. Who knows....


----------



## svk (Feb 2, 2015)

Update. The guy says he's been to busy to send it and will let me know when he does.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah right, he's been so busy the last 4 Years to find out who to ship it to?


----------



## svk (Feb 2, 2015)

I agree Matt.


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2015)

Nothing yet. I just emailed him again.


----------



## maul ratt (Feb 6, 2015)

svk said:


> Nothing yet. I just emailed him again.


Thanks for the update. I've been wondering if there was any progress...


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 6, 2015)

I think I caught a glimpse of Leveraxe I on TV the other night. Did anyone else see that episode of Finding Bigfoot?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 6, 2015)

Were they filming the episode in Ohio?


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 6, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Were they filming the episode in Ohio?



U got BIGFOOT there too?
there everywhere but nobody can find one,interesting.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 6, 2015)

I live upstate NY, the last time leveraxe 1.0 was seen was in Ohio............


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> the last time leveraxe 1.0 was seen was in Ohio............


At this point there have been more Bigfoot sightings in the last 4 years. Wish the guy would mail it to me.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 6, 2015)

He is not helpin his rep. out is he?


----------



## svk (Feb 11, 2015)

Tomorrow will be three weeks since he agreed to ship it out...... Starting to lose patience.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't blame u.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 11, 2015)

Any other close member to him and go get it?


----------



## svk (Feb 11, 2015)

If push comes to shove we could put out a thread asking for a member to swing by. 
He says he has it and says he will send it. I just don't know what the problem is to actually send it off. He said it's still in the box that was sent to him 4 years ago.


----------



## RDA1 (Feb 11, 2015)

I clearly communicated to that when I had a chance to ship it I would and I would provide the tracking results at that time. It took years for Heikki to authorize me to ship it to someone, a little patience would be appreciated in shipping it out. I hardly disappeared, but shipping this axe hasn't been my top priority the last couple of weeks and I hardly need to explain here why that is the case.


----------



## svk (Feb 11, 2015)

Rich,

I followed up with you several times (multiple that went unanswered) and the last response I received was "I'm busy and will let you know when I send it". I'm sorry but I think that is a little vague and sort of a "check is in the mail" type of answer, especially after you ignored my emails. 

I do appreciate you following up with a tracking number to let me know that it is en route.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 11, 2015)

How many times in four years did you reach out to Heikki to find out where/who to ship it to? After four years one could assume............


----------



## RDA1 (Feb 12, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> How many times in four years did you reach out to Heikki to find out where/who to ship it to? After four years one could assume............



A couple of times back when I first got the Leveraxe and Heikki specifically instructed me to hold onto it until he decided who it should be sent to. The Leveraxe was his property so this made perfect sense to me. In addition, I corresponded with the person that started the original pass around (ericjeeper) and confirmed I had the Leveraxe and was willing to ship it to the next person. Neither ericjeeper or Finland (Heikki) ever contacted me to let me know who to pass it forward to. In addition, this information existed publicly in the original thread if you care to review for yourself. In the mean time, I believe this site went through an upgrade and I no longer received any notifications from the original thread nor was I an active member and I heard nothing further.

Steve was the first person to contact me to about the Leveraxe on January 21, 2015. Since this was no longer part of the original pass around and my last instructions by Heikki were to hold onto it awaiting his instruction, I confirmed with him that he was agreeable to me shipping it to Steve. Heikki confirmed with Steve that he had never instructed me to ship the Leveraxe previously and to go ahead and ship it to Steve.

As far as Steve's comment that multiple emails went unanswered, I have eight emails that I received from him since January 21, 2005, I responded to six of them. I had told him that I was busy but once I shipped, I would provide the tracking results. For four years there wasn't any interest in this item and then I am contacted out of the blue about it by someone I have never had any prior contact nor were they a part of the original pass-around. None of you have any idea on the current state of my whereabouts or priorities, whether I have a health condition or not, on vacation, out of town for work, etc. I said I'd ship it when I could and provide tracking results at that time and I did exactly that shipping it via FedEx Ground yesterday.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you for taking care of it, and helping to get it back into circulation. 

Philbert


----------



## RDA1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Thank you for taking care of it, and helping to get it back into circulation.



Thank you for your response. Hopefully it can serve a purpose again, I am happy to see it moving on.


----------



## zogger (Feb 12, 2015)

RDA1 said:


> Thank you for your response. Hopefully it can serve a purpose again, I am happy to see it moving on.



Would you have an update on your impressions of it at this time, after having it and maybe using it a lot? TIA.


----------



## RDA1 (Feb 12, 2015)

zogger said:


> Would you have an update on your impressions of it at this time, after having it and maybe using it a lot? TIA.



I have reported multiple times in multiple places that I never even opened the box, it didn't arrive to me until after I had planned to use it.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 12, 2015)

So let's move forward with this, now that we have the original Leveraxe, the newer Leveraxe, and those other tools to compare side-by-side.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Feb 12, 2015)

Looking forward to testing out side by side on the last weekend of Feb then pass along again.


----------



## zogger (Feb 12, 2015)

RDA1 said:


> I have reported multiple times in multiple places that I never even opened the box, it didn't arrive to me until after I had planned to use it.



That's fine then, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rockjock (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks like it is in Canada now, Toronto, Ontario to be exact But it is $$$$$

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/ci...xe/1033051380?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## svk (Feb 14, 2015)

Rockjock said:


> Looks like it is in Canada now, Toronto, Ontario to be exact But it is $$$$$
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-hand-tool/ci...xe/1033051380?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Looks like you Canadians get to pay am extra 50 bucks. 

An another note, the original Leveraxe arrived at my house today. Since I'm in NY for a week, it's under the watchful eye of my neighbor. Unfortunately it took too long to arrive as I could have put it through several species of hardwood out here.


----------



## Rockjock (Feb 14, 2015)

svk said:


> Looks like you Canadians get to pay am extra 50 bucks.
> 
> An another note, the original Leveraxe arrived at my house today. Since I'm in NY for a week, it's under the watchful eye of my neighbor. Unfortunately it took too long to arrive as I could have put it through several species of hardwood out here.




Well the exchange rate and all. I don't know how it will here. Plenty of splitting mauls can be had cheap the Fiskars is 70.00 with a lifetime warranty so I am not too sure how many they will actually sell. I do see it selling well in Europe but the price is a big issue. Also firewood is rather cheap in many areas and the price of an electric splitter is maybe 100 more than the Leaveraxe. 
Most interesting for sure!


----------



## svk (Feb 24, 2015)

Took possession of the original Leveraxe today. 

First impressions: MUCH heavier head than LA2. I really like the feel. This has clearly seen some use prior to its hiatus. Edge is still nice and sharp. Same handle as version 2. Head is nice and tight on the handle. 

Hoping to try it out this weekend.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2015)

svk said:


> Took possession of the original Leveraxe today.




Philbert


----------



## svk (Feb 24, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Philbert



LOL!!!!

The Vader/Skywalker moment will happen this weekend. LA2 is currently at my cabin.


----------



## maul ratt (Feb 24, 2015)

svk said:


> Took possession of the original Leveraxe today.
> 
> First impressions: MUCH heavier head than LA2. I really like the feel. This has clearly seen some use prior to its hiatus. Edge is still nice and sharp. Same handle as version 2. Head is nice and tight on the handle.
> 
> ...


So no need to soak it overnight?


----------



## svk (Feb 24, 2015)

maul ratt said:


> So no need to soak it overnight?


Should be good. If it sat in his garage that long and didn't contract I'd say its fitted pretty well.


----------



## svk (Feb 28, 2015)

Well the first test of Leveraxe versus Leveraxe 2 was held yesterday. I'll follow up with pictures later as they are on my other phone which is currently in deep freeze in my truck. 

To start off, the LA2 head was again loose. If you recall I swelled the head for several days in late January and it has been in my garage in sub freezing temps since. 

The quarry was a good sized aspen with a hollow core at the base. 

Both LA and LA2 were consistently opening them up with an average of 3 hits. For splitting power I'd give a slight nod to the original however it requires significantly more energy to swing due to the increased weight. 

Then I broke out the Fiskars. Consistently popped the rounds on two hits and the second hit would blow through into the dirt if you used a full power swing. 

At the present, I prefer the LA2 over the original. I've got some other wood to test them on before I pass along again.


----------



## svk (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's a few pictures from last weekend with the two Leveraxes.







I do have a message in to Heikki as to how we should resolve the chronic loose head on the LA2.


----------



## zogger (Mar 7, 2015)

svk said:


> Here's a few pictures from last weekend with the two Leveraxes.
> 
> View attachment 409577
> View attachment 409578
> ...



I vote gorilla glue!


----------



## svk (Mar 10, 2015)

I've got the LA2 swelled and the Fiskars is just about sharp enough to shave with for tomorrow's action. Never heard from Heikki as to what we should do with the loose head issue. 

LA1 us heading to maul ratt shortly for his review.


----------



## svk (Mar 12, 2015)

Well the LA2 which had performed most admirably in frozen aspen didn't really care for rounds from the same trees when thawed. Interesting that one variable changed the performance that much. And FWIW I was splitting 16" rounds yesterday versus 24" when frozen.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 12, 2015)

How did the Fiskars handle the thawed aspen now in 16"?


----------



## svk (Mar 12, 2015)

Marshy said:


> How did the Fiskars handle the thawed aspen now in 16"?


Like a BOSS.


----------



## svk (Mar 17, 2015)

As an update:

LA1 is en route to @maul ratt and I'm going to drop LA2 at @andydodgegeek 's house in the near future (maul ratt will mail LA1 to him also once he tests it out). Andy will be bringing both models to the Iowa, Boyd's, and central MN GTG's in April. 

If anyone wants to try one, or both after this please let me know.


----------



## svk (Mar 17, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Thats sweet,will be lookin forward to trying both of them out.
> svk,our iowa spring GTG is April 25th.
> I will update as it gets closer.


Both models will be coming your way. Interested to see how they work in some nice Iowa hardwood.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2015)

I am going to give it a work out in some red oak when I get it. The red oak I split around here is some very easy splitting wood, more so when frozen.


----------



## maul ratt (Mar 19, 2015)

I just received the LA1 today. I'm anxious to try it out over the next few days and will hopefully have a video review sometime next week.


----------



## svk (Mar 20, 2015)

Will be handing LA2 off to Andy soon but our schedules haven't clicked yet. 

This morning I split some birch with it. Head was loose again. Worked great on the straight grained stuff. Didn't work at all in the pieces with knots.


----------



## maul ratt (Mar 22, 2015)

I liked the LA1 better than the LA2. I tested it out yesterday and put this video together. The piece of Oak I'm splitting at the 7:25 time is interesting to watch. The handle felt a little loose, so I'm soaking it overnight and will continue to test it for another week or so.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 22, 2015)

Is that why the head is stainless steel - because it needs to be soaked every week?

Seriously, svk, let the handle dry out thoroughly, and do something more permanent: wedge it; or wrap the outside of the handle with tape under the handle; or swell it with something that expands the fibers permanently, etc.

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Mar 22, 2015)

These things really need a fiskars made handle. In fact, he'd be better off just selling out to fiskars for some decent coin for inventing it, etc., and letting them build it and get them out there for like a hundred bucks, *tops*. 350, no, 100 clams, serious maybe (for me). Economies of scale works, fiskars handles, zooba, best synthetic handle I have ever used.

Anywho, great vid man! This one looks lots better than the lightweight version 2.


----------



## svk (Mar 22, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Is that why the head is stainless steel - because it needs to be soaked every week?
> 
> Seriously, svk, let the handle dry out thoroughly, and do something more permanent: wedge it; or wrap the outside of the handle with tape under the handle; or swell it with something that expands the fibers permanently, etc.
> 
> Philbert


Heikki never replied. Andy and I will discuss over a beer and decide what's the best way to repair. I agree soaking every 10 days isn't a good solution.


----------



## svk (Mar 22, 2015)

Mark,

Great job on the review. Also love the updated look with the flannel shirt and North Stars hat. 

I'm glad to see you had good luck with various hardwood species. With that I can see why you prefer it over the LA2. Looking forward to your next review.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 22, 2015)

svk said:


> I agree soaking every 10 days isn't a good solution.


Well, it probably is the _cleanest_ maul out there!

Philbert


----------



## maul ratt (Mar 22, 2015)

svk said:


> Mark,
> 
> Great job on the review. Also love the updated look with the flannel shirt and North Stars hat.
> 
> I'm glad to see you had good luck with various hardwood species. With that I can see why you prefer it over the LA2. Looking forward to your next review.


Thanks, I've been a long time fan of Minnesota teams due to the influence from my North Dakota family members. 

I have some elm that I'll be dropping this week. I plan on trying the Leveraxe out on that and whatever else I can find.


----------



## svk (Mar 22, 2015)

maul ratt said:


> I have some elm that I'll be dropping this week. I plan on trying the Leveraxe out on that


Oof-da. There's some more Minnesotan for you


----------



## svk (Mar 22, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Is that why the head is stainless steel - because it needs to be soaked every week?
> 
> Seriously, svk, let the handle dry out thoroughly, and do something more permanent: wedge it; or wrap the outside of the handle with tape under the handle; or swell it with something that expands the fibers permanently, etc.
> 
> Philbert


My thought would be to remove the head, then using a thin bladed saw like a band saw, make a cut to put a wedge in. Any other ideas?


----------



## maul ratt (Mar 22, 2015)

svk said:


> Oof-da. There's some more Minnesotan for you


LOL! I'm very familiar with that expression. Also, I just looked at the axe and think a wedge would do the trick.


----------



## zogger (Mar 22, 2015)

maul ratt said:


> LOL! I'm very familiar with that expression. Also, I just looked at the axe and think a wedge would do the trick.



Or a fiberglass handle and epoxy


----------



## svk (Mar 22, 2015)

zogger said:


> Or a fiberglass handle and epoxy


The end of the LA2 head is a single piece of stainless maybe 3/16 thick. Epoxy would have nothing to hold on to.


----------



## zogger (Mar 22, 2015)

svk said:


> The end of the LA2 head is a single piece of stainless maybe 3/16 thick. Epoxy would have nothing to hold on to.



Drill it and pin it then. Don't know besides that. How do normal fiberglass handles stay in? I've never broken one to replace it, looks like some sort of epoxy gunk in the end though.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 22, 2015)

Does it slide on from the bottom, like a pick-axe, or is it wedged from the top, like an axe?

For the first, you can slide the head off, wrap the top of the head with hockey tape, or aluminum duct tape, in a tapered spiral, and slide the head back into place. I have heard of products that permanently expand wood - like to repair loose furniture rungs. I don't know if there is something like that to swell this handle (I thought some might be epoxy based).

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2015)

svk said:


> Oof-da. There's some more Minnesotan for you



That sounds Norski to me


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 22, 2015)

Gorilla glue maybe ,it expands.


----------



## svk (Mar 22, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Does it slide on from the bottom, like a pick-axe, or is it wedged from the top, like an axe?
> 
> For the first, you can slide the head off, wrap the top of the head with hockey tape, or aluminum duct tape, in a tapered spiral, and slide the head back into place. I have heard of products that permanently expand wood - like to repair loose furniture rungs. I don't know if there is something like that to swell this handle (I thought some might be epoxy based).
> 
> Philbert


Appears that the nylon collar holds it in place from moving both up and down. If we wedge it we would just secure as normal first with the collar then put a modest wedge.


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> 16 red oak, probably 12 inch round. Even the ones it did seem to split decently they were still attached at the bottom. One piece did come flying off, it nailed a bystander.......I think it was CT.


Throw some likes to this one. Good Old CT talked smack about the LA and it showed him up good.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 26, 2015)

I've heard rumors that the LA2 was programmed to seek and destroy........


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

Dropped the LA2 off at @andydodgegeek and @sarahdodgegeek 's place tonight (great people BTW). Andy is going to add a wedge to solve the chronic problems we've had with the head becoming loose. The LA1 will be arriving later next week and both will travel the Midwest circuit with them for the next several weeks. 

For those who have a chance to use either axe please post your thoughts to this thread.


----------



## Finland (Apr 6, 2015)

svk said:


> Dropped the LA2 off at @andydodgegeek and @sarahdodgegeek 's place tonight (great people BTW). Andy is going to add a wedge to solve the chronic problems we've had with the head becoming loose. The LA1 will be arriving later next week and both will travel the Midwest circuit with them for the next several weeks.
> 
> For those who have a chance to use either axe please post your thoughts to this thread.





svk said:


> My thought would be to remove the head, then using a thin bladed saw like a band saw, make a cut to put a wedge in. Any other ideas?



Please. DO NOT make any changes to the structure of the Leveraxe 2. The blade may be wobbly, but it will stick together with the handle.
Look at the structure, the eye is conical and the handle is wedge. It is practically impossible to loose from the handle. On the other hand it operates even better when it's loose, because this way you cannot resist the rotation so much by squeezing the handle. 
Strike and loosen, think differently.
Best regards
Heikki, the inventor.

PS. This was an advice, non an adverticement


----------



## svk (Apr 6, 2015)

Finland said:


> Please. DO NOT make any changes to the structure of the Leveraxe 2. The blade may be wobbly, but it will stick together with the handle.
> Look at the structure, the eye is conical and the handle is wedge. It is practically impossible to loose from the handle. On the other hand it operates even better when it's loose, because this way you cannot resist the rotation so much by squeezing the handle.
> Strike and loosen, think differently.
> Best regards
> ...


Good to hear from you Heikki. I had sent an email regarding this and posted here a couple times but hadn't heard back.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 6, 2015)

Finland said:


> Please. DO NOT make any changes to the structure of the Leveraxe 2. The blade may be wobbly, but it will stick together with the handle.
> Look at the structure, the eye is conical and the handle is wedge. It is practically impossible to loose from the handle.* On the other hand it operates even better when it's loose,* because this way you cannot resist the rotation so much by squeezing the handle.
> Strike and loosen, think differently.
> Best regards
> ...


well shoot, I'm gonna loosen all the handles on my mauls and splitters to make them work better.


----------



## maul ratt (Apr 6, 2015)

Leveraxe is being dropped at FedEx tonight. Will go out tomorrow.


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2015)

If anyone is interested, the Leveraxe 1 and 2 are wrapping up the spring GTG circuit shortly and are available for member use.

For those newer to the forum, the Leveraxe splitting tools are being passed around for member use and critique. Please post up if you are interested in trying them out.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 29, 2015)

Did Andy bring them? I forgot about them. Conditions weren't good anyway, but I would have liked to see them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2015)

I believe it was there but most interest was with the cool saws


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 29, 2015)

The biggest problem was 1.5in of rain Friday &saturday till noon. Oh well wasn't gonna get one anyway, thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Apr 29, 2015)

You are welcome to try them out. Andydodgegeek has them currently.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 30, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> The biggest problem was 1.5in of rain Friday &saturday till noon.


Shoulda kept the handle from coming loose . . .

Philbert


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 7, 2015)

Who has it now and how did you like it?


----------



## svk (Jul 7, 2015)

Still at @andydodgegeek 's house. I know he brought them to several GTG's this spring but folks were much more interested in running ported saws than splitting wood. Maybe he has a few thoughts to add.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 7, 2015)

svk said:


> Still at @andydodgegeek 's house. I know he brought them to several GTG's this spring but folks were much more interested in running ported saws than splitting wood. Maybe he has a few thoughts to add.


It rained so much at our spring fling here in Iowa that we didnt even get it out to try.......that and I think we all forgot about it. Too bad, cause I wanted to try it out and look it over.


----------



## svk (Jul 7, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> It rained so much at our spring fling here in Iowa that we didnt even get it out to try.......that and I think we all forgot about it. Too bad, cause I wanted to try it out and look it over.


Are you coming up to Andy's place next week? He will still have it then.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 7, 2015)

svk said:


> Are you coming up to Andy's place next week? He will still have it then.


prolly not ,Ron and I both got permanant layoffs.After 19yrs,what a kick in the _____ .
would have the time but $ be tight for awhile.
I would love to come up,but.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 8, 2015)

Yup I still have them. We are doing chainsaw races at a local county Fair on July 18 and we are cutting and splitting at my house the day before. Will bring them out and try them then. Haven't really had a chance to try them out myself yet, haven't split any wood for s long time. From the few people that I did see use it I heard most say they prefer the Fiskars. Maybe just take some getting used to.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Jul 8, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> prolly not ,Ron and I both got permanant layoffs.After 19yrs,what a kick in the _____ .
> would have the time but $ be tight for awhile.
> I would love to come up,but.


Sorry to hear. Hope to meet you guys someday.


----------



## Greenthorn (Aug 13, 2015)

I am ready to give these a whirl, I have ash, oak, hickory and elm to test them with.


----------



## svk (Aug 13, 2015)

Just spoke to Andy, he'll drop them at my place and I'll mail to you. I have the spare handle too.


----------



## Derf (Aug 24, 2015)

Has anyone seen he Kickstarter campaign for the newest leverAxe?










Supposedly there have been NO ACCIDENTS with its use. Obviously he never saw Wranglestar's video review where his wife busted her lip open, chipped her tooth and got stitches.

Not sure why he wants to raise $150,000 in funding, the thing looks exactly like the version he already has out. *scratching my head* msp_confused

hundred bucks gets you one in red/black, or two hundred for "kickstarter green" paint.


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2015)

Derf said:


> Has anyone seen he Kickstarter campaign for the newest leverAxe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the "hateful" Fiskars X27 is the one that got her lip. 

This has been posted on here a few times but until they become a sponsor they cannot advertise.

I've split a decent amount of wood with the Leveraxe and would agree they are worth 100 clams.


----------



## Derf (Aug 24, 2015)

svk said:


> Actually the "hateful" Fiskars X27 is the one that got her lip.
> 
> This has been posted on here a few times but until they become a sponsor they cannot advertise.
> 
> I've split a decent amount of wood with the Leveraxe and would agree they are worth 100 clams.



Ah, I stand corrected. I wish he could get his prices more in line with what Fiskars charges for X27 axes. Can you elucidate what exactly is required in order to become a site sponsor?


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2015)

It's a matter of paying a sponsorship fee. Certain sponsorship types even get the sponsor their own dedicated forum.


----------



## svk (Aug 26, 2015)

He's gathered 140k in less than two weeks now. Seems the pricing point around 100 bucks works well as he pre-sold 1000 axes at that price.


----------



## svk (Aug 29, 2015)

The Leveraxe company passed their tooling goal of 150k today. So the mass produced tools will have a redesigned handle and the cost will be much more feasibile.


----------



## svk (Aug 29, 2015)

We split almost 3/4 cord with the two leveraxes today. Both my buddy and I prefer swinging the LA2 but the original will crack tougher wood due to increased mass. 




Don't worry he was barefooted but under very close supervision for stance. 



I was noodling and splitting hence the hard hat.


----------



## svk (Sep 3, 2015)

So the new mass produced Leveraxe will have a hollow composite handle. No word yet on if the Leveraxe 2 will be mass produced also.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 3, 2015)

svk said:


> So the new mass produced Leveraxe will have a hollow composite handle.


Lifetime guarantee?

Philbert


----------



## svk (Sep 3, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Lifetime guarantee?
> 
> Philbert


No idea. 

I messaged Heikki on a few other things but haven't heard back. 

Gauging by the response his kickstarter campaign received, there is significant demand for the LA at this price point.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 3, 2015)

I still don't get it . . . 

Philbert


----------



## svk (Sep 8, 2015)

The Leveraxes are enroute to Greenthorn as of today so he can bring them to the WKY GTG on 9/19. Only $18 with insurance to ship from MN to IN.

If anyone wants to try them out after the 19th please post up or send me a PM


----------



## svk (Sep 14, 2015)

Their Kickstarter raised $222,229 and sold about 1900 Leveraxes at a price point of $99-119.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 14, 2015)

svk said:


> Their Kickstarter raised $222,229 and sold about 1900 Leveraxes at a price point of $99-119.


Dang! I should kickstart some off-center, basic tools!

Cannonadale bicycles bravely marketed a one-sided mountain bike fork for several years, claiming all sorts of advantages, but you don't see a lot of folks rushing to copy that.




Philbert


----------



## svk (Sep 14, 2015)

That looks "weird".


----------



## Philbert (Sep 14, 2015)

svk said:


> That looks "weird".


And your Leveraxe looks . . . ?

Philbeert


----------



## svk (Sep 14, 2015)

It's not mine lol


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 14, 2015)

First impression, definitely "outside the box thinking."
Everybody here said whtnthehell are those?
I am amazed at how light they are, and that is probably their biggest short coming.
I like the handles, they are plenty long enough, and feel very comfortable.
Now, I only had one species of wood in front of us today. PIN OAK!
Leverax 1 and 2 = o against pin oak.... a big zero. My truper splitting maul breaks right thru the oak.
We tried 8inch limbs and 23inch rounds, 16inch lengths.
Pin oak was cut Friday, so it was nice n green.
I know pin oak isn't a fair assessment, it's some tough stuff to bust.
Hopefully the leverax will perform better tomorrow, will be splitting seasoned ash and black cherry tomorrow.
There was three of us using them, took anywhere from 6 - 10 hits to split the pieces....I donno maybe we just sissies.
It is comfortable to use, it just did not do it's job, and there is a learning curve for them, that I'm not use to yet.
More to be revealed.......


----------



## svk (Sep 14, 2015)

A couple inferences:

1) You have to make sure that you don't have a tight grip on the handle upon impact. I had best luck with yellow cotton gloves until I got used to it. This will make a big difference in performance if you are giving it a death grip upon impact.

2) This tool definitely isn't the fullback/heavy hitter in a splitting arsenal. It excels in making lots of smaller splits in a a fast time period. If you are trying to halve a tough species fugedaboutit.

It should do well in the ash and cherry is a crap shoot imo. Some cherry splits like birch and others like elm.


----------



## zogger (Sep 14, 2015)

svk said:


> Their Kickstarter raised $222,229 and sold about 1900 Leveraxes at a price point of $99-119.



wow! Wish they had kickstarter back in the 70s when I built this fat tired low geared ten speed for off road riding....


----------



## svk (Sep 14, 2015)

zogger said:


> wow! Wish they had kickstarter back in the 70s when I built this fat tired low geared ten speed for off road riding....


Yeah those are the latest rage up here for winter biking.


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 21, 2015)

Anybody want to give these a spin?
They need to be OK'd by SVK on who to send to.
I left them out at wiggs barn, on Saturday and they weren't even picked up, it is my fault, they didn't get used and I feel bad about it. I just forgot to tell people about them Saturday morning. They were passed around Friday night and a couple responses was "no thanx."
I then laid them against his barn, and I forgot about them, it is my fault and I apologize Steve.
I should also apologize to Jeremy for him taking the time to have some wood available, and I didn't advertise or try to get people to use them, sorry.
I just honestly forgot about them Saturday once the saws started up.


----------



## svk (Sep 21, 2015)

No worries. Ported saws are always the big draw at a gtg anyhow. 

These are available if anyone would like to give them a try.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 21, 2015)

I may start a Kickstarter campaign to try the Leveraxe. Not just to pay the shipping charges, but maybe to also buy 20 acres of wooded land, and a Kubota, so that I have something reliable to try it on.

Anybody 'in'?

Philbert


----------



## Greenthorn (Sep 21, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I may start a Kickstarter campaign to try the Leveraxe. Not just to pay the shipping charges, but maybe to also buy 20 acres of wooded land, and a Kubota, so that I have something reliable to try it on.
> 
> Anybody 'in'?
> 
> Philbert



Uhhmm. just pm your addy, will send tomorrow, I'll pay fer shipping both ways........
I'd rather someone who could give an honest review... I think you'd fill the bill.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 21, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Uhhmm. just pm your addy, will send tomorrow, I'll pay fer shipping both ways........


Thanks for the kind offer! I don't have much to split around here right now. I tried it very briefly at a GTG, and might try it again if it shows up at another one I am attending.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2015)

TTT

Anyone want to test out the Leveraxes? They are sitting at Greenthorn's place right now and can go out when needed.


----------



## CoreyB (Oct 28, 2015)

svk said:


> TTT
> 
> Anyone want to test out the Leveraxes? They are sitting at Greenthorn's place right now and can go out when needed.



So how do you become part of this test pool?


----------



## Iaff113 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah I would like to try one out as well. 
After reading the rules I do not think I qualify 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> So how do you become part of this test pool?


All you need to do is PM me your contact info and agree to send them on to the next user in a timely manner at your expense. USPS shipping with insurance is about 15-20 bucks.


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2015)

Iaff113 said:


> Yeah I would like to try one out as well.
> After reading the rules I do not think I qualify
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can relax those rules now that dozens of users have given them a whirl. The original axe did disappear for a few years but we found it. If you want them just let me know.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 28, 2015)

svk said:


> All you need to do is PM me your contact info and agree to send them on to the next user . . .


*AND* post your honest and objective comments and experiences with them, especially compared to other splitting tools you use.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 28, 2015)

Philbert said:


> *AND* post your honest and objective comments and experiences with them, especially compared to other splitting tools you use.
> 
> Philbert


Yes. It is expected that you will comment in this thread about your experiences.


----------



## svk (Dec 21, 2015)

Bump. 

If anyone wants to give these a try please post up. 

I'm contemplating making a general splitting axe shootout video later this winter and would include these in the mix.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 21, 2015)

svk said:


> Bump.
> 
> If anyone wants to give these a try please post up.
> 
> I'm contemplating making a general splitting axe shootout video later this winter and would include these in the mix.



SVK,
I would like to have them this spring in April for our GTG.
Andy had them with last yr but the way the weather was (rainy) we didnt get to try them out.Rained till 1or2 then guys just wanted to get out and run saws,what a muddy mess.
I will let u know date as time gets closer.
thanks


----------



## svk (Dec 21, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> SVK,
> I would like to have them this spring in April for our GTG.
> Andy had them with last yr but the way the weather was (rainy) we didnt get to try them out.Rained till 1or2 then guys just wanted to get out and run saws,what a muddy mess.
> I will let u know date as time gets closer.
> thanks


Sounds good. Unless someone else chimes in I'll have greenthorn either ship to me or directly to you. 

What is the location of your GTG again?


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 21, 2015)

Mark Hoskey 3507 v ave. Chelsea IA 52215 Hopefully this year will be nice so we can have more time to play. 


From the Hills


----------



## svk (Dec 21, 2015)

Of course, the Iowa gtg spot!

One way or another we'll have them in your hands.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks 


From the Hills


----------



## svk (Dec 21, 2015)

I coach a couple of sports and 4 of my 5 kids are in at least one sport so unfortunately I'm forced to miss most of the gtgs and charity cuts. Sounds like you have a good crew down there.


----------



## hoskvarna (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes we do. Even with the weather last year we had 70+ in attendance. 


From the Hills


----------



## Greenthorn (Dec 21, 2015)

If anybody near southern Indiana would like to try them, swing by Princeton and you are more than welcome to try em.


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2015)

@backhoelover here's one.

If you can wade through the banter you can see what the LA is good and not good at.


----------



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone want to give this a whirl? Speak now otherwise soon it's not going to be available until after hoskvarna's gtg.


----------



## Donnarshmr (Jan 2, 2016)

What's shipping running on it these days? If you're willing to let someone who's still learning to split try it, I'd be curious to compare it to my X27.


----------



## svk (Jan 2, 2016)

Donnarshmr said:


> What's shipping running on it these days? If you're willing to let someone who's still learning to split try it, I'd be curious to compare it to my X27.


It will run you 15-20 bucks. Pm me with your address if you want it.


----------



## Donnarshmr (Jan 17, 2016)

The box of Leveraxes arrived at a very opportune time. The postman pulled into the driveway just as we were in the process of splitting a full cord of wood. There were three of us there that day to compare the two Leveraxes to the Fiskars X27. I have just started splitting this year and would by no means call myself good at it. My wife has only split wood as a kid for campfires using one of the big cheese-wedge mauls plus a very small amount of work with the X27. Our friend had never split anything before. So we went into it not having a lot of skill but standing around a lot of wood to practice on. Over the next 6 hours, we re-proved an important lesson: the kinematics of the user *HAS* to match the the way the tool needs to be used or it’ll end badly.

First up: me. I have a spinal injury that makes a lot of this stuff harder but I’ve found I can split with the X27 so long as I work slow and steady and don’t try to overdo or power through things. Trying the Gen1 Leveraxe, my first impression was how much harder I had to swing to get it to go into the wood rather than bouncing off while hardly leaving a crease in the round. I really had to swing with the intent to force it through the stroke rather than putting in a natural swing or else the Leveraxe just bounced. I had to move the strike closer to the edge of the rounds to slab off thin pieces of wood. When I made this adjustment, it was impressive how far the Leveraxe shot the slab. In fact, I’d actually say that was a _bad_ thing as it meant that I had to chase splits a lot farther and I was a danger to other people working in the area. Interstingly, I never had a single strike that got stuck. If the Leveraxe didn’t bounce, it successfully completed the split, proving that the twisting action from the eccentric head really does work as advertised. On the plus side, the hook on the right side of the head was awesome at catching the axe and preventing it from blowing through the spit and ending up in the ground. Unfortunately, after just 2-3 rounds with the Leveraxe, I suddenly developed shooting nerve pain in my right side, which is a sign that my spinal injury is swelling from abuse. Out of curiosity, I switched to the X27 and was surprised to find I could swing it pain-free even after the aggrivation caused by the Leveraxe. Switching to the Gen2 Leveraxe was basically everything I had to say about the Gen1 only more emphatic. It bounced off more, hurt my back more, and really threw the splits on a successful strike. Finally, a week after splitting, I still have pretty severe tendonitis in the first joint where my thumb joins the heel of my hand from the vibration/recoil of the handle of the Leveraxe. I’ve never had that with a composite-handled axe. My suspicion is that the handle of the Leveraxe is very live and it’s snapping a lot of the impact into my left hand. So, for me, the Leveraxes are literally unusable.

My wife tried next and had similar, but not identical, results. First off, none of the axes hurt her to swing, so that’s clearly something to do with my back injury (though it is interesting that the Leveraxe bothers me but the X27 doesn’t). With the Leveraxe Gen1, she could split some, but had a GREAT deal of difficulty and had to strike very near the edge and just slab off very thin splits. She never successfully split a round anywhere in the middle half of the round. With the lighter Gen2, she never successfully split period. Switching to the X27, she was able, admittedly with difficulty, to split rounds she couldn’t even touch with the Leveraxes. 

Our friend was basically an utter disaster and couldn’t split anything with anything and was so frightening to watch that we took the sharp objects away from her! She’s going to get one of the shorter Fiskars splitters and start practicing on smaller/shorter stuff.


So, my summary? For me, they’re a complete failure because of my back problems. There’s simply no way I could use either Leveraxe without causing serious health problems. For someone who is in good health, I would suggest trying the Leveraxes if you predominantly split shorter rounds of easier to split wood, as is very common for the smaller European stoves. Given that the relationship between a hand tool (especially and exotic one like this) and the body of the user is so critical, I feel that approaching these with a “try before you buy” attitude is mandatory.


----------



## colin.p (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice write up. I probably will never see a leveraxe, let alone use one, but it gives a real world idea as how it would work in a real situation.


----------



## Finland (Jan 30, 2016)

Read before you start splitting. http://www.leveraxe.com/#!user-guide/cg7g


----------



## svk (Jan 30, 2016)

Finland said:


> Read before you start splitting. http://www.leveraxe.com/#!user-guide/cg7g


Hello Heiki

Congrats on your success with the Kickstarter program. 

I was wondering if you will be mass producing the second generation Leveraxe or just moving forward with the original?


----------



## Donnarshmr (Jan 30, 2016)

Finland said:


> Read before you start splitting. http://www.leveraxe.com/#!user-guide/cg7g


I had not previously read your instructions but had read many successful users' descriptions of how to use the axe. Reading your instructions now, I was using the axe as your instructions say and several of the things I did note about it (such as the forceful ejection of the split off piece of wood) are mentioned in your instructions.


----------



## Finland (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello everybody.
Observe, this is not an advertisement.
I started to give information about my invention in these pages in April 2007. The reception was not very favourable, because all what I wrote was considered to be advertisement. That is pity, because my ideas did not proceed as expected. As an inventor I may think differently comparing to average people. More important than money to me is, that my invention will spread around the world and make peoples' life easier. Some of us are equipped with such an attitude, that nothing can be changed. Some things are been done the same way since the stone age, as splitting firewood. It does not mean that it could not be done an other way. It just haven't occurred to anybody's mind before. 
So, everything is possible, especially if you believe in your ideas and do not give up.
I shipped 5 Leveraxes as pas around purposes to USA. Four of then have dis appeared??. One "Leveraxe 1" is somewhere making it's tour around USA. So, it has been on it's way around nine years. I would be pleased if it could be found and I could attach it to the future Leveraxe museum. We are making history in the life of axes. It is long time since the stone age, when the stone age man created the first axe to which still bases all the other axes expect the Leveraxe.
I have worked with this project nearly 20 years and I have spent a lot of money and time in purpose to ease other peoples every day life. I do not complain it because it has been my own choice. Sometimes I have wondered that this probably could have been easier if there had been more help and understanding around me, but as always, the inventors are considered as kind of freaks which do not belong to the normal community. It is good to remember that what ever we have, somebody have invented it.
I have succeeded to get some younger generation to my company to continue my work. "Leveraxe 2" will be mass produced in near future.
It will have composite handle. Based to the feed back from all around the world it is very convenient to use. I cannot tell exact schedule when it's available with the composite handle, but the day will come.
I and the Leveraxe have got a lot publicity during the existence of it. Especially now, when the model with composite handle is available, people are exited to it and they have started to make their own videos about their splitting. This far my videos have been watched about 20.000.000 times
I will attach some of them which I have found lately from the internet. I hope their experience help you to understand easier the use of the Leveraxe, especially because they speak better English than I do.
Mr. Wranglerstar also made his review, but as always among us, some people understand , some not. He's review caused anyway a lot writings for and against. I shipped him two "Leveraxe 1" and two "Leveraxe 2" axes free of charge. He's opinion was, that they were expensive?? He's sister wounded by Fiskars axe. Maybe that unfortunate accident, which could happen with any axe that bases to wedge, made him write as he did. 
These videos can be found in Youtube.


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2016)

Heiki,

I'm assuming you missed the post from about a year ago where we able to recover the original Leveraxe that had been missing for several years. Since then both leveraxes have traveled the country together. 

I'd like to think that we've given them a thorough testing through dozens of arboristsite members over the years. I know I've split several cords with them myself. 

I just received both leveraxes back from their last visit to Donnarshmr. If you'd like the original back you may certainly have it.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 31, 2016)

svk said:


> I'm assuming you missed the post from about a year ago where we able to recover the original Leveraxe that had been missing for several years. Since then both leveraxes have traveled the country together.



Sounds like some TV/movie ideas:

_CSI- Leveraxe_?

_Sisterhood of the traveling Leveraxes_?

Philbert


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Sounds like some TV/movie ideas:
> 
> _CSI- Leveraxe_?
> 
> ...


Are axes feminine or masculine characters? We know ships are decidedly female, not sure about land born creations.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 31, 2016)

svk said:


> Are axes feminine or masculine characters?


And, what is the plural form? '_Axes_'? '_Axi_'?

I know that not all are good, because I have heard our leaders speaking of the '_Axes of Evil_'!


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbert said:


> A what is the plural form? '_Axes_'? '_Axi_'?
> 
> I know that not all are good, because I have heard our leaders speaking of the '_Axes of Evil_'!


Axes of evil. Lmfao!


----------



## Finland (Mar 18, 2016)

My customers opinion.


"Just split almost six full cords of Douglas Fir today with my axe. I can't say that is it "easy" to do so but I can absolutely verify that it is much much easier than using my maul. I am impressed, and that isn't easy. The logs I split were about 12-18 inches long, ranging from 10 to 28 inches in diameter. They were sawed about a year ago and were fairly dry (not dry enough to burn this year). Even in the knottier logs, it took only a few quick and easy swings to split and quarter. This axe is light enough to use one-handed, but you do need to use both hands to swing it squarely and guide it as you loosen your grip on impact. There is a VERY definite feeling when you hit it right."

"After purchasing this product and literally tearing through nearly 2 cord of mixed wood (maple, birch, oak) over the weekend I am compelled to sing it's praises.This axe is the safest, most efficient, most effective splitting tool I've used in 35 years of processing wood. It took a bit to figure out the technique, but once I sorted that out the wood was just exploding on impact. Thankfully I also adopted the tire surround approach shown in the youtube videos so I didn't have to chase the pieces all over the place.While I've heard from others that they can achieve similar results with an axe, I am convinced that this tool is dramatically safer than either an axe or maul. The Leveraxe does not go through the material and is light enough that I was able to split for several hours at a time without significant exhaustion."


"I received a leverax for Fathers Day, and have been giving it a good test split. The ax is very well made and thought out. It splits USA Northeast hardwood as described in the advertisements. There is a little getting use to having the ax rotate in your hand, but that the "mechanical" advantage of it as it pops splits of wood off the bolts. It's light weight, which is an advantage to us "older, seasoned" splitters who started out with 8 pound mauls years ago, but performs even better than a maul in that not all the pieces have to be stood back up to split them again. The ax is also designed to stand on its own so you don't have to bend and pick it up constantly. It's a little pricey due to the import taxes, but a lot cheaper than a hydraulic splitter, and a whole lot better for you mentally and physically."


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jul 3, 2016)

Happened across a video of this on Digg, google searched, and ended up back here. lol! A fun read. Also, the euro is down now, so, if anyone wants to buy such a gizmo, now is the time. Unless another 3-4 countries exit, then the euro is really toast. ;P


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2016)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Happened across a video of this on Digg, google searched, and ended up back here. lol! A fun read. Also, the euro is down now, so, if anyone wants to buy such a gizmo, now is the time. Unless another 3-4 countries exit, then the euro is really toast. ;P


The leveraxes are in Iowa over at Hoskey's place if you want to give them a spin.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jul 3, 2016)

I suspect that it would kill my wrists. A few decades of reflexes in handling various edged implements would be fighting the motion of the tool. However, it does give me an idea on how to make something that converts downward momentum into pushing out sideways without risk to the wrists. I think there's probably 4-5 different ways to do it, while still staying fairly simple. 

Although, a lever axe on a treadle wheel splitter arrangement, using something like the spring and weight arrangement on this thing. 



Then have another cam to push the logs along on some sort of conveyor going left to right to stay out of the way... Or maybe a series of lever axe heads rotating 180 degrees offset to increase wear, and and add a little weight..  Call it a Birch Blaster/Breaker or something silly like that. 

Yeah, the thing gives me all sorts of crazy ideas. lol! 

Apply 3 rotating heads like that to a motorized kinetic splitter, and you'd really have something crazy. Blast kindling all over creation. Rig up some sort of feed ramp, and hello deforestation!


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2016)

I've used it more than anyone on this site besides Finland the designer. 

It didn't give me any wrist problems because you release grip as the tool impacts. 

It works great in straight grained stuff.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah, still, it does seem like that axe head could be taken to the next level. 3 axe heads 120 degrees offset on a spindle, 3 spindles 120 degrees off, combined with a weighted downward force from something like the gadget in the video. You'd be ripping the wood three different ways at once. Totally impractical for any fully mechanized operation, but it might be something a bored rural hobby farmer would burn $1299-$2599 on.  

Just look at lawn tractors, silly little things for $4-15k when you could get a used diesel John Deere with some serious horsepower, modern PTO, hydraulics, etc, etc for only $4-$6k, and that'd last maybe another 10-20 years without too much grief and repairs. Still, people buy those Kubotas like they're going out or style. 

And of course, gadget nuts. For them burning $2-3k for something that could make a logs explode in sequence. It'd be the next bug zapper. lol!


----------



## Finland (Aug 24, 2016)

This is how it looks on high speed. As you can see, there is nearly no extra movements while splitting. No bending to ground. No picking up logs. Enomous time saving. Same can be done with Leveraxe 2 even faster.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice video. 

Philbert


----------



## Finland (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe you haven't seen this yet?
https://www.wired.com/2014/12/leveraxe-vipukirves-2/


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 23, 2016)

Svk , my shoulder is still not good enough to test them. Being our spring gtg was a wash ,literally, rained till late Saturday. If no one wants to test them I would like to keep them until this spring gtg to let guys try them out. If not let me know where to send them. 
Thanks


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## svk (Oct 23, 2016)

We've had no other requests as of late so hold onto them until you hear otherwise. 

Let us know when you have a date set. Nothing will keep me from coming for the weekend this year!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 23, 2016)

Wonderful, thanks. 
Hopefully will have good weather this spring. 


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## svk (Jun 23, 2017)

Bump. 

I have both of the Leveraxes again. It seems as though these have more or less made the rounds with all interested parties but please speak up if you are interested in giving them a try. 

Otherwise I'll bring these up to my cabin where they will get used periodically until someone else wishes to try them out.


----------



## Finland (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi,
Long time, no talk with you. Many things have happened since we started our common conversation about my invention (April 2007), Leveraxe.
In the beginning there was a lot suspicious opinions of which I got a lot good new ways to talk about the Leveraxe. Thank you all for that. Leveraxe is now stronger than ever before. The knowledge of it has spread all over the world. We made licence agreement with the Mexican Truper company that makes Leveraxes for the need of Canada, USA and Mexico. 
Leveraxe is now available also in Lowe's. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Truper-LEVERAXE-Steel-Splitting-Axe-with-36-in-Hickory-Handle/1000195237 .These Mexican made Leveraxes are also widely sold all over the world. Also all of the original models are available. My videos have been seen more than 25 million times in Youtube. Thank you all for your patience during these years.
I wish you all Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
Heikki

https://designfromfinland.com/2017/11/10/leveraging-a-true-innovation-the-story-of-leveraxe/


----------



## Philbert (Dec 10, 2017)

@svk 

Shows about $50 locally. Not stocked but home delivery available, via Lowes. 

Philbert


----------



## svk (Dec 10, 2017)

Finland said:


> Hi,
> Long time, no talk with you. Many things have happened since we started our common conversation about my invention (April 2007), Leveraxe.
> In the beginning there was a lot suspicious opinions of which I got a lot good new ways to talk about the Leveraxe. Thank you all for that. Leveraxe is now stronger than ever before. The knowledge of it has spread all over the world. We made licence agreement with the Mexican Truper company that makes Leveraxes for the need of Canada, USA and Mexico.
> Leveraxe is now available also in Lowe's. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Truper-LEVERAXE-Steel-Splitting-Axe-with-36-in-Hickory-Handle/1000195237 .These Mexican made Leveraxes are also widely sold all over the world. Also all of the original models are available. My videos have been seen more than 25 million times in Youtube. Thank you all for your patience during these years.
> ...


Congratulations on your global partnership with Truper!

Do you expect any additional versions of Leveraxe to come out or are you sticking with the original? Also is the second edition still being offered?


----------



## Finland (Dec 11, 2017)

By thinking of the axe we know, that it's the oldest tool of Man. Nobody really knows the exact time of it's existence. In this light it is all the same whether I make public new model or not. The Leveraxe has been on the market 12 years that is only a fraction of the second comparing to the existence of the axes, so I don't see any hurry. On the other hand, as an inventor my ambition keeps me going to publish as many inventions as possible. It is hard job, as you possibly realize by reading these pages about the Leveraxe. I just got a new patent about kind of a camping axe, which is also very effective tool to split firewood. I will sell the patent or make a license agreement because I am getting older and I want to relax. All of the Leveraxe models are available. They are highly respected around the world.You will find all the essential information in my web pages www.leveraxe.com .
Heikki


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 11, 2017)

Steve, I never tried the leveraxe, probably never will since I have a splitter. Just curious of your opinion. I used to split straight grain Oak with a 4LB ax just like he's doing in the video. He's obviously not splitting Elm. I still do now and then on stuff that is too big to lift and I don't feel like getting the 660 noodler out. So, after splitting wood for close to fifty years, will I find this a gimmick, or tell the kids I have to have one for Christmas? Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 11, 2017)

Heikki, thank you for sharing your inventions with us. I mean no offense to you or your ax in my questions above. I appreciate Steve's opinion, so I ask seeking knowledge of some thing new. Thanks again, Joe.


----------



## svk (Dec 11, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> Steve, I never tried the leveraxe, probably never will since I have a splitter. Just curious of your opinion. I used to split straight grain Oak with a 4LB ax just like he's doing in the video. He's obviously not splitting Elm. I still do now and then on stuff that is too big to lift and I don't feel like getting the 660 noodler out. So, after splitting wood for close to fifty years, will I find this a gimmick, or tell the kids I have to have one for Christmas? Joe.


If you are splitting straight grained wood and want to make a lot of splits in a hurry it works really well because the axe stops at the top once the wood has split and doesn't blow through the split into the ground/chopping block like a traditional axe. However this is not a tool for quartering big or difficult rounds.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks, that's kind of what I figured, Joe.


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 11, 2017)

svk said:


> If you are splitting straight grained wood and want to make a lot of splits in a hurry it works really well because the axe stops at the top once the wood has split and doesn't blow through the split into the ground/chopping block like a traditional axe. However this is not a tool for quartering big or difficult rounds.


Spot on. I agree totally with above.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 11, 2017)

I saw one at Lowes yesterday, about $45-50 if remember correctly. It had the wooden handle and was the original design. Had a nice feel to it, and there is a certain allure to it being so unique. Not sure I could pick one up without trying it first.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2017)

Multifaceted said:


> Not sure I could pick one up without trying it first.


Buy it. 

Keep your receipt. 

It's Lowes.

Phibert


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 11, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Buy it.
> 
> Keep your receipt.
> 
> ...



I have the My Lowes card, don't even need the receipt anymore. This is just me, but on principal, if it's defective or unused, then I'll return it.


----------



## svk (Dec 11, 2017)

Say there @Multifaceted if you bought one and stripped the red and black paint you could blue the head and do a nice hand rubbed BLO finish on the handle. Then you would truly have one of a kind.


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 11, 2017)

svk said:


> Say there @Multifaceted if you bought one and stripped the red and black paint you could blue the head and do a nice hand rubbed BLO finish on the handle. Then you would truly have one of a kind.



That would be a on if a kind, unique specimen! I like it! Not sure how the head is joined to the handle, didn't get a good look at it, probably epoxy.... which would be a bear to remove and reattach...

Maybe I'll score one on the classifieds. To buy one new and do all that, honestly, I'd rather spend the money on a nice old Plumb or Sager.


----------



## svk (Dec 11, 2017)

The ones that I have are a flared handle and the nylon sleeve keeps the head true on. Be real easy to pull apart provided that the mass produced ones are the same.


----------



## Finland (Dec 13, 2017)

Multifaceted said:


> That would be a on if a kind, unique specimen! I like it! Not sure how the head is joined to the handle, didn't get a good look at it, probably epoxy.... which would be a bear to remove and reattach...
> 
> Maybe I'll score one on the classifieds. To buy one new and do all that, honestly, I'd rather spend the money on a nice old Plumb or Sager.


The joint of the head and and handle is technically identical to the original one. The eye in the head is conical, the form of the handle is wedge. There is no glue or epoxy, because of no need for any extra attachment. http://www.leveraxe.com/en/medias The story of Leveraxe.


----------



## Multifaceted (Dec 13, 2017)

Ah, a friction fit, like a Mattocks or Basque axe. The design certainly is intriguing, hope to get my hands on one to test. I have a lot if gnarly, knotty hardwood around me where a some weight is advantageous.


----------



## maul ratt (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm thinking about buying the Truper Leveraxe from Lowes. Can anyone tell me if it's any different than the original? Is the steel different? Thanks!


----------



## Finland (Dec 14, 2017)

maul ratt said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Truper Leveraxe from Lowes. Can anyone tell me if it's any different than the original? Is the steel different? Thanks!


The Truper Leveraxe is technically 100% copy of the original one. The only difference is, that it is forged. The original one is precision cast. The steel is best available for this purpose.


----------



## Finland (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm sorry to bother you, but because of The Association of Finnish work made this article, I consider it valuable for you, too, to know this history of the Leveraxe. Thank you for your interest.
https://designfromfinland.com/2017/11/10/leveraging-a-true-innovation-the-story-of-leveraxe/


----------



## Finland (Dec 17, 2017)

Have you seen this?


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Dec 19, 2017)

Not to be a total downer cow, but this is also out there. The Wranglestar review of the leveraxe. 



Of course, the guy has swung a regular axe since he was a little kid, so he's not a total fan. And a little whoopsie in the vid almost gave his wife summer teeth, from a fiskars axe, not the lever axe.  His wife seems to like the leveraxe.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 19, 2017)

Not a big fan of Wranglestar'a opinions in general. A lot of his videos seem more self-promotional than a fair review of the product or technique.

While I am not personally a fan of the Leveraxe either, you should try it to form your own opinion.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Dec 19, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Not a big fan of Wranglestar'a opinions in general. A lot of his videos seem more self-promotional than a fair review of the product of technique.
> 
> While I am not personally a fan of the Leveraxe either, you should try it to form your own opinion.
> 
> Philbert


Well put. Wranglerstar has over 900,000 subscribers now and is more of an advertisement agency that gets paid in free product than a true independent reviewer. He also talks poorly about products from the Fiskars corporation because of some of the corporate politics that affected his local town when Fiskars acquired Gerber.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 20, 2017)

Has anyone tried this thing on Black locust and similarly dense woods? I went back a few pages and found nothing more than it doesn't seem to like less dense oak.


----------



## Finland (Dec 20, 2017)

Michigan Escapee said:


> Not to be a total downer cow, but this is also out there. The Wranglestar review of the leveraxe.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the guy has swung a regular axe since he was a little kid, so he's not a total fan. And a little whoopsie in the vid almost gave his wife summer teeth, from a fiskars axe, not the lever axe.  His wife seems to like the leveraxe.




Check this video via the Youtube channel. There is 2096 additional opinions this far. Have fun!


----------



## Finland (Dec 21, 2017)

More than 8.203.900 times..


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 21, 2017)

Finland said:


> More than 8.203.900 times..



and that's just how many times you have posted it.


----------



## svk (Dec 21, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> and that's just how many times you have posted it.


Hey man, good to see you are still alive and kicking!


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 21, 2017)

svk said:


> Hey man, good to see you are still alive and kicking!


Thanks, what you been up too?


----------



## svk (Dec 21, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks, what you been up too?


Mostly raising kids and coaching sports. A little hunting and cutting when I can squeeze it in. And of course lots of yakking about saws and more recently, axes on here


----------



## svk (Dec 21, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> Has anyone tried this thing on Black locust and similarly dense woods? I went back a few pages and found nothing more than it doesn't seem to like less dense oak.


Never tried on locust. Likes red oak, doesn't like pin oak.


----------



## Finland (Dec 22, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> and that's just how many times you have posted it.



Thank you. 
Here is something what I just found. This seems to be good information which might be interesting reading for some of you.
I wish all the readers Merry X-mas.
http://www.chainsawjournal.com/vipukirves-leveraxe-best-axe-for-splitting-wood/#more-12909


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Dec 30, 2017)

As expensive gadgets go, this one looks kind of fun.


----------



## Finland (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello
Maybe some of you would like to add some pictures or videos to this collection? 
I wish you all prosperous New Year 2018.
https://fi.pinterest.com/nikkeli8/heikki-vipukirves/


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 7, 2018)

Finland said:


> Hello
> Maybe some of you would like to add some pictures or videos to this collection?
> I wish you all prosperous New Year 2018.
> https://fi.pinterest.com/nikkeli8/heikki-vipukirves/


You must be a paid sponsor now, cause you sure do a lot of advertising here that you used to not be able to do.


----------



## svk (Jan 7, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> You must be a paid sponsor now, cause you sure do a lot of advertising here that you used to not be able to do.


Only one active mod left and he might be older than you


----------



## svk (Mar 16, 2018)

Heikki: What’s the story with the cutting edge on the mass produced Leveraxe? I saw some at Lowe’s and they aren’t sharp at all.


----------



## Finland (Mar 25, 2018)

There is no need to be sharp, because the edge of the blade penetrates into the wood only a quarter of an inch on an optimum strike. The purpose of the edge of the blade is to grab to the side of the piece of wood which the kinetic energy that now has turned to the left pushes it away. Sorry my rusty English. Here is more about it. http://www.leveraxe.com/en/ https://www.lowes.com/pd/Truper-LEVERAXE-Steel-Splitting-Axe-with-36-in-Hickory-Handle/1000195237


----------



## Finland (Apr 1, 2018)

Found this from Youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=863&v=qNeOYGfpPtQ


----------



## Finland (Apr 26, 2018)

Finland said:


> There is no need to be sharp, because the edge of the blade penetrates into the wood only a quarter of an inch on an optimum strike. The purpose of the edge of the blade is to grab to the side of the piece of wood which the kinetic energy that now has turned to the left pushes it away. Sorry my rusty English. Here is more about it. http://www.leveraxe.com/en/ https://www.lowes.com/pd/Truper-LEVERAXE-Steel-Splitting-Axe-with-36-in-Hickory-Handle/1000195237


Here is one more way for you to purchase the Leveraxe. 
https://norded.com/2018/04/25/lever...sed-sisu/?mc_cid=fd24a31fc8&mc_eid=64b8d4a321


----------



## Finland (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi!
Long time no talk with you. I just found this article that might interest you, too. I wish you all nice and safe summer. The weather in Finland has been hotter than ever before.
https://www.asme.org/engineering-topics/articles/manufacturing-design/new-twist-an-old-tool


----------



## Philbert (Jul 28, 2018)

_“Rough theoretical calculations conclude that the Leveraxe is 30 times more powerful than a traditional axe as it hits the wood because of the added torque that is created by the counter weight,” George says. . . . 

“During the existence of the Leveraxe there have been no accidents,” he says.

“I do use it to split all my wood here in upstate New York,” George adds. “I’m blown away with its functionality, and its simplicity. It’s very refined in the eyes of a mechanical engineer.”

_Sorry. I will flag the crap here.

1. The tool _may_ have certain advantages in certain types and sizes of wood. But '30 times more powerful' is just ********.

2. 'No accidents'? How would he know? Has he supervised every use? Every swing?

3. The fact that the product's distributor uses it to split all of his wood is an expected self-serving statement, not an objective comparison.

These types of ridiculous statements and claims only make your product look more like a gimmick, rather than a tool with a particular niche.

Philbert


----------



## Multifaceted (Jul 28, 2018)

My thoughts exactly. By what metrics and means of measuring did they attain that figure? It seems wildly anecdotal at best, over exaggerated at worst. Did they just pick 30x out of a hat? Heck, why not make 35x or 50x? I hate shill "reviews"...


----------



## Finland (Jul 28, 2018)

Multifaceted said:


> My thoughts exactly. By what metrics and means of measuring did they attain that figure? It seems wildly anecdotal at best, over exaggerated at worst. Did they just pick 30x out of a hat? Heck, why not make 35x or 50x? I hate shill "reviews"...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lever


----------



## Philbert (Jul 28, 2018)

Multifaceted said:


> By what metrics and means of measuring did they attain that figure?





Finland said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lever


That means exactly nothing. Not even from a speculative standpoint

Put some wood in a test fixture that objectively measures applied force and compare your tool versus a range of axes and mauls (who is to define 'conventional'?). Compare with a range of wood species, condition (green or aged), and lengths. Then come back with data. Based on input from users, and the few swings I took, I believe that in _certain_, _limited_ circumstances the tool may offer some advantages. But to broadly imply that it is '30 times more powerful' for general wood splitting is more than crap. It is a lie.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue
OOOH! This proves that blue axes must be more powerful than all other splitting tools since it is a primary color!!!!

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 28, 2018)

Post #631 does a good job of summing up the application and usefulness of the leveraxe.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Multifaceted (Jul 28, 2018)

Philbert said:


> That means exactly nothing. Not even from a speculative standpoint
> Philbert



Actual data should at least account for something...


----------



## Finland (Aug 18, 2018)

Does not hurt anybody to read this article.
http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/outdoors/tools/vipukirves-leveraxe.asp


----------



## Finland (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello my far away friends.
Only to show you that I'm still alive and kicking strong.
Check this. 
All the best. Finland


----------



## Multifaceted (Nov 7, 2018)

Finland said:


> Hello my far away friends.
> Only to show you that I'm still alive and kicking strong.
> Check this.
> All the best. Finland




The image in your video preview title is my own axe in my woodyard:






It's the first image of my Shapleigh Hardware Diamond Edge restoration before I re-profiled it. Imitation is the greatest form of flattery, it is said...

https://m.imgur.com/a/fM78g

Here is the thread I posted it in when I joined this community:

https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/axe-restoration-thread.311261/page-3

Edited for clarity... and humor.


----------



## Finland (Nov 8, 2018)

Multifaceted said:


> The image in your video preview title is my own axe in my woodyard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture. Obviously they wanted a good looking conventional axe to the front page. There are maybe millions of different axes in the world and they chose yours. So far there are only two different designs of Leveraxes, but I'm doing my best to conquer the world with them. I wish good luck to both of us. May the humour live!


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2021)

Well, this was an interesting thread.

I was just looking at the two Leveraxes yesterday. It appears our friend rode off into the sunset once the licensing for Leveraxe was sold to Truper. And it does not appear to be sold in the US any longer by Truper.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 6, 2021)

So, after all this time, would you pick up one to do serious work, aside from curiosity, given the other choices you have?

Philbert


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 6, 2021)

Philbert said:


> So, after all this time, would you pick up one to do serious work, aside from curiosity, given the other choices you have?
> 
> Philbert


Nope


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2021)

Only if I was splitting frozen aspen or straight grained cedar.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 6, 2021)

svk said:


> Only if I was splitting frozen aspen or straight grained cedar.


Better? Lighter? Faster?

Philbert


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2021)

Faster. The axe stops at the top of the split so you save 18 inches of lifting per strike. 

If I didn’t have one I wouldn’t buy one. But having it in my shed, I’d grab it for that limited use.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 6, 2021)

Philbert said:


> So, after all this time, would you pick up one to do serious work, aside from curiosity, given the other choices you have?
> 
> Philbert



Not for the wood we split 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## jetsam (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow, I had seen pictures and videos of this axe over the years, and wondered about it.

It is a fun find to discover actual reviews of it by people who know something about splitting wood (unlike every other review I've seen on the internet).

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 6, 2021)

SVK, where did the video go of it taking out CTYank? I know there is video somewhere.....


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2021)

I didn’t know there was a video. There was a pic of him clearly running his mouth while you were splitting, shortly before he took one to the shin.


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2021)

Here’s the pic that 166 posted. Yank (the stiff looking guy on the right) standing way to close to the guy swing the axe (Matt) AND not paying attention to what is going on. Hate to say it but he kind of was asking for trouble.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Feb 6, 2021)

166 Took the video


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2021)

MechanicMatt said:


> 166 Took the video


I bet it’s in the GTG thread. I can check later.


----------

